# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  يومياتي في قراءة سورة البقرة.. وشو صار معاي

## zooz1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــــــــاته

ربيعتي خبرتني عن موضوع خطبتها وكيف انها حاسة انها غير متوفقة في الزواج ابدا مع انها لا ينقصها شي ابدا والحمدلله.. جمال وحسب واهل طيبين وشهادة ووظيفة وفلوس.. كل شي عندها والحمدلله وماشاء الله...

ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

محد يبى يتزوجها.. ويوم يتقدمون.. خلاص يختفون ولا يرجعون!!

كسرت خاطري والله.. حسيت اني بصيح عليها لاني من نفس حالتها للاسف.. 

سبحان الله والحمدلله.. اللهم لا اعتراض.. وانا لا اشكو الهم واعرف ان الزواج قسمة ونصيب وان شاء الله يكون نصيبي زين

المهم.. كانت وايد زعلانة وحزنت وقالت.. انا متأكدة ان فيني شي وحد مسوي لي سحر.. واهلها يبون يودونها عند المطوع.. الخ

سبحان الله اتذكرت اني قريت موضوع كم وحدة من الاخوات ان تيسرت امورها يوم قرت سورة البقرة..فلا اراديا قلت لها ليش ماتقرين سورة البقرة؟؟
واذا تبين .. حتى انا ببدأ معاج

وثاني يوم حصلت وحدة مطرشة لي ايميل بقصة وحدة وتجربتها في قراءة سورة البقرة وجان اسوي لها فور وورد وقالت يبالي ابدأ.. وانا نفس الشي قلت بدال ما اروح عند المطاوعة والله اعلم اذا صدق مطاوعة.. بقرأ السورة لمدة 40 يوم

الحين قررت اني احط يومياتي باللي يصير معاي.. وبشو حسيت بعد ما قريت السورة

صراحة بديت ليلة الخميس.. كنت تعبانة لان شكلي بزكم.. بس بديت والحمدلله..
وقريت سورة البقرة.. ونمت.. حلمت اني اكل قطايف بالقشطة (حتى وانا راقدة ابا اكل..لول).. وحسيت بطعم القشطة,, وقلت في خاطري ياليتها كانت قطايف الجبنة (لاني احب قطايف الجبنة..لول)

ويوم قمت.. الحمدلله.. ما زكمت صح اني كنت بين البين بس ما طحت مريضة (الحمدلله)

ليلة الجمعة..حلمت ان امي فارشة سفرة عند الباب (امي تحب النور او الاضاءة الخارجية.. ماتحب الليتات واللمبات اللي داخل البيت.. ويوم كنا في بيتنا الجديم كانت تفتح باب الميلس على مصراعيه عشان يدخل النور ونتغدى قريب الباب).. المهم..امي فرشت السفرة عند الباب وجمعت اليهال (عيال الفريج) عشان ياكلون معانا.. وييت انا وقلت اهووو شو ها مافي مكان هني.. خلاص انا باكل هناك في الميلس..

ويلست واختي العودة مجابلتني (للعلم اختي الكبيرة حــامل) وخالتي يالسة على يميني (للعلم خالتي عايشة في دولة ثانية) وشفت عمري اكل بيتزا وشي ثاني..بس ما اذكر شو هو!!! (فجعانة بس همي الاكل..لول)

ليلة السبت
رقدت والحمدلله نفسيتي كانت وايد هادية ومرتاحة  :Smile: .. (يالله ما احلى الراحة النفسية)
وحلمت بواحد في دوامي.. شعره كان مموج (مع انه في الطبيعة.. شعره سيدة) وحضني (يعي) وكنت مستانسة (ما صدقت حصلت حضن..لول) وقمت من الرقاد مستغربة بس هادية
ولين الحين يومي حلو ومافي اي مشاكل الحمدلله

اليوم رابع يوم.. برد البيت وبقرأ السورة وباجر ان شاءالله يكتب لكم اذا حلمت بشي او صار شي معين معاي

بنات.. اللي حابة تبدأ معاي ومع ربيعتي وتحط لنا يوميا شو حست واذا حلمت بشي واذا شي صار معاها عشان نتشارك.. حياها اللـــــــــــــــــــه..
ومكنم نستفيد.. ولا تنسوني في الدعاء..

واشكر..كل وحدة من الاخوات اللي دعت لي في الحج عن ظهر الغيب... والله يجزيها الخير ويدخلها الجنة لانها ما نستني..

اتريا تفاعلكم... وجزاكم الله خـــــــــــــــــــيرا

ملاحظة: انا كل يوم بتم اعدل في الموضوع وبضيف شو صار معي يعني كل يوم بتحصلون سطر او سطرين زيادة في الموضوع..


ملاحظـــــــة مهمة ومفيدة: اللي تبى تقرأ القران في الدوام وهي فاضية او فيها الحلوة وماتروم تمسك المصحف وتبى تقرأ من النت
حصلت موقعين وايد حلوين وصراحة الله يجزي كل شخص اشتغل على هالموقعين الجنة ان شاءالله.. لانه صدق متعوب عليهم

1. http://quran.muslim-web.com
ترومين تختارين القاريء.. وترومين تشوفي الصفحات مع التفسير مع خاصية الحفظ.. وااااايد حلو السايت

2. http://tanzil.info/
هذا السايت فيه اكثر من لغة.. العربية والانجليزية زالفارسية والهندية..ألخ وفيه ايضا التفسير واختيار الصفحة..ألخ بعد مفيد وحلو

انا ضفت السايتين للمفضلة عندي عشان ما اضيعهم... يعني الحين ما في عذر للتكاسل  :Smile: 









مستجدات اليوم 4 وال5 على الرابط التالي-مشاركة رقم 69

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...388440&page=10



مستجدات اليوم 6 وال7 على الرابط التالي-مشاركة رقم 140
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...388440&page=20




مستجدات اليوم 8-14على الرابط التالي-مشاركة رقم 310
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...388440&page=45


مستجدات اليوم 20-29على الرابط التالي-مشاركة رقم 492

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...388440&page=71


مستجدات اليوم 30-40 على الرابط التالي-مشاركة رقم 493

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...388440&page=71

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## $ياسيه$

الله يوفقج و يسعدج و يسعد ربيعتج و يكبر حظكم  :Smile: 

الله يسلمج انا اقرا سورة البقره بشكل منتظم كل يوم تقريبا و الحمدلله احس براااااااااااااااااااحه كبيييييييييييييره طول اليوم و لا احاتي شي  :Smile:  و باذن الله الواحد الاحد يرزقني الي في بالي و يرزق بنات المسلمين يااااااااااااارب .,.

على فكره انا كنت قبل ما ابدأفي قراية سورة البقره أحلم احلام هب زينه و تروووووع بشكل مستمر و الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله من بديت اقراها انقطعت هالاحلام نهائيا  :Smile:  

خلونا ما ننسى بعض من الدعاء بعد قراية سورة البقرة  :Smile:

----------


## BNT الامارات

هلا الغالية 

انا ابغي ابدا وياج بس ابا حد يشجعني 

ما اعرف كيف اقسم القراءة في اليوم 

ياليت تساعديني

----------


## حب ربها شاغل قل

الحمدلله اقرأ البقره كل يوم تقريبا ومرتاحه عليها

----------


## اييفا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اول شي احمد الله على نعمة الاسلام اللي نلاقي فيه حتى للحاجات النفسية,,حل..
اللهم لك الحمد..
استوت لي مواقف حلوة من قريت سورة البقرة حتى الاستغفار..
احس براحة نفسية و اموري الله يسرها الحمدلله..

خذت دورة و الحين تدريب,,لا احاتي بنتي و لا غيره..
احس كل شي يمشي..بيسر..

الحمدلله ..

----------


## zooz1

> الله يوفقج و يسعدج و يسعد ربيعتج و يكبر حظكم 
> 
> الله يسلمج انا اقرا سورة البقره بشكل منتظم كل يوم تقريبا و الحمدلله احس براااااااااااااااااااحه كبيييييييييييييره طول اليوم و لا احاتي شي  و باذن الله الواحد الاحد يرزقني الي في بالي و يرزق بنات المسلمين يااااااااااااارب .,.
> 
> على فكره انا كنت قبل ما ابدأفي قراية سورة البقره أحلم احلام هب زينه و تروووووع بشكل مستمر و الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله من بديت اقراها انقطعت هالاحلام نهائيا  
> 
> خلونا ما ننسى بعض من الدعاء بعد قراية سورة البقرة


اشكر مرورج العطر..
والله يوفقج ويرزقج اللي في بالج يارب.. عاجلا غير اجل
طرشي لي اسمج وان شاء الله بدعي لج بعد ما اقرأ اليوم السورة

----------


## zooz1

> هلا الغالية 
> 
> انا ابغي ابدا وياج بس ابا حد يشجعني 
> 
> ما اعرف كيف اقسم القراءة في اليوم 
> 
> ياليت تساعديني


اشكر مرورج العطر..

الحمدلله صرنا 3 الحين..
حبيتي الليلة بعد ماتصلين العشا.. اقري السورة (جزئين ونص تقريبا)... انا اقسم السورة ل5 اجزاء يعني بعد كل صلاة اقرأ نص جزء وعلى العشا اكون خلصت اخر جزء

انا سبقتج بيومين بس.. يعني بعدني في البداية.. واذا يتج الدورة.. اقري من الكمبيوتر او النت (بس اتأكدي من المصدر اول لاني مرات اشك في النت)
وان شاء الله.. الله يفرج همج ويرفع قدرج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل.. 

حطي لنا شو بيستوي معاج

----------


## sarona000

هلا أختي مشكورة عالموضوع وانا بعد كنت منزله موضوع بتشوغينه موجود عن سورة البقرة وقيام الليل وتفاعلات البنات ...

انا الحمدلله صار لي تقريبا اسبوعين مداومة على سورة البقرة وكل يوم وأقراها مرتين في اليوم الحمدلله وفي يلسة وحدة يعني ما أجزأها لأن مره وحده تكون أحسن ومفعولها أقوى...
لني اعاني وظروفي صعبه احتمال انفصل عن زوجي واحنا مالجين بس وانا وايد احبه ومتعلقه فيه بس الظروف ضدي وانا الحين قلت بدام ع سورة البقرة صح ان خلاص وصل الموضوع للطلاق بس ماحس بالضيج اللي كنت متوقعتنه والمأساه اللي كنت افكر فيها سبحان الله مع اني اقول اني لو انفصلت عن ريلي بموت مابا اعيش مابا حد غيره بس سبحان الله صح اني كارهة هالشي بس داخلي مرتاحه وكل هذا بفضل سورة البقرة والله الواحد لو ما يحصل اللي يباه بس عالأقل ترتاح نفسه وما يعيش بهم وغم...
سورة البقره عظييييييمة وفيها بركه واللي ما يقراها بيتحسف عالأيام اللي ضيعها وما قرا فيها هالسورة....
وأهم شي ان الوحدة تكون متقينه بقدرة رب العالمين وتحسن الظن بربها هذا أهم شي....

اسمحيلي اختي طولت عليج بس كنت ابا انقل لج شعوري عقب ما داومت عالبقره وان شاء الل بستمر عليها..
ادعووووولي ان الله يجمعني مع زوجي ونكون من نصيب بعض ويسخره لي يارب العالمين عاجل غير آجل لن الموضوع وصل للطلاق....


 :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:   :Ast Green:

----------


## roosa

السلام عليكن خواتي

الله يبارك فيكن يارب ...

انا كنت بديت أستغفر في اليوم فوق ال 1000 مره وأقرى من 5 الى 10 صفحات من البقرة يوميا .. هذا من شهر بس للأسف انقطعت عن قراءة سورة البقرة بس الحمدلله الاستغفار بعدني مداومه عليه
بس انا مضياقه أبي حد يشجعني .. ولاني نفس حالة الخوات سالفة الزواج متعسره وياي وعندي هموم ومشاكل وايد .......... الحمدلله على كل شي والله يفرجها علينا يارب ويرزق كل وحده اللي فبالها وعلى قد نيتها والله يرزقني اللي في بالي

دعواتكن خواتي لي بظهر الغيب وان شالله كل وحده تدعي لي الله يجازيها وترد عليها الملائكة ولك بالمثل

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

ماشاء الله كملي اختي كملي و لا تخلين الشيطان يغلبج

----------


## zooz1

> هلا أختي مشكورة عالموضوع وانا بعد كنت منزله موضوع بتشوغينه موجود عن سورة البقرة وقيام الليل وتفاعلات البنات ...
> 
> انا الحمدلله صار لي تقريبا اسبوعين مداومة على سورة البقرة وكل يوم وأقراها مرتين في اليوم الحمدلله وفي يلسة وحدة يعني ما أجزأها لأن مره وحده تكون أحسن ومفعولها أقوى...
> لني اعاني وظروفي صعبه احتمال انفصل عن زوجي واحنا مالجين بس وانا وايد احبه ومتعلقه فيه بس الظروف ضدي وانا الحين قلت بدام ع سورة البقرة صح ان خلاص وصل الموضوع للطلاق بس ماحس بالضيج اللي كنت متوقعتنه والمأساه اللي كنت افكر فيها سبحان الله مع اني اقول اني لو انفصلت عن ريلي بموت مابا اعيش مابا حد غيره بس سبحان الله صح اني كارهة هالشي بس داخلي مرتاحه وكل هذا بفضل سورة البقرة والله الواحد لو ما يحصل اللي يباه بس عالأقل ترتاح نفسه وما يعيش بهم وغم...
> سورة البقره عظييييييمة وفيها بركه واللي ما يقراها بيتحسف عالأيام اللي ضيعها وما قرا فيها هالسورة....
> وأهم شي ان الوحدة تكون متقينه بقدرة رب العالمين وتحسن الظن بربها هذا أهم شي....
> 
> اسمحيلي اختي طولت عليج بس كنت ابا انقل لج شعوري عقب ما داومت عالبقره وان شاء الل بستمر عليها..
> ادعووووولي ان الله يجمعني مع زوجي ونكون من نصيب بعض ويسخره لي يارب العالمين عاجل غير آجل لن الموضوع وصل للطلاق....


حبيبتي.. شكرا على مرورج الطيب
سبحان الله ما تعرفين يمكن للي صار معاج يعتبر خير لج والله بيعوضج خير ان شاءالله او يمكن تكون نقطة تحول في حياتج وترد المياه لمجاريها بينكم..وتزيد المحبة بينج وبين ريلج (الله يكتبه في نصيبج)

الله يوفقج في حياتج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين.. وصدقتي يوم قلتي ان اهم شي الراحة النفسية.. الله يريح بالج ويرزقج الشي اللي في بالج..
انا بديت وحسيت براحة وهدوء نفسي وان شاءالله اداوم عليها واحصل اللي اباه

----------


## omkhalid

زييييييييييييييييييييييييين والله انا ببدا وياكم اليوم أن شاء الله لاني في كربة عظيمة

----------


## BNT الامارات

ان شاء الله يا الغاليه من باجر ان شاء الله بقرا

----------


## Wolves_grl

*يزاج الله الف خير حبيبتي ع تشجييع البناات,,,


الحمدالله اليوم ثاني يوم لي من قراء سورة البقره الحمدالله ما احاتي شي واقول الي بيصير مكتوب من رب العالمييين ^_^



والله الي احسه اني مرتااحه وبس حلم ما حلمت بس صبح حلمت حلم بالنسبالي مزعج بس الحمدالله ع كل حال,,,


وان شاء الله بنشجع بعض ع القراااءه ياربي,,,





سبحان الله*

----------


## mmansouri

جزاكم الله خير...انا من الليلة ببدا معاكم...ادعولي...وبخبركم شو يصير معاي

----------


## طيوبة99

انا صار لي شهرين اقرا البقرة والله يحقق امنيتي وطلبي

----------


## شوق_العيون

هلا بالغاليات ،،،،

انا صار لي اربع ايام اقراها و اخصل السوره
بنفس اليوم الحمدلله و مرات اقراها في صلاه
قيام الليل..مب كلها.. اللي اقدر عليه و اكمل
الباقي و انا جالسه،،،


اللي تحقق معايه للحين...اني ما صرت احلم
أحلام مزعجه..اللي تخليني متضايقه طووول
اليوم بسبتها...اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر...
و ان شاء الله بستمر عليها على طووول,,,

أشكر اختي zooz1 ع التذكير...و انا 
شخصيا وصيكن بقرايتها..و باذن الله
نستمر عليها على طوووول و ما ننقطع
عن قرايتها

دعواتكن لاختكن.. ان الله يحقق لي اللي في بالي

----------


## pink 7

مشكووووووووووووورة الغالية ... وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## الجـــوري*

موضوع وايد حلو 
بالتوفيق بنات
الله يرزقكم اللي تتمنونه

----------


## مدمنة قصيد

صراحه انا بديت احفظها والحمدلله ان الله يسر علي

----------


## انثى بس غير

انا كنت اقرا سورة البقره كل يوم بس فترة الامتحانات وقفت بس ما ودرت الاذكار والادعيه 

وان شاءالله ببدا اداوم ع سورة البقره والقران كاامل 


سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## Ǯ Ĺ Y Ф Ф ƒ

انا قريت وايد عن فضل سورة البقرة
وصدق اللي يقراها يرتاح ويتحقق له اللي في باله

وكله بفضل رب العالمين 


انا ابا ابدا وياكم 
لاني محتاجه تشجيع وآحس بحد وياي 

^_^

----------


## sarona000

مشكووورة أختي زوز وفي ميزان حسناتج....
والله يحقق لج اللي تتمنينه ويحقق لنا كلنا اللي نتمناه وان شاء الله يااااااااااارب ما تطلع وحده 
من هالقسم الا وهي مستاااانسه وتظحك ويتحقق لها كل اللي تبااااه يااااااااااارب......


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الغنوة

الحمدلله أنا اقرأ البقره كل يوم والحين ومرتاحه عليها

----------


## حور المجروحة

يلا أنا بشترك معاكم 
الحمدالله صرت مداومة ع سورة البقرة أهم شي صارلي راحة البااال ..
يا رب يجمعني في اللي بألي و يجعله من نصيبي .. ادعولي

----------


## Emy24

الحمد لله صارلي شهرين اقرأ سورة البقرة

والحمد لله حاسة براحة كبيرة

وبتمنى من الله انو يرزقني بالشخص اللي ببالي 

بس لاعندي استفسار

هل بتقرأو سورة البقرة قراءة جهرية ولا قراءة صامتة وبخاطركم

لأني بقراءها قراءة صامت وبالخاطر

وربي يحقق لكل وحدة اللي ببالها ويرزقها براحة البال

----------


## Sharooof

تسلمين الغاليه ع الموضوع ويزاج الله خير..
الحمدلله انا مداومة ع سورة البقرة واقراها تقريبا كل يوم واذا استوت لي ظروف وما قدرت اخلص السورة في يوم واحد اخليه حق اليوم الثاني بس اهم شي اقرا.. والحمدلله ديننا يسر مب عسر..
الله يوفق الجميع وربي ييسرلكم اموركم ويعطيكم ع قد نياتكم...

----------


## Sharooof

> الحمد لله صارلي شهرين اقرأ سورة البقرة
> 
> والحمد لله حاسة براحة كبيرة
> 
> وبتمنى من الله انو يرزقني بالشخص اللي ببالي 
> 
> بس لاعندي استفسار
> 
> هل بتقرأو سورة البقرة قراءة جهرية ولا قراءة صامتة وبخاطركم
> ...





مشاءالله عليج والله يثبتج ان شاءالله..
حبيبتي عادي تقرينها قراءة صامته بس الاحسن انج تقرينها قراءة جهرية ..
الله يوفقج ويعطيج ع قد نيتج ويحقق اللي في بالج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## ميروووه

وانا بقراها ان شاء الله بعد وبخبركم بالتوفيق لنا كلنا يارب ...


ميروووه

----------


## نجم سهيل

ان شاء الله ان الله عطاني ببدى وياكن من اليوم قريت وايد عن افضالها سبحان الله + الاستغفار 
ادعولية خواتيه بالذرية الصالحه 
ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## Emy24

> مشاءالله عليج والله يثبتج ان شاءالله..
> حبيبتي عادي تقرينها قراءة صامته بس الاحسن انج تقرينها قراءة جهرية ..
> الله يوفقج ويعطيج ع قد نيتج ويحقق اللي في بالج ان شاءالله


تسلمي حبيبتي وربنا يثبتك كمان ويثبت الجميع

وان شاء الله ربنا يحققلك كل شي بتتمنيه

----------


## قصايد

مشكورة ختيه ويزاج الله ير ويحقق لج اللي فبالج

ان شاءالله من اليوم ببدا

----------


## رومايل

موضوعج أختي حلو
إن شاء الله ببدا معاكم
سالفة الزواج متعسرة عندي،،،مسكينة أمي ما تنام من كثر ما تحاتي تأخر زواجي،،،الحمد لله كل تأخيره فيها خيره،،،

دعواتكم الطيبة لي

----------


## أم منصور5

بالتوفيج خواتي

----------


## washi

الله يرزقكم بأزواج صالحين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ... 
رومايل ... قولي حق الوالده تنام مرتاحه لانه الرزق بيد رب العالمين ... 

الله سبحانه على كل شي قدير ... وامره بين الكاف والنون .. كن فيكون ...

خلي ثقتج بربج عاليه ... وتأكدي التأخيره لحكمه من رب العالمين ... والحريم الكبار دايما يقولون اذا البنت تأخر زواجها شوي حظها يكون أحسن عن غيرها وربها يعوضها بزوج يحفظها ويصونها ...

----------


## قصايدالامارات

انا صار لي 3 اسابيع اقراها اخلها في جلسة وحده ادعولي اني احمل خاطري في اخو لولدي بس زوجي مب راضي

----------


## BNT الامارات

الله يوفقكم

----------


## براء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سبحان الله سورة البقرة مفعولها عجيب والله ...
انا عن نفسي اقرأ سورة البقرة والحمدلله .. بس مرات انسى 
أو صار لي عذر شرعي اقطعها... بس من عرفت من اختي زوزو انها تقرأ من النت 
الصراحة شجعتني على قرأتها والله .. وإن شاء الله ما اقطع يارب ويوفقنا ويرزقنا يارب
بالزوووج الصالح 




اما شو احس بعد ما بديت اقرى .. احلف لكن والله اني كنت دايماً اشكووو من الملل
لاني ما اشتغل ومتضايجه والله ... بس الحمدلله بعد استمراري بالقراءة .. والله بديت احس براحة عجيبة والحمدلله حتى اني سجلت في مركز تحفيظ قرآن .... احمد ربي بكل ثانيه وكل دقيقه على النعمة 
اللي انا فيها ..... ودعواتكن لي بالزوج الــــــصالح يااااااارب

----------


## بنت الدار828

من توكل على حسن اختيار الله له، لم يتمنى غير ما اختار الله له
خواتي 
موضوعكم يشرح الصدر
اوصيكم انكم دايما تتوكلون على من( بيده الخير كله) سبحان الله
داوموا على قرآة القرآن وخاصة هاذي السورة (البقرة) ففيها فضل عظيم
أعرف وايد بنات كانو متعسرين الحال الي محسودة والي كارهه حياتها ولي ممسوسة والعياذ بالله 
ويوم داوموا على قرآتها مع اذكار الصباح والمسا 
الله فتح عليهم وشفاهم
وادعوا ف سجودكم وأطيلوا السجود
بشوفون كيف بتحسون بالتغييييير الكبير وبالراحة وبشعور ما حسيتوا فيه من قبل
أدري طولت عليكم لكن صدقوني بتشعرون بالفرق
ولاتنسون الصدقات بعد..........
الله يوفقكم 
ولا تنسوني من صالح دعاؤكم

----------


## سلامه )

ما شاء الله عليج اختي أشد على إيدج الغاليه واضبي عليها و لا توقفين بصراحه أنا بديت بقراءتها مع البنت اللي سوة حملة سورة البقرة و متابعه و الحمد لله و الراحه صدقيني ما تنوصف و لله الحمد و ما اعجب من احلامج الطيبه بالعكس ياينج الخيرإن شاء الله بس عليج بالصبر و المواضبه و لا توقفين لو شو ما صار يعني بعد القرايه قضي مشاويرج و خلصي أمورج و من ترك شيئ لله عوضه خير منه و بتقولين قالت سلامه 

و الله يرزقج الزوج لاصالح اللي يريحج دنيا و آخره يا رب

----------


## بنوته كفالي

الحمدلله

الصراحه اختي انا بديت اقرا سورة البقره و كذا آيه 

و كنت اطيح في مشاكل بس الحمدلله اطلع منها بإستمراري على البقره + باقي الآيات الي اقراهن وياها ( الواقعه- يوسف- يس- الفتح)

كنت كل ما اضايج و اطيح في مشكله افتك منها عقب قرايتي هالايات .. طبعا هالايات كنت اقراهم بشكل يومي

سواء كانت اموري متيسره ولا متعسره .. و كنت مخليه ايمياني بالله قولي لكن للأسف بسبب الشيطان والظروف لين مريت فيها

من 4 ايام تقريبا قطعت سورة البقرة و باقي الآيات .. بس ان شاءالله من هذي الساعه برد كل شي مثل ما كان .. 

مابقطع ربي عشان ما يقطعني .. 


و آخر شي حبيت اقوله الكم بنات و حطوه حلقــــــه في آذانكم هذي الآيه :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156)
أُولَٰئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ ۖ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ (157)

صدق الله العظيم

(سورة البقره)


و هذي الآيه بعد :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ ۖ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ (186)


صدق الله العظيم

(سورة البقره)



* يـــــــــــــــا بنات لا تقطعون الدعاء .. ادعو ربكم و حافظو على صلواتكم و صدقاتكم و القرآن وسورة البقره بالذات و الاذكار و استغفرو


الله يفرجها عليكم يارب

----------


## zooz1

> انا قريت وايد عن فضل سورة البقرة
> وصدق اللي يقراها يرتاح ويتحقق له اللي في باله
> 
> وكله بفضل رب العالمين 
> 
> 
> انا ابا ابدا وياكم 
> لاني محتاجه تشجيع وآحس بحد وياي 
> 
> ^_^


صرنا 5 ماشاءالله..ألله يبارك ويزيد

----------


## قصة الامارات

الله يقويكم ويزيدكم من فضله ويقدركم على حسن عبادته

----------


## حور المجروحة

الله يثبتنا ع سورة البقرة و الصلاة و عطريج الخـــير ...

ياااارب يحقق كل اللي فبااالكن .. بس مب عقب تودرون السورة ..

اليوم قريت السورة مريت و عقب شوي بعد ببدأ .. الله يثبتني ع قرآنه ^_^ وااايد مستانسة الحمدالله ..

----------


## حآيره

ماشاءالله عليكم خواتي ..

انا بعد الصراحه من فتره بديت اقرا سوره البقره ..

واستويت احس بتأنيب الضمير لو مر يوم وما قريتها ،، وساعات احس بضيق ..

سبحان الله ،، بديت احس ان لو اي شي صعب او انا احاتيه ،، بس فـ داخلي يقيين ان الله بيسر والحمدلله ..

، ، 

هاليومين وقفت القرايه لأن الحلووه شرفت ..

بس بعد ما انقطعت عنها ،، اسمعها بصوت فارس عباد او ماهر المعيقلي ..

/
/

بستمر وياكم متابعه ان شاءالله وبكتب شو يصير ويايه ..

الله ييسر امورنا ويوفقنا ويبعد عنا كل ضيق ..

----------


## شموخ عليا

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
خواتي الغاليات...فديتكن..
بستمر وياكم متابعه ان شاءالله وبكتب شو يصير ويايه ..

الله ييسر امورنا ويوفقنا ويبعد عنا كل ضيق ..
و يارب تدعن لي أنال اللي في بالي.. و يحقق أمنيتي و لو أنها صعبة لكن سبحانه أمره بين الكاف و النون بديع السموات و الأرض...سبحانه على كل شيء قدير...مدبر أمر الكون كله اللهم سهل لي..و دبر لي أمر لأحقق أمنيتي..
اللهم آمين اللهم آآآآآمين اللهم آمين...*

----------


## المنصوريه_55

_مرحبا
الصراحه حبيت الموضوع وشكليه بشاركو
انا ارقب تكملت القصه عيبتنيه وااايد
لاتنسي تكملينها فديتج شجعتنيه
بذات عشان الكوابيس المزعجه واهم شي تمنع السحر من البيت_

----------


## UAES

هلا خوااتي .. ربي يسعدكن ويجزييكن الخير... 

ببدأ معكن من باااااجر ان شاااء الله دعوااتكن ... ِ

----------


## Ǯ Ĺ Y Ф Ф ƒ

اليـــوم الساعه 4 الفيــر قريتهـآ والحمــدللـه خلصتهـآ آول ما آذن 

وقمت توضيت وصليت وعقب سرت ارقد
الصراحه رقدت احلى رقاد . . لا آحلام ازيّـغ ولا شـي 
وقمـــت مرتآحـه الحمـــدللـه 


وآلحيـن عقب ما آصلي العصــر برد آقرآهــــا ^_^




بعد عندي نصيحه لكم خواتي الغاليات 

عند السجود يستجاب الدعاء صح ويكون العبد من ربه اقرب 
يوم بتسجدون قولوا "[ سبحان ربي الأعلى 3 مرات اوكي عقب قولوا

اللهم لك سجدت وبك آمنت ولك آسلمت ، سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوره وشق سمعه وبصره
تبــآرك الله آحســن الخالقيــن 

عقب قولـــوآ "[ اللهم ثبت قلبي على الصلآه وقرآءة القرآن ]"
آنا دايم اكرر هالجملـــه عند السجـــود والله والله وربي شــآهـد ان قمت اتحرى الصــلآه واترياها
آحس قلبي تعلق ابها وبالقرآن . . 

ولي عودة آكتب لكم

----------


## zooz1

> اليـــوم الساعه 4 الفيــر قريتهـآ والحمــدللـه خلصتهـآ آول ما آذن 
> 
> وقمت توضيت وصليت وعقب سرت ارقد
> الصراحه رقدت احلى رقاد . . لا آحلام ازيّـغ ولا شـي 
> وقمـــت مرتآحـه الحمـــدللـه 
> 
> 
> وآلحيـن عقب ما آصلي العصــر برد آقرآهــــا ^_^
> 
> ...



مرورج عطر المكان وكلامج زاد الامان
وايد حلو الدعاء واليوم ببدأ ادعي به وانا ساجدة وبزيد عليه "اللهم وارزقني حسن الخاتمة.. وانا ساجدة لك"خصوصا وان هالايام كثر الموت المفاجئ وبعض منهم كانوا على معصية..

وايد فرحت لانج بديتي وانتظر يومياتج.. طرشي لي اسمج لاني كتبت اسماء البنات عشان ما انسى في الدعاء

----------


## عيون الحزن

عندي سؤال

يعني مثلا الوحده فيها عين واذا قرت سوره البقره يوميا تخوز العين عنها ؟؟

ولو الواحد يسمعها يوميا يعني بس تطرد الشياطين من البيت ؟؟ 

والسموحه منكم

----------


## &طموحة&

الحمدالله بديت من يومين اقراااها ولله الحمد..
احس والله اني مستاااانسة واااااااايد ومرتااااحة ..
((لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلاالك وعظيم سلطاااانك)) ...

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله انا اليوم خلصت سورة البقره وقريتها كامل 


وربي يوفجنا ...



سبحان الله*

----------


## سفيرة_الاحلام

السلام عليكم.........

عندي استفسار لازم اتكون اربيعين ليلة متواصله بالقراءة؟

----------


## حور المجروحة

هلا بالغاااليات ...

عقب شووي ببدأ و إن شاء الله بخلصهااا .. مشكووورات هالأدعية الحلوة ^_^

----------


## مووودي

تسلمين الغالية ع الموضوع الحلو والمفيد 

وانا ان شاء الله من احلص الدورة ببدا وياكم 

وحبيت افيدكم عقب ما تقرون السورة ادعو الدعء اللي موجود ف الرابط هذا 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=374328

والسموووحه

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله رب العالمين مستمرة بقراءة السورة

أحس براااحة عجيبة...الحمد لله على النعمة

----------


## قلب غاليها

اشكر ج حبوبه عالموضوع الرائع 
الصراحه انا بديت من بعد الرمضان بقراءة سورة البقره بس للاسف انقطعت انقطاع تام عن 
السوره بس الحمد لله اقرأ القرآن سورة يس واقرأ بعض السور
يوم كنت أقرا سورة البقرة قبل كنت احس براحه عجيبه سبحان الله
ان شاء الله ببدأ معاكم في اني أقرأ سورة البقره وبخبركن شو اللي يصير ويايه
الله يفرج همنا وهم كل بنيه ويسخر لنا الزوج الصالح عاجل غير آجل
جزاج الله خير حبيبتي عالموضوع

----------


## -Allure-

" اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك"

----------


## sarona000

اختي زووووووووز انا ها الأسبوع الثالث لي من قراية سورة البقرة وان شاء الله بستمر عليها
انا الحمدلله الحمدلله اقراها مرتين فاليوم مرة عالساعة 3 الفجر فالقيام والمرة الثانية العصر الساعة 4
وان شاء الله بحاول أخصص وقت عسب اقرها مرة ثالثه... يعني ان شاء االه بحاول اقراها ثلاث مرات فاليوم...
حطي اسمي فديتج من قائمة اللي بتدعين لهم ..ادعي ان الله يهدي زوجي ويجمعنا مع بعض ويجعله من نصيبي ويسخره لي عاجلا غير آجلا ويوفقنا ويسعدنا ياااااااااااارب....
والله محتااجة لدعاؤكم....الله يخليكم ادعولي وايد...

ومشكورة اختي زووووز..

:ast_green:

----------


## *القطريه*



----------


## نقاط وحروف

الله شجعتوني بصراحه...

خلاص ببدا اقراها كل يوم ان شاالله...

ويزاج الله خير يارب....

----------


## RMAD

ان شاء الله بكون معاكم 

حلوووووووو انه نشجع بعض

واتمنى من الله انه يشفيلي عيالي التوأم واشوفهم دوووووووم بصحه وعافيه

ويحقق كل آآآآمالي فيهم واشوفهم يكبرون ويلعبون ويركضون جدااااامي

والشي الثاني اتمنى اربي بالسلامه يس هالمره طبيـــــــــــعي وان شاء الله الله بييسرها

والامنيه الثالثه الله يوفقنا انا وريلي ويسعدنا ويريحنا ولا يغير عليييينا


دعوااااااااااتكم لي خواتي

----------


## هنايف

هلا حبوبه الصراحه بخبركم بشي بناااات والله العظيم انا كنت كل ما اقرى سورة البقره احس صعبه عليه شوي يعني قبل 3 شهور وخلاف كل ما ادش المنتدى اشوف البنات يقولون شغلو سورة البقرة في البيت دايما والحمدلله وجزاهم الله الف خير على نصيحتهم رحت نزلت سورة البقرة من النت بصوت أحمد العجمي وكل يوم اشغل الاب واخليه يقرى وسبحان الله والله يا بنات يمكن الحين من شهر وشي تقريبا وانا اشغله وكل ما اقرى سورة البقره احس انها سهله وااااااااااااااااااااايد عليه والله ما اجذب عليكم اني اخلصها بنفس الوقت الحمدلله يعني لمدة ساعه ووعشر دقايق شي جي انا اكون مخلصتها بس والله صدق صدق انها تهدي النفس الحمدلله دايما احس براحه نفسيه هب شرط اني احط ف بالي بقراها عشان ابغي شي يتحقق لي لا نيتي انها تهدي نفسي وتشيل عني الهم اللي انا فيه بس لله الحمد اني وايد ارتاح يوم اقراها وبس هذه هيه تجربتي مع سورة البقرة والحمدلله الحين مستمره فيها احيانا ظروف تخليني شوي انشغل بس احاول بقد ما اقدر اني ما اطوف يوم ما اقراها والله ايسر لكل وحده ان شاء الله في موضوع الزواج واللي تباني ادعيلها اطرش لي اسمها بالخاص واللي تبا تتدعيلي فيها الخير طبعا اسمي اماااني  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

> عندي سؤال
> 
> يعني مثلا الوحده فيها عين واذا قرت سوره البقره يوميا تخوز العين عنها ؟؟
> 
> ولو الواحد يسمعها يوميا يعني بس تطرد الشياطين من البيت ؟؟ 
> 
> والسموحه منكم


هي تعتبر رقية شرعية بس اقريها بصوت مسموع.. واذا صدق محسودة يمكن تتضايقين وما تبين تكملين وتتثاوبين..ألخ
بس مع ذلك اقهري الشيطان وكمليها للنهاية لمدة 40 يوم وشوفي كيف بترتاحين

----------


## zooz1

> السلام عليكم.........
> 
> عندي استفسار لازم اتكون اربيعين ليلة متواصله بالقراءة؟


اذا تبين نتيجة.. هيه 40 يوم بدون توقف وحتى لو ياتج الدورة ..لا توقفين ..اقريها من الكمبيوتر

----------


## شمامي@دبي

انا بديت من 3 ايام وان شاء الله بستمر لمدة اربعين يوم ... محتاجه لدعواتكن خواتي ان الله يوفقني وييسر اموري ويفرج همي .. 
فكرة الموضوع جدا رائعه 
تسلمين الغاليه على الطرح الجميل

----------


## Ǯ Ĺ Y Ф Ф ƒ

صــبـــآح آلـخيـــــــر ^_^

قريت سورة البقـــره مره ثانيــــه وخلصتهــــآ
جد والله آحس براحــه آكثر عن البــآرحـه 
وان شاء الله اليــــوم بعد بقراها كاملــــه وبـدش الموضـوع اكتب لكم

ربي يووووفجكم يميــــــع ويحققلكم اللي في بالكم

----------


## zooz1

رابع يوم:
رديت البيت ويلست مع اهلي ومع بنت اختي العبها
ويلست لين الساعة 9:50.. عقب رحت غرفتي واتوضيت وصليت.. قريت سورة البقرة كالعادة.. 

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

والله حسيت انها طويـــــــــــــــــــــــــلة علي واني ما اقدر اكملها.. كنت في لحظة بوقف وبالفعل وقفت.. ياني رقاد وحسيت اني خملانة وابا ارقد (الله يلعن الشيطان) ونزلت المصحف.. واول ما نزلت ايدي حسيت بالذنب وحسيت اني لازم ابدا من اول وجديد وال4 ايام بيروحن بدون فايدة غير اجر القراءة (الله يتقبل مني).. واطالع الساعة اشوفها قربت من ال11 وانا لا زم ارقد وباجر دوام.. اوفف يا ربي شو ها..عقب قلت الله يلعنك يالشيطان تحاول توقفني عن القراية بس من يقول الزووز1 بتوقف.. دام بديت والله ما اوقف (خصوصا ان طبعي عنيد.. وبعاند وبكمل) 

وما بيغلبني شيطان مطرود من الجنة

وكملت.. وبديت اخربط شوي في الايات وارد اعيدهن وبديت ابطي في ايات ثانية بس اقراهن صح واكمل يعني ما خليت الشيطان يغلبني (والله فديتني..فنانة انـــــا لول)

والحمدلله اول ما خلصت.. حمدت ربي اني ما اتكاسلت ولا وقفت وسالت ربي يثبتي على دينه ويرضيني ما كتبه لي وما نسيت خواتي اللي طرشوا اسمائهن من الدعاء الحمدلله..(لاني كاتبتنهن في ورقة..خخخ)

ورقدت.. حلمت اني كنت مسافرة وكنت يالسة اصور ناس اعرفهم بس ما ادري منو هم يعني ما اذكر ويوهم.. ورحنا منطقة تعتبر واااايد راقية (طبعا في الحلم) وكان في واحد اعرفه ساكن هناك (هذا الشخص في الحقيقة يبى يخطبني بس متردد..ليش! والله اهله يبونه ياخذ وحدة منهم...مالت... ان شاء الله ياخذني عشان ينقهرون...لول.. امزح امزح)

يارب اذا هالانسان اللي في بالي فيه خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة امري وريال صالح بيعيشني في سعادة.. يارب اكتبه في نصيبي واذا ماكان زين وانسان فاسد.. يارب ابعده عني وعوضني خيرا بانسان احسن واخير منه.. (اخواتي..لا تنسوني من الدعاء)

المهم ..تميت ماسكة هالكاميرا واصور الناس حتى احيد الكاميرا ما كانت نفس الكاميرات اللي الطبيعة.. كانت مثل البيب ما البناء الطويل يعني انا كنت ماسكة بيب واصور!!

خامس يوم

قمت الصبح والنفسية حلوة ورحت الدوام.. ويتني علوم حلوة في الدوام ان مديري وايد مستانس علي ووايد يمدحني ومستانس على شغلي (مع انه قبل كان يكرهني ويبى يطلعني من قسمه).. الحمدلله طبعا هذا من فضل ربي ومجهودي لاني حاولت بكل الطرق اني اوصل للمستوى اللي يباه

العصر رحت الجمعية واشتريت اغراض للبيت واتاكدت انها مش منتجات دانمركية (يعلهم الخسارة ويعلهم بازمة مالية ونفسية وجسدية) ورديت البيت ويلست مع اهلي سوالف وعقب اطالع الساعة عشان مايستوي بي مثل ما استوى البارحة.. ما ابا اييني رقاد واتكاسل.. بس سبحان الله بنت اختي ما طاعت ترقد وكل تصيح لين شليتها انا وتميت احاول اسكتها واهزها لين ايها رقاد واهتز مخي من كثر ما اهزها..لول (الله يحفظها) ورقدت وكان الوقت 10:10 الليل..

طرت للغرفة وصليت وقريت السورة بس والله انها كا نت خفيفة هالمرة علي..مع اني اتأخرت في القراءة بس الحمدلله اني كملتها ونمت مرتاحة.. بس اذكر شو حلمت

لين الحين..نفسيتي مرتاااااحة الحمدلله واحس اني مستانسة وهاااادية

ملاحظة: اختي عالية و ريم.. ما نسيتكم من الدعاء  :Smile: 
كل يوم او يومين بحط جديدي ويومياتي واتمنى اشوف مشاركاتكم ويومياتكم

----------


## zooz1

> انا بديت من 3 ايام وان شاء الله بستمر لمدة اربعين يوم ... محتاجه لدعواتكن خواتي ان الله يوفقني وييسر اموري ويفرج همي .. 
> فكرة الموضوع جدا رائعه 
> تسلمين الغاليه على الطرح الجميل


شكرا على مرورج الطيب
طرشي لي اسمج عشان ادعي لج.. فدعوة الاخ لاخيه عن ظهر الغيب مستجابة باذن الله
اتريا اشوف يومياتج معانا

----------


## بلسم الجروح

هلا الغالية انا دايما اقرا سورة البقرة والحمدلله

----------


## بستكية

*السلام عليكم zooz 1
جزاك الله خير على هاي الفكره في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله الله يحقق كل أمنياتج ويسهل أمورج يارب 
الصراحه أنا عيبني فكرتج و حابه أبدأ و أن شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقني و يرزق كل محرومه الدريه الصالحه يارب 
خواتي لا تنسوني من دعائكم الله يخليكم 
أختكم بستكيه*

----------


## أم الدماني

ان ابى اشترك وياكن وابى تشجييع 

واباكن تدعن لي دخيلكن

----------


## zooz1

> *السلام عليكم zooz 1
> جزاك الله خير على هاي الفكره في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله الله يحقق كل أمنياتج ويسهل أمورج يارب 
> الصراحه أنا عيبني فكرتج و حابه أبدأ و أن شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقني و يرزق كل محرومه الدريه الصالحه يارب 
> خواتي لا تنسوني من دعائكم الله يخليكم 
> أختكم بستكيه*



حياج الله ويانا.. وطرشي لي اسمج عشان اضيفه عندي للدعاء  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

> ان ابى اشترك وياكن وابى تشجييع 
> 
> واباكن تدعن لي دخيلكن


بارك الله فيج..
طرشي لي اسمج عشان الدعاء.. ونبى نشوف يومياتج معنا

----------


## أم خلود248

أنا مداومه على سورة البقره وصدقوني يا بنات بتشوفون حياتكم غير وراحه نفسيه بعد غير ونصيحه لكم اداومون على قراءتها وعلى التسبيح ودعولي

----------


## حور المجروحة

خلصته الصبح .. و بعد الظهر قريت شويه .. و عقب المغرب ببدأ ^_^ 
زوزو ادعــيلي ..

ياااارب أخذ اللي فباالي و يجمعني به و يجعله من نصيـــبي ..

----------


## zooz1

> خلصته الصبح .. و بعد الظهر قريت شويه .. و عقب المغرب ببدأ ^_^ 
> زوزو ادعــيلي ..
> 
> ياااارب أخذ اللي فباالي و يجمعني به و يجعله من نصيـــبي ..


الله يجمعج مع الانسان اللي تبينه يارب (اذا كان فيه خير لج.. واذا ما فيه خير لج الله يعوضج باللي احسن عنه ويرضيج بما كتبه لج)
طرشي لي اسمج عشان الدعاء

----------


## عوشة

هلا خواتي

انا كنت اقرا البقرة وحفظتها .. بس يتني فتره تركتها شوي.. والحينه رديت لها من اسبوع تقريبا

ادعولي بتفريج الهم والشفاء وان ربي ييسرلي ويحقق لي اللي في بالي..

----------


## عيون الحزن

الحمدلله اليوم قريتها كامله

عزيزتي zooz1 ادعيلي الله يرزقني بزوج الصالح

----------


## &طموحة&

عزيزتي زوووز فديتج ..

لاتنسيني من دعاااويج ...

والله يوفقج يارب دنيا واخرة ...

----------


## حآيره

مساكم الله بالخير ... 

اليووم انا احس بضيق شوويه ><

مادري من نشيت من الرقاد ( كنت حلمانه فـ ناس ماتيني من وراهم إلا المشاكل ) ..

الله يكفيني ويبعد عني شرهم ..

تقريبا انا من اسبوع الحينه ما قريت بس كنت اسمعها.. ا

ليوم ان شاءالله بغتسل وبرد اقرا السوره ،،حاسه اني متولهه على القرايه ..

/

دخيلكم .. 

ادعولي الله يبعد عني (( شر ناس معينين )) .. ماشوف منهم إلا المشاكل ..!.

وان الله يهدينا ويثبتنا ويستر علينا ويحسن خواتمنا اجمعين ..

- - 

لي عودهـ ان شاءالله

----------


## المنصوريه_55

*الله يوفق الجمييييع
الصراحه انا من يومين بديت اقرى سورة البقره بس هب كامله
اقرا شوي وسبحان الله استوالي شي كان في خاطريه
بس هذهي فقط البدايه
اذا استوت تطورات ذيتج الساعه ببشركم
الله يستر عالجميع ويوفقه*

----------


## ميروووه

خواتي انا عندي ملحوظه بسيطه ..وهي انه ما انحدد كم نقراها يعني خلونا نقراها دوم من غير ما انحط كم يوم .. لاني سمعت انه ف تحديد المده اللي بنقرا فيها بدعه .. الله يبعدنا واياكم عن البدع .. يعني لو بتقران اقران من غير تحديد لمدة كم .. والسمووحه منكن ...


ميروووه

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة في القراءة

أختي ربي يوفقج ويسعدج

اختي zozo ادعيلي بالزوج الصالح

----------


## الدهيميه

ماتعرفون شقايل مستاااااانسه وااايد ان في حد وياي مستمر على هالسوره ،،

لاني صارلي اكثر من ثلاث اسابيع اقرا سوره البقره ،،

والحمدالله مرتاحه فيها ،، واحس براحه نفسيه ،، 

كنت من زمان محتايه احد يشجعني والحمدالله ،، ان المنتدى فيه من البنات الخيره ،، 

وانا مثلج اختي zooz1 عقب كل صلاه اقرا حزب ،، واخر حزب يكون بعد صلاه العشا ،،

وعقب ماخلص قاريه الصوره ،، استغفر وادعي ان الله يوفقني بوظيفه ،،

وعسى الله يوفقني ويوفق كل بنت بالمنتدى ،، ويزاج الله ألف خير اختي ،،

----------


## عـــنـــاادي

الصراحـــه الموضوع رووعــه... وااايــــد مفـــيد... يعلـه فميـزان حسناتــج
الحمدلله انـا مداومــه ع سـورة البقــرة وقيــام اللــيل .... ومفعولـــه عجييــب ..سبحان الله
ف بدايـة قرايتـي تقــدم لــي واحـد مـن الاهــل هو خلــوق وزين.. وولــد خالتــي من زمــان يبانــي بس ماتقــدم لي رسمي يعني كـلام بين الاهـل..وانــا الصـراحه كنت ابي ولد خالتــي... عقب عرفــت خالــتي فــي ناس متقدميــن لي...يـت وكلمت ابــوي والحمدلله وافـق... وسامعــه انهــم جرييب بييبون الشبكــه.. الله يتمــم لي ع خيــر.. ويرزق خواتــي الزوج الي يتمنونه....آآآآمين.. احس كل هذا بفضل سورة البقــرة ...
وااايــد امور اتيســرت وماكنـت متوقعــه... الحمدلله ع كــل حــال
واللحيــن وصــلت 37مرة ف قراية سورة البقـــرة ... وان شاء الله ما اقطــع عنها...

----------


## حآيره

> خواتي انا عندي ملحوظه بسيطه ..وهي انه ما انحدد كم نقراها يعني خلونا نقراها دوم من غير ما انحط كم يوم .. لاني سمعت انه ف تحديد المده اللي بنقرا فيها بدعه .. الله يبعدنا واياكم عن البدع .. يعني لو بتقران اقران من غير تحديد لمدة كم .. والسمووحه منكن ...
> 
> 
> ميروووه


وانا رايي من راي الاخت ميرهـ .. 

احس ان مافي دليل او اثبات ان بعد 40 يوم يتحقق اللي نباهـ ..!؟

وكلنا نعرف ..
" ان كل بدعه ضلاله ،، وكل ضلاله فـ النار " 

والعياذ بالله

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اليوم اانا خلصت قرااءة القرآآن من سورة البقره ^_^


وان شاء الله ربي يرزقنااا بكل شي نحبه ياربي,...



الصراحه انا مب بدييت اقرا احس برااحه نفسيه واحس يوم ارقد ما اخاف من قبل كنت افكر اني يستوي فيني شي وانا راقده او ااي شي..


الحينه اناام وانا مطمنه ولله الحمدالله...



ربي يثبتني ع قرااءة القرآآآن ياربي 



ربي يحفظكم




سبحان الله*

----------


## المنصوريه_55

*مرحبا zooz1 
حبيت اقولج شي ومايكون ثجيل عليج
اذا تبين تطردين ابليس قولي اعوذ بالله عشان يضعف ويبعد لا تلعنينه وبعدين يقوى يفرح فيج انه ضايقج هاي معلومه اتمنى تقبلينها والسموحه على القصور لا تنسينيه من الدعاء*

----------


## sarona000

الحمدلله احس برااااااااحع نفسية مع ان ما تحقق اللي فبالي بس الحمدلله اهم شي راحة البال
مع ان هالشي اتمنااااه واباه وبموت لو ماتحقق بس الحمدلله هالسورة خلت نفسيتي حلللللوة
وتهدي وتريح واكيد فيها خير وبركه.....

دعواتكم الله يحقق لي اللي فبالي يااااااااااااااااااااارب...

----------


## شموخ عليا

:Salam Allah:  

*أختي الغالية zooz1 ...* 
*انا كنت فعلا بادية بقراءة سورة البقرة من قبل ما اتشوف موضوعج( جزاج الله خير )*
*يعني تقدرين اتقولين من حوالي شهر...*
*انا الحمدلله اقراها مرتين فاليوم مرة عالساعة 3 الفجر و بعدين*
*أقيم الليل والمرة الثانية العصر الساعة 4 لين صلاة المغرب* 
*وان شاء الله بحاول أخصص وقت عسب اقرها مرة ثالثه..*

*. يعني حطي اسمي فديتج من قائمة اللي بتدعين لهم* 
*..ادعي ان الله يجعل اللي في بالي من نصيبي ويسخره لي عاجلا غير آجلا ويوفقنا ويسعدنا ياااااااااااارب....*
*و أن يبارك لي في ذريتي*
*والله محتااجة لدعاؤكم....الله يخليكم ادعولي وايد...* 



*ادعو* *لى* *ربى* *يفرج* *همى* *ويقضى* *لى* *حاجتى* *عاجلا* *وليس* *اجلا*

----------


## samah200

أختي الغالية zooz1 
وبقية العقد الفريد
أنا عضوة جديدة وأشكرك على الطرح وانا من زمان نفسي حد يشجعنى بس أنا لما أقرأسورة البقرة مساء دائما تصيبى كوابيس اثناء النوم واحس انى في عالم تانى واجاهد للصحيان من النوم لذلك توقفت وصرت انتظرها على إذاعة القرآن الكريم الساعة 12 كل يوم وانام عليها لكن شجعتينى عليها والاخوات وان شاء الله وعد ابتدى من اليوم اذا كوابيس ولا غيروا وبهزمهم باذن الله ..
دعواتكم

----------


## BNT الامارات

الحمدلله يا زووز اني هذا اليوم الرابع الي اقرا فيه صورة البقرة والحمدلله النتيجية اجابيه واحلم احلام حلوة ...ربي لك الحمد بس ما ادري امس كنت واايد ضايجة ومعصبه

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بناات يستوي اقراا من النت لانه ياتني الحلوه؟؟




سبحان الله*

----------


## حور المجروحة

بسير اصلي الظهر و ببدأ الله يثبتني ^-^

----------


## المنصوريه_55

*مرحبا 
بنات انا الي اعرفه انه في الايام العاديه عادي تقرين القرآن حتى لو يت (بنت العم نحن نسميها جيه عشان مايفهمونا خوانا)الدوره بس تمسكين المصحف بشي مثلا كلينكس ولا قماش 
بس في رمضان مايوز عشان ننوي انا نختمه*

----------


## mallak24

انا ان شاء الله ببدأ قرايه بس أخلص ال أحم أحم

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوريه_55


مرحبا 
بنات انا الي اعرفه انه في الايام العاديه عادي تقرين القرآن حتى لو يت (بنت العم نحن نسميها جيه عشان مايفهمونا خوانا)الدوره بس تمسكين المصحف بشي مثلا كلينكس ولا قماش 
بس في رمضان مايوز عشان ننوي انا نختمه



تسلمييين حبيبتي ^_^




*

----------


## uae وبس

هلا حبيبتي زوزو انا بديت اقراها من اسبوعين بس اول شي يتني كوابيس في رقادي وكنت دايما احلم 
ان انا وخواتي نركض ونمر علي ثيران سودة وقطاوة وكلاب ونحن نركض وخايفين وعقب نوصل 
لمكان مسدود يعني ما نقدر نظهر منه.... بس ما تراجعت واستمريت عليها والحمدلله احس اني اقراها بسهولة وكنت كل يوم وانا مشغولة احطي mb3 في اذوني واستمريت حوالي فترة بس كنت احطيه الصبح وبليل اقرا السورة من المصحف وفي يوم من الأيام شغلت mb3 قبل ما ارقد ، ورقدت ونسيته في اذوني وطبعا كان يشتغل ، وبقولكن يا بنات شو حلمت و الله العظيم وربي شاهد علي حلمت سحر وشياطين 
يقولولي لا تقري سورة البقرة ولا تحطي في mb3 في اذونج والله نشيت من رقادي زايغة 
وقلت بعاند وبقراهـــــا


وانشالله الله يوفج كل البنات يارب ويحقق لكل وحدة لي تتمناه...
آآمييييييييين يا رب

----------


## zooz1

> هلا خواتي
> 
> انا كنت اقرا البقرة وحفظتها .. بس يتني فتره تركتها شوي.. والحينه رديت لها من اسبوع تقريبا
> 
> ادعولي بتفريج الهم والشفاء وان ربي ييسرلي ويحقق لي اللي في بالي..


طرشي لي اسمج عشان اضيفه عندي
والله يسر امورج ويشفيج

----------


## ماروني

دعولي يا بنات ربي يوفقني في دراستيييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## فديتني دلوعه

فديته اخوي ذكرتيني لما دخلوه غرفت العمليات كان بين الحياه و الموت اعوذ بالله قعد اقرى سورة البقره من دخل انا و اخوي الثاني والحمدلله طلع بعافيته لانه كان تعبان وعنده نزيف في الرئه هاذي من رحمة ربي ع عباده

----------


## softqueen

انا ان شاء الله ببدأ ويااااااااااااااااااااااكم من اليوم وربي يوفقنا ويثبتنا على دينه...

انا مالجه بس شوي عندي مشاكل نفسيه وماليه...ربي ايسر علينا وعلى الكل

ادعولي عسى ربي يخليلي ريلي ويجعلني قره عين له ويجعله قره عين لي...ادعولي عسى ربي يفرج همي ويعوضني ويرزقني الخير ويستر عليه وعلى ريلي وعلى كل مسلم ومسلمه ياربي

ان شاء الله وياكم من اليوم ...وكل يوم بعد

^^

شدوا همتكم يابنات وربي يفتح عليكم باب جنته ويوفقكم ويرزق كل بنت ماتتمناه

اهم شئ بنات تودرون عنكم الحرام وربي لايحرمكم من رضاه

^^

----------


## zyna

مرحبا خواتي والله استانست يوم شفت الموضوع ...لأني بديت أقرأ سورة البقرة كاملة من البارحة وناويه أكمل ان شالله يوميا ...وماتصدقون كيف مرتاحة نفسيا ع القرايه ...خاصة اني عندي وايد مشاكل وهموم عسى الله يفرج جميع مشاكلنا برحمته آمين...ادعولي الله ييسر جميع أموري وأحصل وظيفة زينة وينجح عيالي ويبارك فيهم ويجعلهم من الصالحين ...وبتابع معاكم ان شالله

----------


## فطامي2

يتني فتره قريت وقطعت  :Frown: 

بس قريت موضوعج وتشجعت أكثر أني أرد بس ان شاء الله هالمره بستمر
لان صدق محتااجه اتقرب لربي اكثر والنفسيه داااون الحمدلله على كل حاال

يزااج الله خير حبوبه وان شاء الله فميزاان حسناتج
بحاول أبدأ من اليوم اذا الله راد

----------


## 3so0ola

ماشالله عليج الله يثبتج يارب..

انا الحمدلله قبل كنت اقرا البقرة بس عقب وقفت (ضغوط الدراسه) و من بدايه هالشهر بديت اقرا البقرة بس المشكله اني تقريبا 5 ايام ماقريتها..وقفت..انا ناويه اقراها على طوووووووول ان شالله لانها صج تخليج ترتاحين نفسيا..

و شجعتوني وبسوي شراتج مابقطع ولا يووم..

وربي يحقق لج اللي في بالج واييسر لج اموورج انتي وكل بنات هالمنتدى...

عسووله^_^

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا بنات شحالكن


الحمدالله من قبل اشوي ختمت سورة البقره وخلصتهااا والحمدالله وربي يتقبل منيومنكم يارب الطاعه ^_^



بقولكم شو حلمت والله اني مستاانسه,,,


حلمت اني طبعت الادعييه في اخت منزلته بهااه القسم وانا قلت ببدا فييه يوم بتخلص عني الحلووه,,

حلمت اانا واختي نصلي وانا اقول لها ميمي اقري هااه رب بيفرج همج ان شاء الله وما بتحسيين باي شي,,

قالت لي اوكيه وتمييت انا وياها نصلي بس ماا اذكر شو بالظبط من الااييات وجذه وعقب ما خصلنا ابي ااقراا الادعيييه,,,

بس ما اذكر اني قريتها وله لا وعقب حسييت بعمري انه يااي واحد خطبني ولبسني خاتم الخطوووبه وانا فرحااانه كنت حيييل,,,

ومستاانسه وعقبهاا قمت من الحلم ابووي دق لي ياايبلي فطور وحليله هههههههههههههه,,


المهم من قمت حاولت استرجع الي حلمته وهااه الي طلع مني بس بس كنت مستاانسه حيل ^_^,,,


ربي يوفقنا يارب



*

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

ربي يوفق الجميع وانشالله ببدى بقرايتها

----------


## zooz1

> هلا حبيبتي زوزو انا بديت اقراها من اسبوعين بس اول شي يتني كوابيس في رقادي وكنت دايما احلم 
> ان انا وخواتي نركض ونمر علي ثيران سودة وقطاوة وكلاب ونحن نركض وخايفين وعقب نوصل 
> لمكان مسدود يعني ما نقدر نظهر منه.... بس ما تراجعت واستمريت عليها والحمدلله احس اني اقراها بسهولة وكنت كل يوم وانا مشغولة احطي mb3 في اذوني واستمريت حوالي فترة بس كنت احطيه الصبح وبليل اقرا السورة من المصحف وفي يوم من الأيام شغلت mb3 قبل ما ارقد ، ورقدت ونسيته في اذوني وطبعا كان يشتغل ، وبقولكن يا بنات شو حلمت و الله العظيم وربي شاهد علي حلمت سحر وشياطين 
> يقولولي لا تقري سورة البقرة ولا تحطي في mb3 في اذونج والله نشيت من رقادي زايغة 
> وقلت بعاند وبقراهـــــا
> 
> 
> وانشالله الله يوفج كل البنات يارب ويحقق لكل وحدة لي تتمناه...
> آآمييييييييين يا رب


اتصدقين اني مرات اتكاسل عن قرائتها كلها.. اقول واايد طويلة علي بس بعدين اقول..لا هذا الشيطان لا بركتن فيه اللي يالس يكسلني عن القراية
الحمدلله اني لين الحين ما استسلمت..
وبعد ما قريت تشجيعكم لي وتحمس البنات انهن يبدن معاي.. هذا بروحه دافع لي اني استمر.. وبستمر ان شاءالله

مشكورة الغالية على مرورج الكريم.. الله يبعد عنج الحساد ويسعدج في حياتج

----------


## zooz1

> انا ان شاء الله ببدأ ويااااااااااااااااااااااكم من اليوم وربي يوفقنا ويثبتنا على دينه...
> 
> انا مالجه بس شوي عندي مشاكل نفسيه وماليه...ربي ايسر علينا وعلى الكل
> 
> ادعولي عسى ربي يخليلي ريلي ويجعلني قره عين له ويجعله قره عين لي...ادعولي عسى ربي يفرج همي ويعوضني ويرزقني الخير ويستر عليه وعلى ريلي وعلى كل مسلم ومسلمه ياربي
> 
> ان شاء الله وياكم من اليوم ...وكل يوم بعد
> 
> ^^
> ...


بارك الله فيج
طرشي لي اسمج عشان ما انساج في دعائي..
وان شاءالله تكون دعواتي مستجابة

----------


## @زووزو@

الله يوفقج الغاليه على فكره سورة البقره فيها بركه وااااااااايد عن تجاربي كنت ابا اتوضف وتميت اقراها كل يوم والحمدلله اموري اتيسرت وبالتوفيق الغاليه خليج على قرايتها وانشاء الله خييييير

----------


## VIP LADY

سبحان الله .... هذا كلام الله ..... بحاول أبدا وياكن ...... والله يوفقنا ... ويعطينا على قد نياتنا ......

----------


## ام الفداء

السلام عليكم 
كيفك يااختي انشاءالله
شدني الموضوع الجميل وهو بالفعل سورة البقرة سورة عظيمة جدا 
ولللاسف نحن غافلون عنها وعن القران بصفة عامة
وانا بخبرك شو صار معي 
انا متزوجة من خمس سنين وعندي طفلتين ونفس اجيب توأم
ولما قرأت سورة البقرة بس يومين وبعدها رقد
حلمت حلم غريب وهو اني حملت وجبت توأم ذكور منورين
وصحيت من النوم مستغربة
وهذا كلالاصار معي
وا بغي اعرف معنى هذا الحلم
 :Sobhan:

----------


## zooz1

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفك يااختي انشاءالله
> شدني الموضوع الجميل وهو بالفعل سورة البقرة سورة عظيمة جدا 
> ولللاسف نحن غافلون عنها وعن القران بصفة عامة
> وانا بخبرك شو صار معي 
> انا متزوجة من خمس سنين وعندي طفلتين ونفس اجيب توأم
> ولما قرأت سورة البقرة بس يومين وبعدها رقد
> حلمت حلم غريب وهو اني حملت وجبت توأم ذكور منورين
> وصحيت من النوم مستغربة
> ...


شكرا اختي على مرورج الطيب بس شكله الحلم فيه خير.. وان شاء الله يتحقق وتجيبين التوأم المعافين خلقا وخلقة ويكونون من الذرية الصالحة باذن الله

----------


## حور المجروحة

صليت الفجر و بدأيت فالقراية و خلصته الحمد الله و مرة ال 2 ببدأ بالليل و بكمله في صلاة القيام ان شاء الله  :Smile:  الله يثبتني و يحفظني و ييسر أموري

----------


## شمامي@دبي

انا البارحه بديت الصبح وبعد صلاة العشى خلصت السورة ورقدت وحلمت اني ملجت من الشخص اللي تمنيته .. وييت الدوام وسألت ربيعاتي عن تفسير الحلم وقالولي انه مب زين .. فهل هالكلام صحيح والا له تفسير ثاني؟؟ بلييييييييز ردوا عليه

----------


## سما الخور

موفقة حبيبتي

----------


## غايونه الحلوة

الله يوفقكم انشالله

----------


## أم آمنة

والله انتي قلبج طيب

وانا حبيتج في الله

ربي يوفقج ويعطيج اللي تتمنينه يارب

وان شاء الله انا ناوية ابداوياكم قراءة سورة البقرة
والسموحه على المداخلة

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله من اشووي خلصت من قرااءة سورة البقره.....

^_^ وان شاء الله ربي يتقبل منا الطاعه ياااربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## المنصوريه_55

*السلام عليكم
مرحبا 
حبيت اكتب يوم من يومياتي في قراية صوره البقره 
الصراحه البارحه عقب ما اقرا واخلص منها يانيه ويع في ذنيه قوي جدا 
ياني الويع في الجهه اليمنى لويه والله بعد ثقل لسانيه ما وحت اتكلم ولا انام 
انا قلت يمكن في شي وببطل القرايه هالفتره بس ختيه قالت بالعكس المفروض اتقاومين لين مايروح هالويع عنج 
الحمد لله اليوم الصبح قمت والويع تماما ماشي بس بس الحمدلله والشكر ذنيه تماما مسكره غاديه صمخا ادعولي الله يصبرني ويزاكم الله خير.*

----------


## نـونـوه

انا من زماان اقرهااا تقريبا صارلي شهر بس تييني اياام ما اقراها اتهايز استغفر الله 
ومر يابنات كنت اصلي قيام الليل ويتني حالت ضيج فضيعه حسيت عمر بمووووووت خلاص قلت
انه هااا يوومي وانا كنت اقره وربي خف سكرت المصحف وابه ارقد مووو قاادره؟؟؟
ما اعرف شوو هااا...
بس الحين الحمد الله الله يثبتني عليهاا ان شااء الله...

----------


## shooq-aldaar

الحمدلله رب العالمين احس انه دخولي المنتدى هذا ساعدني في اشياء وااايده ولله الحمد

واول شي سويته اني واضبت ع قراء سورة البقرة يوميا واحس اني مرتاحه وااايد لو كانت الظروف مش مساعده بس احس اني اخف وبديت بعد بالاستغفار والابتعاد عن الاغاني والحمدلله نظمت نفسي اني اقوم الليل

والحمدلله

----------


## امل المستقبل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يجزيج الجنه وينولج الي في بالج وخاطرج والله يسرلج امورج يارب


ان شاء الله ببتدي معاكم من احينه بقوم اتوضاء وبصلي ركعتين وببتدي اقراء اول جزء.....شكرا اختيه

----------


## zyna

الحمدالله الحين صرت أقرا سورة البقرة كاملة مرة وحدة عقب صلاة العصر وارتاحت نفسيتي وايد...ان شالله ربي يحقق أمانيكن كلكن يارب

----------


## حنين السنين

الحمدلله رب العالمين الله ييسرلنا المواظبة علي سور المصحف كلها ...سبحان الله سورة البقرة كشف للهم وازالة الاذي من النفس .

----------


## HAMS UAE

السلام عليكم ...خواتي.....
الله يوفقج إختي ....ع الفكرة...وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ..
بصراحه انا هل الفتره أحس عمري مختبصة ..مب نفس قبل......
انا بعد قلت ببدا ان شاء الله القراية .....وادعولي خواتي .....
والله يوفقنا ...ويثبتنا ع القرااايه ......الجميع ان شاء الله .....................
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ن

----------


## inspiration

السلام عليكم....يالله انا معاكم...بقول لكم قصتي.....انا ربيعتي نصحتني اقراها لانها قرتها والحمدلله تحقق الي تباه... بس لازم تستمرين على القراءه... يعني لا تودرينها .... وانا قريتها لمدة شهر ووقفت... وبعدين رديت لمدة شهرين ووقفت بعد.... والحين بديت مره ثانيه وان شاء الله اكثر من شهرين... والحمدلله ارتاح عليها وايد.... مره سمعت في قناة الشارجه ان احسن وقت لقراءة القران المغرب بعد الصلاة وانا بديت جي اسوي... وع فكره القراءة ما اطول يعني لا تقولين طويله وتاخذ وقت.... شوي شوي بتتعودين وما بتحسين بالوقت والله والله وجربوا....ساعه او اقل.... سبحان الله ..الله يبارك لج في الوقت....وانصح بقراءتها بدون تقطيع.... يعني لا تقسمينها الى جزئين ...مرة وحده لان جي بترتاحين اكثر,,, هذا بالنسبه لي... واتمتى اختي (بنت الامارات) تتشجع وتبدا معانا... وبعد كا قراءه ادعي الله بالي في خاطرج...وسلامتكم واشوفكم ع خير...

----------


## محلوة بوظبي

حبااايبي و الله ...


الله يعطيكن العافيه و يقويكن ... و يرزق كل وحده اللي احسن من اللي فبالها .. و تتيسر اموركن ... و تتفرج همومكن في الدنيا و الاخره ..... يا الله يا حي يا قيوم .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام ..........



حبايبي و انا بعد قريتها من يومين و ما رديت اقراها مره ثانيه ... استغفر الله و اتوب اليه ...


ابى تشجيع منكن ... و ابى اعرف انسب و اسهل طريقه لقراءة السوره كامله ....؟؟

و دخييييييييلكن لا تنسوني من دعوااتكم بظهر الغيب .... ابى اتزوج من الرجل الصااالح اللي احسن من اللي اتمناااه عاجلا غير اجل ... و مهمووومه بهموم الدنيا والاخرة ....بس ما اقول الا الحمدلله على كل حااااال ......


و الله يرزقكن خيري الدنيا والاخرة ................

----------


## د.فطامي

http://www.quranflash.com/quranflash.html

هذا موقع للقرآن الكريم للي تحب تقرا من الكمبيوتر 

وفيه وايد اشياء حلوة مثل اي طبعة للمصحف تختارينها او تحددين الصفحات .. الخ

جوفوه ومابتندمون وانشالله تستفيدون منه 

ولاتنسوني من دعواتكم الطيبة :Smile:

----------


## شموخ عليا

> *مرحبا* 
> 
> *بنات انا الي اعرفه انه في الايام العاديه عادي تقرين القرآن حتى لو يت (بنت العم نحن نسميها جيه عشان مايفهمونا خوانا)الدوره بس تمسكين المصحف بشي مثلا كلينكس ولا قماش* 
> 
> *بس في رمضان مايوز عشان ننوي انا نختمه*


 
*أنا نفس الشيء*

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

اللهم بارك في خواااتي 

ورزقهن الزوج الصالح الذي يسعدهن يارب

اللهم فرج كربه كل مكروب 

وفرج هم كل مهموم

والله اسعدني التواجد بصفحتكِ اخيتي 

وباذن الله اني ببدا بقرائتهاا واسال الله انه يعينني ويوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاااه 

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله كل خير اختي 

أخيتك في الله

----------


## أم آمنة

انا امس بديت والحمدلله واااااااااااااااااايد مرتاحه

----------


## فتاة راك

بشارك ويااااااااااكم ان شاء الله من اليوووم

----------


## فديتني

انا معاكم 
ادعوووووووووووووووووووووولي

عسى الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم جميعا يارب

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله خلصت من قراااءة سورة البقره ^_^...


وربي يثبتناا ع طاعته ^^




سبحان الله*

----------


## zooz1

> *مرحبا zooz1 
> حبيت اقولج شي ومايكون ثجيل عليج
> اذا تبين تطردين ابليس قولي اعوذ بالله عشان يضعف ويبعد لا تلعنينه وبعدين يقوى يفرح فيج انه ضايقج هاي معلومه اتمنى تقبلينها والسموحه على القصور لا تنسينيه من الدعاء*


حبيبتي المنصورية
شكرا على مرورج الطيب.. واشكرج انج نبهتيني على شي ما كنت منتبهة عليه.. نصيحتج ابدا ما ضايقتني.. انا مش متعودة العن ابدا.. بس لعنت الشيطان لانه ملعون
احسن اني اتعوذ من الشيطان بدال ما العنه

مشكورة وجزاج الله كل خير

----------


## المستغفرة1000

جزاك الله خير

----------


## zooz1

تحيدون يوم حلمت في القطايف؟؟
تعرفون شو حصلت؟
نزلوا لي بعد كم يوم كم الراتب.. البونس مالي  :Smile:  يعني ياني رزق وخير..هذا من اول يوم قريت فيه السورة.. الحمدلله بدون اي مذلة عند اي حد .. اللهم لك الحمد

اليوم ال6
بعد ما قريت السورة..
حلمت اني في عزيمة..وشفت اطايب الطعام جدامي..وحطيت لي مشاوي وعيش وكلت وكنت حلوة وايد في الحلم (مع اني في الطبيعة عادية.. لاحلوة ولا خسفة.. الحمدلله اتشاهد) وكان شعري مفتوح ومتسشور وااايد حلو.. وكنت رشيقة وايد ودلوعة..(مع ان مايخصني في الدلع..لول)

ورحت حطيت لي سويت مثل كريم بروليه اعتقد..

قمت مستانسة ..الحمدلله مع ان الدورة بتيني يعني المفروض نفسيتي زفت.. بس سبحان الله نفسيتي حلوة.. 
رحت الدوام وكل شي مر على خير.. ايامي صارت تمر بهدوء وسكينة.. ما فيها مشاكل..
استويت انسانة هادية.. اتخذ قرارات سليمة..الكل مبسوط مني.. الكل يمدحني.. انام مرتاحة..يومي يمر وما احس بالملل.. صرت ارقد واحلم احلام حلوة.. الخير ينزل من كل صوب علي.. اللهم لك الحمد.. يارب هذا كله من فضلك علي..اللهم اعني على طاعتك

اليوم ال7
رحت الدوام واتيسرت علي اشياء وايدة.. وحلصت اشياء اباهن
وايد انشغلت.. وكنت تعبااااانة لاني خلصت وايد مشاوير..

رديت البيت وسويت بيتزا للعشا.. وكانت لذيييييذة بشهادة اهل البيت.. (طبقت طريقة واحد ماليزي شفته على قناة الجزيرة..على برنامج كانوا اييبونه في رمضان اسمه رمضان.. ومدينة
المهم الريال .. هو دكتور بس بعد الدوام يساعد حرمته في مطعمها.. قال معظم الناس يحبون اكلي ودايما يرجعون لمطعمنا.. قال انا دايما وانا اطبخ استغفر ربي واسبح وكبر.. عشان جي اكلي يطلع حلو.. قمت انا سويت نفس الطريقة.. وانا ساكتة وأعجن.. استغفر الله.. والحمد لله.. الله اكبر ونفس الشي لما سويت الحشوة) وطلعت الاكلة وااايد مضبوطة ولذيذة..جربوا الطريقة يابنات حق اهلكم.. وياعرايس حق المعرس ويا متزوجات حق بو الشباب.. ويا امهات حق شباب المستقبل لول

وبعد هالاكلة الحلوة... كنت خلاص منتهية.. منهكة.. تعبااااانة

واتكاسلت اني اقرى السورة.. واااايد اتكاسلت,, وقفت اكثر من مرة.. 

عصبت

كملت..

وقفت.. ليش احسها طويلة علي..
فيني رقاااااد.. اذا صكيت عيني برقد.. الرقاد ذابحني

قلت والله ما اوقف..بقوم اصلي عشان اتنشط.. صليت وانا اتثاوب.. 
رديت كملت السورة.. وكل شوي اعد كم صفحة باقية لي

وبما انه لا يوجد مستحيل عند زووز1... جان اكمل السورة للنهاية

الحمدلله اني ما ضعفت ولا خليت الشيطان يغلبني.. (صراحة فديتني لول)

بس ما حلمت باي شي يوم رقدت..

الحمدلله.. راضية.. ونفسيتي وايد هادية.. الدورة بعدها ما نزلت واتأخرت علي بس مش زعلانة.. طاح عندنا مطر ودعيت ودعيت والله يستجيب.. أحس ان في شي حلو بيستوي بس ما اعرف هو (جان زين لو يخطبي اللي في بالي..لووول..)

ودعواتكم لي يا بنات ان الله يثبتني على قراءة سورة البقر طول العمر

ملاحظة: اخواتي عالية.. ريم.. منيرة..سارة..ام سالم..أمل.. منال..نوال.. فاخرة..عليا.. سعيدةما نسيت ولا وحدة فيكن من الدعاء والله يفرج همكن ويسر اموركن ويبعد عيال الحرام عنكن ويحقق كل اللي في بالكم عاجلا غير اجل.. اللهم امين

اللي بعدها ما بدت.. نصيحة ابدي وحسي بشعوري.. تسد الراحة النفسية..يالله كم تسوى

----------


## عزي قرآني

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ماشاءالله عليكم استانس وانا اقرى مثل هالمواضيع 
الحمدلله الامه السلاميه بخير ونبينا فرحان فينا الحمدلله والشكر لله
وقلت بخبركم عن تجبرتي بسورة البقره
من اكثر عن سنتين بديت احفظ سورة البقره عن طريق وحده نتجمع عندها وتحفظنا يزاها الف خير
وكملت معاها الجزء الاول ونص الثاني فقط
وكملت حفظ باقي السورة مع معلمه ثانيه والحمدلله ياخواتي عشت هالسنتين براحه نفسيه الحمدلله مااذكر انه استوت لي مشكله خلاص هالسنتين والحمدلله كله بفضل رب العباد
وشي ثاني وانا كنت احفظ مع البنات سورة البقره ادعي ربي لان كل مجلس ذكر يقرا فيه كلام الله تحفه الملائكه من كل مكان والدعاء فيه مستجااااااااااااااااااااااب
مره دعيت رببي يااااااااارب ارزقني بالزوج الصالح,,, رجعت البيت والا اختي متصله تقولي عن اربيع ريلها يبا يخظبني يااااااااااااااالله يتني قشعريره انيي توني ادعي
بس للاسف ماكان في نصيب
وحاليا مازلت اقرى سورة البقره وكلي يقين بان الله بيزرقني بالي اتنماه 
وبغيت اقولكم معلومه بسيطه صح دعاء الاخ لاخيه المسلم عن ظهر غيب مستجااااااااااب
وشي ثاني وانتو بعد ادعوو لانفسكم بحرقه وبدمعه عسى ربي يستجيب دعائكم يارب
الفرق الي بين امة محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام والامم السابقه هييه انه في القران المنزل على نبيينا انه مافي حواجز بينا وبين رب العباد
يعني الصله موجوده الصلاه والدعاء (( واذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوه الداعي اذا دعان))
والامم السابقه كانو ياجلون لنبيهم انه يتسوط الهم عند رب العباد عشان يدعي الهم
شوفوو عظمه الاسلام وكيف ربنا اكرمنا بالنبي والقران
هممم
طولت عليكم اكييد
بس اخر معلومه ابا اقولها الكم
قبل لا اعرف او اقرى او احفظ سورة البقره كنت انسانه بعض الشي طايشه مستهتره
اما من حفظتها وبدون اي شي احس انه الله يهديني من عنده سبحان الله
وابتعد عن اي شي يغضب رب العالمين
يارب عفوك
سامحوني على الايطاله 
ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزي قرآني


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ماشاءالله عليكم استانس وانا اقرى مثل هالمواضيع 
الحمدلله الامه السلاميه بخير ونبينا فرحان فينا الحمدلله والشكر لله
وقلت بخبركم عن تجبرتي بسورة البقره
من اكثر عن سنتين بديت احفظ سورة البقره عن طريق وحده نتجمع عندها وتحفظنا يزاها الف خير
وكملت معاها الجزء الاول ونص الثاني فقط
وكملت حفظ باقي السورة مع معلمه ثانيه والحمدلله ياخواتي عشت هالسنتين براحه نفسيه الحمدلله مااذكر انه استوت لي مشكله خلاص هالسنتين والحمدلله كله بفضل رب العباد
وشي ثاني وانا كنت احفظ مع البنات سورة البقره ادعي ربي لان كل مجلس ذكر يقرا فيه كلام الله تحفه الملائكه من كل مكان والدعاء فيه مستجااااااااااااااااااااااب
مره دعيت رببي يااااااااارب ارزقني بالزوج الصالح,,, رجعت البيت والا اختي متصله تقولي عن اربيع ريلها يبا يخظبني يااااااااااااااالله يتني قشعريره انيي توني ادعي
بس للاسف ماكان في نصيب
وحاليا مازلت اقرى سورة البقره وكلي يقين بان الله بيزرقني بالي اتنماه 
وبغيت اقولكم معلومه بسيطه صح دعاء الاخ لاخيه المسلم عن ظهر غيب مستجااااااااااب
وشي ثاني وانتو بعد ادعوو لانفسكم بحرقه وبدمعه عسى ربي يستجيب دعائكم يارب
الفرق الي بين امة محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام والامم السابقه هييه انه في القران المنزل على نبيينا انه مافي حواجز بينا وبين رب العباد
يعني الصله موجوده الصلاه والدعاء (( واذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوه الداعي اذا دعان))
والامم السابقه كانو ياجلون لنبيهم انه يتسوط الهم عند رب العباد عشان يدعي الهم
شوفوو عظمه الاسلام وكيف ربنا اكرمنا بالنبي والقران
هممم
طولت عليكم اكييد
بس اخر معلومه ابا اقولها الكم
قبل لا اعرف او اقرى او احفظ سورة البقره كنت انسانه بعض الشي طايشه مستهتره
اما من حفظتها وبدون اي شي احس انه الله يهديني من عنده سبحان الله
وابتعد عن اي شي يغضب رب العالمين
يارب عفوك
سامحوني على الايطاله 
ويزاكم الله الف خير




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شااء الله عليييج حبوووبه ^_^

ربي يحفظج من كل شر ياااربي وان شاء الله اصير مثلج واحفظ سورة البقره يااااربي,,,

وان شاء الله ربي ما يخييب دعااء عبده والحمدالله ^_^.,,,,

اهم شي تكوون النيييه صاافييه ويزييد من العبااده عسب ربي قبل طاااعته .....

وان شاء الله ربنا يحقق لناا كل الي نتمنااه يااارب 


بحفظ الله حبووبه




*

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة وربي يوفقنا ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## sarona000

> حبااايبي و الله ...
> 
> 
> الله يعطيكن العافيه و يقويكن ... و يرزق كل وحده اللي احسن من اللي فبالها .. و تتيسر اموركن ... و تتفرج همومكن في الدنيا و الاخره ..... يا الله يا حي يا قيوم .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام ..........
> 
> 
> 
> حبايبي و انا بعد قريتها من يومين و ما رديت اقراها مره ثانيه ... استغفر الله و اتوب اليه ...
> 
> ...


شوفي اختي انا عندي مشكله ومن يوم سمعت عن سورة البقرةتشجعععت اني اقراها وكامله من غير ما أجزأها فالبداية كنت أجزأها يعني اقرا الجزء الأول الظهر والثاني العصر والثالث المغرب
وعقب قمت اسمع أكثر وأكثر ن أفضالهاوعظمتها وخصوصا لما تقرينها في يلسه وحده وكل يوم
وعاد قمت أقراها مب بس مره وحده فاليوم مرتيين
فالقيام اقراها كامله وأخلصها وأقراها بعد عقب صلاة العصر....
والله صدق اللي تبا شي من رب العالمين ما يغلبها شي وتسوي كل شي في سبيل ارضاء رب العالمني
وفي سبيل ان ربها يعطيها اللي تباه ويفرج همها...
اذا تبين ربج يعطيج اللي تبينه سوي اللي ربج يباه..
وان شاء الله بتتيسر أمورج وبتحسين برااااااااااااحه فظيعة شرات الراحه اللي حسيتها
صدقيني والله اني ما ابااااااااااااالغ من بديت اداوم على سورة البقرة كل يوم والله ان طلعت من الهم
والحزن اللي انا فيه الى راااااااااااااااحه نفسية واطمئنان وايمان قوي بالله تعالى ..
والله جربي لني انا ماجربت وصددددددددقت حسيت في بركة هالسورة وانها تهدي النفس وتطمئنها..
الله إيسر لج يارب وان شاء الله تكون عندج اراده وعزيمة وربي يفرج همج يارب....
ادعيلي ان الله يجمعني مع زوجي ويجعله من نصيبي وعاجلا غير آجل ويجعله الزوج الصالح واللي بيسعدني ويسخره لي ياااااااااااااااااارب..اللهم آميييييين
والسموحة طولت عليج .....

----------


## هـنـد

ان شاء الله ببدا وياكم

واختي الزوز شجعتيني وايد ,,,, الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

ولا تنسيني من الدعاء 

^_^

----------


## zooz1

> ان شاء الله ببدا وياكم
> 
> واختي الزوز شجعتيني وايد ,,,, الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> 
> ولا تنسيني من الدعاء 
> 
> ^_^


حبيبتي..
الحمدلله انج قررتي.. ويمكن هذا احسن قرار اتخذتيه.. الحين بتحسين بنفس شعوري.. الراحة النفسية.. الهدوء والسكينة.. تيسير الامور ووايد اشياء حلوة.. حتى الباركينج بتحصليه على طول..لول

الخير بينزل عليج ان شاءالله من كل صوب
اذا بديتي.. لا توقفين.. حتى لو الشيطان كسلج

----------


## اجتبية

السلام عليكم
الله يثبتج على متابعة سورة البقرة
الصراحة قريت سورة البقرة لمدة شهر والله يا بناااااااااااات المشاكل ما أعرفها وأحس إني مرتااااحه واااايد ، وصارت لي أمور طيبة "الحمد لله من فضل رب العالمين"
مع العلم أن كنت غارقة في بحر من المشاكل والهموم، وبعد قراءة سورة البقرة
لاااااااااا هم لااااااااااااامشااااكل....
بس
بعد شهر من قرائتها ........وقفت..
انهالت عليه المشاكل من كل صوب .... 
وناويه إن شاء الله إني أقراها مرة ثانية بس الدورة يتني ما سوت خييير فيييه.
وأرجووووووووووو من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقني في قراءة سورة البقرة دائما ..
ودعواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكن

----------


## دلوعةبابا

هلااااااااااااااااااااا أخوااااتي
مشكوووووووووووورة ع طرح الموضوووووووع إختي zooz1
أنا تشجعت من قريت الموضوع
وإن شاء الله ببدأ اليوم أقرا سورة البقرة...
ودعواتكن لي اخواااااتي..
والله يساعدكن أجمعين..

----------


## أحب الزين

مشكورة أختي زوزو على هالموضوع الطيب وعلى التذكير وفي ميزان حسناتج وانا الحمدلله مواضبه على سورة البقرة من فترة وإن شاء الله وبإذن الله يحقق الي في بالي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح ويرزقج ويرزق كل خواتي ولا تنسيني من دعائج لاني مخطوبة بس أمور الريل المالية تعبانة شوي وكل مره يتأجل الموضوع إدعيلي الله يسر أمر زواجي والله يرزقني الخير والجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

هيه الحمدالله انا دوم اقري سوره البقره وجزء م القران ابااحفظ القران هذا حلم حيااااتي ومشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيج

----------


## نبض الاحساس

الله ايثبتكم ويحفظكم وايبارك فيكم وايحقق كل احلامكم ياحي ياقيوم لاتنسونه من دعاؤكم*_^

----------


## Wolves_grl

*انا بريح عيوني اشوييه,,

وعقب ان شاء الله نص ساعه,,

ببدا في قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله انا خلصت من قبل اشوي سورة البقره ^_^


ربي يتقبل منا الطاعه ياربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## محلوة بوظبي

*الحمــدلله خلصت قراءة ...
و احس اني ارتحت و لله الحمد ...


الله يثبتنا ياااااااارب ........*

----------


## فطمطم

ماشاءالله عليكم

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمد الله .. الله يثبتنا ع هالشي ء و يااارب يتحقق كل اللي نباه و يكون خير لنا ..

----------


## cute uae

> هلا أختي مشكورة عالموضوع وانا بعد كنت منزله موضوع بتشوغينه موجود عن سورة البقرة وقيام الليل وتفاعلات البنات ...
> 
> انا الحمدلله صار لي تقريبا اسبوعين مداومة على سورة البقرة وكل يوم وأقراها مرتين في اليوم الحمدلله وفي يلسة وحدة يعني ما أجزأها لأن مره وحده تكون أحسن ومفعولها أقوى...
> لني اعاني وظروفي صعبه احتمال انفصل عن زوجي واحنا مالجين بس وانا وايد احبه ومتعلقه فيه بس الظروف ضدي وانا الحين قلت بدام ع سورة البقرة صح ان خلاص وصل الموضوع للطلاق بس ماحس بالضيج اللي كنت متوقعتنه والمأساه اللي كنت افكر فيها سبحان الله مع اني اقول اني لو انفصلت عن ريلي بموت مابا اعيش مابا حد غيره بس سبحان الله صح اني كارهة هالشي بس داخلي مرتاحه وكل هذا بفضل سورة البقرة والله الواحد لو ما يحصل اللي يباه بس عالأقل ترتاح نفسه وما يعيش بهم وغم...
> سورة البقره عظييييييمة وفيها بركه واللي ما يقراها بيتحسف عالأيام اللي ضيعها وما قرا فيها هالسورة....
> وأهم شي ان الوحدة تكون متقينه بقدرة رب العالمين وتحسن الظن بربها هذا أهم شي....
> 
> اسمحيلي اختي طولت عليج بس كنت ابا انقل لج شعوري عقب ما داومت عالبقره وان شاء الل بستمر عليها..
> ادعووووولي ان الله يجمعني مع زوجي ونكون من نصيب بعض ويسخره لي يارب العالمين عاجل غير آجل لن الموضوع وصل للطلاق....


الله يصلح بينكم يا رب .. و يبعد عنكم الحساد

----------


## cute uae

الحمدلله اقرأ سورة البقره كل يوم و بادية من شهر 10 .... الله يثبتنا يا رب

مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## cute uae

> هلا حبيبتي زوزو انا بديت اقراها من اسبوعين بس اول شي يتني كوابيس في رقادي وكنت دايما احلم 
> ان انا وخواتي نركض ونمر علي ثيران سودة وقطاوة وكلاب ونحن نركض وخايفين وعقب نوصل 
> لمكان مسدود يعني ما نقدر نظهر منه.... بس ما تراجعت واستمريت عليها والحمدلله احس اني اقراها بسهولة وكنت كل يوم وانا مشغولة احطي mb3 في اذوني واستمريت حوالي فترة بس كنت احطيه الصبح وبليل اقرا السورة من المصحف وفي يوم من الأيام شغلت mb3 قبل ما ارقد ، ورقدت ونسيته في اذوني وطبعا كان يشتغل ، وبقولكن يا بنات شو حلمت و الله العظيم وربي شاهد علي حلمت سحر وشياطين 
> يقولولي لا تقري سورة البقرة ولا تحطي في mb3 في اذونج والله نشيت من رقادي زايغة 
> وقلت بعاند وبقراهـــــا
> 
> 
> وانشالله الله يوفج كل البنات يارب ويحقق لكل وحدة لي تتمناه...
> آآمييييييييين يا رب


مصدقتنج حبيبتي ... لأني انا بعد أقرا البقرة كل يوم الحمدلله و يوم ارقد اشغل الرقية و سورة البقرة على اللاب توب ... و حلمت بحرمة تضربني على ظهري و تقولي وقفي قراية تبين تطردينا من بيتنا!!! (على فكرة ما قلت كل تفاصيل الحلم)

و الله على ما اقول شهيد

----------


## jameela200

> مصدقتنج حبيبتي ... لأني انا بعد أقرا البقرة كل يوم الحمدلله و يوم ارقد اشغل الرقية و سورة البقرة على اللاب توب ... و حلمت بحرمة تضربني على ظهري و تقولي وقفي قراية تبين تطردينا من بيتنا!!! (على فكرة ما قلت كل تفاصيل الحلم)
> 
> و الله على ما اقول شهيد



أمييييه...قولي لنا بالتفاصيل الله يخليج

----------


## بدروه

امممممم 

انزين عندي سؤال

انتوا تقرون سورة البقره كامله ف يوم واحد ولا على اياام ..؟؟

وتردون تعيدونها عقب ما تخلصونها باليوم الثاني .؟

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدروه


امممممم 

انزين عندي سؤال

انتوا تقرون سورة البقره كامله ف يوم واحد ولا على اياام ..؟؟

وتردون تعيدونها عقب ما تخلصونها باليوم الثاني .؟




حبيبتي اقريها بيوم واحد يعني يلسه وحده او انج تجزئينها من صبح لين العشاء وبس,,

وطبعا كل يوم ع هاي الحاله يعني لا توفقييين باي يوم,,,


وربي يوفقج الغاليه ^_^



*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت قراء سورة البقره,,,

وان شاء الله ربي يوفق كل بنت وتحصل الي تتمناه ياربي ^_^




استغفر الله*

----------


## أم رواضي؟

الله ييسر كل امورج

ويسهل امورنا ان شاء الله

ويسهل امور كل المسلمين يااااااااااااااااارب

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## حور المجروحة

أنا مريضة فيني حمـــى و أحس بصداااع فظيع .. بس قريت شي من سورة البقرة  :Frown:

----------


## Wolves_grl

*^

^

^

^


ما تشوفي شر حبوووبه وحاولي انج تكملينها وربي يشفييج ^^




سبحان الله*

----------


## رومايل

أنا ربيعتي كانت بتطلق والاوراق وصلت المحكمة ونصحتها بالدعاااااء وسورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله قبل كم يوم بشرتني إنها ردت لريلها،،،والكل مب مصدق لأنهم مبتعدين عن بعض وكل واحد عايش بيت أهله،،،تقول لي الكل ينصحني بالطلاق الا انت نصحتيني بالاستمرار معه وعدم الطلاق والدعاااء وقراءة سورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله ربي العالمين

----------


## !!!!!!!!!!!!!

مممم بنات انا بديت وياكن من ثلاث ايام وانا اقراها ,,, احس امري غريب اول يومين قريت فيهن سورة البقره كل ما ابدا اقراها اتم متعايزه وكله ابا ارقد واتعب ويصك عندي التنفس ويوم اخلص منها تضربني ضيجه فضيعه !!! واتم مستغربه ليش الكل يقول يرتااح نفسيا الا انا!!! ولا احلم احلام ولا شي! لين ثالث يوم بديت اقرا ونفس الشي حسيت بالرقاد بس كملت مثل كل مره ما خليت الشيطان يلعب عليه وعقبها حسيييييت برااااحه وحلمت حلم وفي الحلم حلمت الاشخاص اللي انا شاكه انهم مسويلي سحر!! انا مب همي الزواج همي الله يوفقني فحياتي لانه كل شي مسكر فويهي نحسه لاخر درجه ,, وان شاءالله بكمل وياكن قرايتها لين اخر شي .. بنات ادعوووولي الله يوفقني ويهديني ويفتحلي ابوابه من كل جهه ومشكورات

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله رب العالمين مستمرة في القرااءة

----------


## ظبيانية خطيرة

> هلا الغالية 
> 
> انا ابغي ابدا وياج بس ابا حد يشجعني 
> 
> ما اعرف كيف اقسم القراءة في اليوم 
> 
> ياليت تساعديني


انا بعد ياليت تساعديني

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !!!!!!!!!!!!!


مممم بنات انا بديت وياكن من ثلاث ايام وانا اقراها ,,, احس امري غريب اول يومين قريت فيهن سورة البقره كل ما ابدا اقراها اتم متعايزه وكله ابا ارقد واتعب ويصك عندي التنفس ويوم اخلص منها تضربني ضيجه فضيعه !!! واتم مستغربه ليش الكل يقول يرتااح نفسيا الا انا!!! ولا احلم احلام ولا شي! لين ثالث يوم بديت اقرا ونفس الشي حسيت بالرقاد بس كملت مثل كل مره ما خليت الشيطان يلعب عليه وعقبها حسيييييت برااااحه وحلمت حلم وفي الحلم حلمت الاشخاص اللي انا شاكه انهم مسويلي سحر!! انا مب همي الزواج همي الله يوفقني فحياتي لانه كل شي مسكر فويهي نحسه لاخر درجه ,, وان شاءالله بكمل وياكن قرايتها لين اخر شي .. بنات ادعوووولي الله يوفقني ويهديني ويفتحلي ابوابه من كل جهه ومشكورات




حبيبتي لازم ما تخليين شيطاان يلعب علييج...

قوامي صدقيني عقب بسهوله راح تقرئينها واذا ما قريتها بتحسين بشي غريب....

اهم شي خلي ايمانج قهوي وبعدي عنج الشيطان بذكر الله وان شاء الله ربي ينويلج الي في بالج وتتيسر امورج ياربي ^_^

وتعيشيين مرتاحه يارب



*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيانية خطيرة


انا بعد ياليت تساعديني


هلا حبيبتي

شوفي بقولج طريقه واييد سهله وما راح تحسين بتعب اذا ما تقدرين تقرئينها كامله مرهع وحده..


الصبح اقرئي نص جزء الاول

والظهر: نص الجز الاول كمليه يعني جي قريتي جزء واحد...

ع العصر: اقرئي الجزء الثاني لين النص...

والمغرب: كملي ع الجز الثاني بهاي الجاله ختمتيي جزئيين وباجي لج جزء واح

و العشى: اقري باجي الجز وبتكوني خلصتي سورة البقره كلها ^_^


وان شاء الله ربي يتقبل طاعته جبووبه ^^د




*

----------


## cute uae

> أمييييه...قولي لنا بالتفاصيل الله يخليج


مب زين اذكر التفاصيل .. بس كان الحلم صراع بيني و بين هالحرمة و كنت اقرا آية الكرسي و آخر شي فتحت باب الصالة عشان اطردها و كنت اقول هالأية (فالله خير حافظ و هو أرحم الراحمين) و بس بعدين قمت من النوم عرقاانه

----------


## شـــواخي

فعلا سورة البقره سررررررر 

انا الدوره كانت مش منتظمه واتم فيني 12 يوم ومن بديت اواظب على القرآه انتظمت والحمدلله

ثانيا كنت اعاني من مشكلة حب الشباب والحمدلله اختفى تماااااااااااااااااما والله الشاهد على كلامي

ثالثا تيسرت امور في حياتي ومنها الزواج والحمدلله 

وهذا كله من بديت في قرآة سوووورة البقره ونتائجها بانت خلال اسبوعين والله الشاهد

----------


## تقونه

مشكووره اختي ع الموضوع وجزاج الله الف خير ..
وان شاء الله ببدي ويااكم.

----------


## فتوش

> هلا الغالية 
> 
> انا ابغي ابدا وياج بس ابا حد يشجعني 
> 
> ما اعرف كيف اقسم القراءة في اليوم 
> 
> ياليت تساعديني

----------


## sarona000

> الله يصلح بينكم يا رب .. و يبعد عنكم الحساد


آمييييييييين يارب....
تسلمين فديتج ومشكورة واااااايد.....

----------


## sarona000

> أنا ربيعتي كانت بتطلق والاوراق وصلت المحكمة ونصحتها بالدعاااااء وسورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله قبل كم يوم بشرتني إنها ردت لريلها،،،والكل مب مصدق لأنهم مبتعدين عن بعض وكل واحد عايش بيت أهله،،،تقول لي الكل ينصحني بالطلاق الا انت نصحتيني بالاستمرار معه وعدم الطلاق والدعاااء وقراءة سورة البقرة،،،الحمد لله ربي العالمين


أنا شراتها وصلت سالفتي للطلاق والمحكمه بس انا يالسة اقرا سورة البقرة وأدعي ...
شو دعت خبرييييييني ابا اسوي شراتها قبل ما يفوت الأوان....
ردي عليي بسرعة فديييييتج....
وسوري عالإزعاج

----------


## sarona000

> امممممم 
> 
> انزين عندي سؤال
> 
> انتوا تقرون سورة البقره كامله ف يوم واحد ولا على اياام ..؟؟
> 
> وتردون تعيدونها عقب ما تخلصونها باليوم الثاني .؟


فديتج نحن نقرا كل يوم من دون ما نفوت يوم حتى لو عندج الدورة اقريها من النت أو من التفسير....
كل يوم وحاولي انج تخلصينها فيلسة وحده احسن....


ادعولي ان الله يجمعني مع زوجي ويهديه ويصلحه ويسخره لي عاجلا غير آجل ويجعله من نصيبي ياااااااااارب العالمييين...

----------


## هنايف

تتدرين والله من فتره كنت اقراها وقطعت شوي لانه استوت لي ظروووف عشان جي شوي اهملتها بس رديت الحين من يومين اقراها والله العظيم اني غديت احلم كوابيس فضيعه اول مره حلمت انه جني قاعد يختصبني وانا قعد اقرى سورة الكرسي اقراها وقف شوي وخلاف رد يختصبني وفجأه وقف وتميت اقرى لين ما نشيت من ارقادي بس والله واعيه وهب خايفه من شي الحمدلله تعوذت من ابليس ورديت ارقد مره ثانيه والمره الثانيه قريتها ورقد بعد حلمت انه حد من اهلي يرقض وراي يبا يجتلني وفجأه وقفت حرمت ابوي قالت لي لا تخافين ما بيسويلج شي لانه على يمينج بيت الله يعني الكعبه هيه اللي وقفته بس قالت لي لا تصدين يمين عشان ما تشوفين البيت  :Frown:  وبنفس الوقت اشوف قطعه خام معقوقه داخل ف غرفتي حذال باب الغرفه وكلها دم وانا خايفه وخلاف رحت الصاله عند اهليه اطالع وياهم تلفزيون والتلفزيون هب مشتغل واشوف ف شاشه التلفزيون وهومبند اشوف حرمه غريبه من بينه قاعده لانه شاشت التلفزيون تعكس اللي قاعد ف الصاله لانه التلفزيون مسكرينه واصد ماشوف حد من بينه غريب وقلت لاهلي والله ف حد غريب من بينه وهم بعد شافوها بس ما نشوف جدامنه بس على شاشه التلفزيون بس هالايام اتيني هالكوابيس من بعد ما قريت البقره بس ان شاء الله بكون مستمره ومافيه شي راح يوقفني وادعولي انه الله يوفقني في حياتي

----------


## looloo

هلا حبوبات الصراحة الموضوع واااااااااايد حلو واجركم عند الله عظيم
الصراحة انا واااااااايد عندي مشاكل مع ريلي وصل الموضوع اني صرت اكرهه وحتى هو احسه مايحبني والمشاكل كل يوم تزيد الله يخليكم ادعو لي بان الله يسخره لي وخاصة اني ماابي اطلق عشان عندي بنت منه

انشاء الله ببدا بقراءة سور ة البقرة بعد ماتخلص الدورة
بس حبيت اني اسال : عادي لو اني قسمت قراءتها يعني بعد كل صلاة اقرا شوي ؟ ولا احسن لو اصلي صلاة الليل واقرءها كاملة؟

ويجراكم الله خير

----------


## بنوتة عيمان

مرحبااا خواتي

حبيت اشارك وياكم 

انا من القترهـ كنت اقرأ سورة البقرة بس يتني الدورهـ وانقطعت عنها و بعد دورهـ مرضت 
و رقدت ف المستشفى و بعدني ف المستشفى بس يوم ببدأ بقراهـ وان شاء الله استمر عليهـ 

ادعولي يا بنات انه وزني يزيد و ارجع البلاد

----------


## بنوتة عيمان

بنات بغيت اخبركم انا ما اقدر كل يوم ادش النت بس ان شاء الله كل الاسبوع او اقل بكتب شو صار وياي

دعوااااااااااتكم لي بالشفاء و وزني يزيد

----------


## sarona000

> هلا حبوبات الصراحة الموضوع واااااااااايد حلو واجركم عند الله عظيم
> الصراحة انا واااااااايد عندي مشاكل مع ريلي وصل الموضوع اني صرت اكرهه وحتى هو احسه مايحبني والمشاكل كل يوم تزيد الله يخليكم ادعو لي بان الله يسخره لي وخاصة اني ماابي اطلق عشان عندي بنت منه
> 
> انشاء الله ببدا بقراءة سور ة البقرة بعد ماتخلص الدورة
> بس حبيت اني اسال : عادي لو اني قسمت قراءتها يعني بعد كل صلاة اقرا شوي ؟ ولا احسن لو اصلي صلاة الليل واقرءها كاملة؟
> 
> ويجراكم الله خير


الله يصلح أمورج مع زوجج يااااااااارب ويسخره لج وادعيلي انا بعد لني شراتج انا بعيده عن ريلي
ووصلت السالفة للطلاق والمحكمه وانا مابا اطلق... ادعيلي وياج فديتج لا تنسيني
واقريها كاامله وفي يلسة وحده احسن لن مفعولها يكون أقوى
ولو تقومين فيها الليل كامله خير وبركه....

والسموحه

----------


## zyna

الحمدالله مستمرة فالقراية وتصدقون البارحة ياني صداع فظيع من السهر ...وكنت حاسة اني ما بقدر أقرا السورة بس قلت لازم أقراها وأول ما بديت فالقراية كان راسي يعورني وايد بس قاومت وكملت القراية وفي نص قرايتي راح الصداع نهائيا ...فعلا سبحان الله

----------


## محبوبة الجميع

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه
وفوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## cute uae

> تتدرين والله من فتره كنت اقراها وقطعت شوي لانه استوت لي ظروووف عشان جي شوي اهملتها بس رديت الحين من يومين اقراها والله العظيم اني غديت احلم كوابيس فضيعه اول مره حلمت انه جني قاعد يختصبني وانا قعد اقرى سورة الكرسي اقراها وقف شوي وخلاف رد يختصبني وفجأه وقف وتميت اقرى لين ما نشيت من ارقادي بس والله واعيه وهب خايفه من شي الحمدلله تعوذت من ابليس ورديت ارقد مره ثانيه والمره الثانيه قريتها ورقد بعد حلمت انه حد من اهلي يرقض وراي يبا يجتلني وفجأه وقفت حرمت ابوي قالت لي لا تخافين ما بيسويلج شي لانه على يمينج بيت الله يعني الكعبه هيه اللي وقفته بس قالت لي لا تصدين يمين عشان ما تشوفين البيت  وبنفس الوقت اشوف قطعه خام معقوقه داخل ف غرفتي حذال باب الغرفه وكلها دم وانا خايفه وخلاف رحت الصاله عند اهليه اطالع وياهم تلفزيون والتلفزيون هب مشتغل واشوف ف شاشه التلفزيون وهومبند اشوف حرمه غريبه من بينه قاعده لانه شاشت التلفزيون تعكس اللي قاعد ف الصاله لانه التلفزيون مسكرينه واصد ماشوف حد من بينه غريب وقلت لاهلي والله ف حد غريب من بينه وهم بعد شافوها بس ما نشوف جدامنه بس على شاشه التلفزيون بس هالايام اتيني هالكوابيس من بعد ما قريت البقره بس ان شاء الله بكون مستمره ومافيه شي راح يوقفني وادعولي انه الله يوفقني في حياتي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. استمري فديتج و لا تخافين رب العالمين وياج .. انا كنت احلم مثل الأحلام المزعجة بس بعد فترة بسيطة من قراية سورة البقرة ارتحت وايد

الله يثبتج و يبعد عنج الحساد يا رب

----------


## شموخ عليا

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## زهرة السوسن

يزاكم الله الف خير ... والله يوفقكم ويسر اموركم ... احسن شي سوتوووه .... انا تجربتي مع سورة البقرة من فترة طويلة يعني من كم سنة والين الحين يوم احسن في ضيقة اقرها ع طوووول ... انا اول ما بديت قريتها 4 شهور ولله الحمد ساعات اكون تعبانه ما اكملها بس المهم اني لو اقرا منها شوووي 
والحمدلله اكتشفت بعدها ان فيني عين ومس وسحر وهذا من الاحلام الا قمت اشوفها والبلا الا طلع فيه والالم الا في الجسم طول اليوم والصداع والحمدلله قرا عليه شيخ وانا الحين بخير ونعم من فضل ربي وبعد الرقية بكم شهر انخطبت وعرست ولله الحمد 
استمراً والله يوفقكم

----------


## ba6o6a

> شكرا على مرورج الطيب
> طرشي لي اسمج عشان ادعي لج.. فدعوة الاخ لاخيه عن ظهر الغيب مستجابة باذن الله
> اتريا اشوف يومياتج معانا


انا كمان ادعي لي بالستر الذرية الصالحة والتوفيق في دراستي وعملي 

الله يرزقك ويرزقنا الهداية دنيا واخرة يا رب

----------


## ميروووه

ناس قراب مني وايد وصلت بين الريال وحرمته الموضوع للطلاق وما كان الموضوع عادي يعني موضوع كبير وطلعت الحرمه من بيت ريلها ومحاكم ومخافر وخلاص الريال استحاله ايخليها عنده لين فجاه قالو بيردها .. انصعقنا وفعلا" ردها قالت لحميتها كنت اقرا سورة البقره من ظهرت من بيتكم لين اليوم اللي يى فيه اخوج وردني ..والله لو دخلت ف تفاصيل ما بتصدقن انه شي ريال ايرد حرمته ف مثل هالحاله .. وشوفو سورة البقره شو سوت ....سبحانك يارب .. 


ميروووه

----------


## nora222

الله يوفقج

----------


## حور المجروحة

سبحان الله  :Smile: 
الله يوفق الجميع و يرزق كل البنات بالأزواج الصالحين و يعطي كل محرومة الذرية الصالحة  :Smile:  اللهم آمين و يغفر ذنوبنا و يسترنا فوق الأرض و تحت الأرض و يوم الحساب ..

----------


## شموخ عليا

> سبحان الله 
> الله يوفق الجميع و يرزق كل البنات بالأزواج الصالحين و يعطي كل محرومة الذرية الصالحة  اللهم آمين و يغفر ذنوبنا و يسترنا فوق الأرض و تحت الأرض و يوم الحساب ..


*اللهم آآآآمين*

----------


## أم آمنة

للرفع

----------


## بنت الظيت

الله يثبتنا على طاااعه طوول العمر ان شاء الله 

وان شاء الله راح ابتدي بقرائتها من اليووم ^ــ^

وخبركم بيوميااتي باذن الله

----------


## رومايل

حبيبتي سارونة رديت عليج،،،بالتوفيق

----------


## هـنـد

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## Wolves_grl

_الحمدالله خلصت من قرايت سورة البقره,,

وربي يجلعها في ميزان حسناتنا ياربي




استغفر الله_

----------


## أحب الزين

اللهم حقق الي في بالي ويسر أمري وإرزقني الزوج الصالح وجميع خواتي إن شاء الله والله يحقق الي في بال كل وحده آآمييييييين 
والله يجمعنا دوم لرضى الرحمن

----------


## sarona000

> حبيبتي سارونة رديت عليج،،،بالتوفيق


فديتج ما وصلني شي
طرشتي رساله خاصة؟؟؟
ما وصلني شي فديتج
اتريا ردج
وسمحيلي فديتج

----------


## رومايل

حبيبتي سارونة طرشت لج ،،،طمنيني إذا وصلج،،،

----------


## sarona000

> حبيبتي سارونة طرشت لج ،،،طمنيني إذا وصلج،،،


وصل فديييتج
ومشكورة ويزاج الله خير حبيبتي...

----------


## Bent RAK

*سورة البقرة* *
سحر × سحر 

و عن تجربة ، كنت اسمعها دووووووووووووم تقريبا لمدة شهرين ، و عقب بشروني بحملي .. 

اللهم لك الحمد و المنه .. 

و انصحكــن خواتي بسورة البقرة ، إذا ما تقدرين تقرينها ، ممكن تسمعينها .. 

عادي .. ترى أهم شي نيتــج .. 

و ربي يرزقكــم بزوج صالح ، يستر عليكم .. 

و دعواتـــكم لي الله ييسر أموري .. و يهدي زوجي .. و يحفظ لي ولدي فديته والله*

----------


## بنت العين م

هلا اختي 1zooz
مشكورة اختي على تشجيعج لنا
صدق والله يبالنا حد يشجعنا 
قريت موضوعج وموضوع q8yaa 3asal تنصحونا على قراءة سورة البقرة
انا بعد ماقريت موضوعكم امس قررت اليوم لازم اقراها
الحمدلله اليوم بعد صلاة المغرب قريتها لين اذن العشا
ماخذت بس ساعة وووووالللللللله اني فرحااااااانة حييييييييل مامصدقة اني قريتها وخلصتها
بصراحة اول مرة اسويها
انشاء الله دااااااايم بتم اقراااااااها

اختي 1zooz
ماوصيج ادعيلي الله يرزقني بالريل الصالح ويرزقج ويرزق كل البنات ااااااامين ياربي

----------


## شموخ عليا

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله قريتها أمس بعد صلاة العشا كامله بدون ما اجزئها  :Smile:  
يزاكن الله خير

----------


## حور المجروحة

شموخ عليا 
ربي يفرج همج و يقضي حاجتج عاجلا غيرآجل .. آآآمين و ربي يسعدج

----------


## ندى العلي

يزاج الله خير يارب صدق انتي ربج يحبج عسب اتكون نصوحه لنا وربي يوفقج ف حياتج ....ورمستج اثرت واكيد بنطبقه عما قريب يارب

----------


## شمامي@دبي

*انا البارحه كملت اسبوع من قرايتي لسورة البقرة وكنت دوم ادعي ان الله يوفقني في شغلي ..

البارحه يتنا زيادة حلووووه 
واليوم يتني ترقية كنت اترياها من سنه والحمدلله

والحينه تحمست اكثر للقراية والله يثبتني ان شاء الله على الصلاة وقراءة القرآن ..*

----------


## نبض الاحساس

الله ايوفقكم وايحقق كل مبتغاكم 
ويحفظكم ويحفظنا من شر الانس والجن ياحي ياقيوم

----------


## الزيدية

قررت الانضمام لكم خواتي.. انا بصراحه دوم ابدى بس اوقف لأسباب كثيرة!!!
هالمرة ان شاء الله مابوقف.. 40 يوم كاملااااااااااات.. دعواتج زووووووز

----------


## Methayel

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا دايما ابتدي و بعد كم يوم انشغل ما اواصل في الايمال الله يعينا ان شاء الله 


لا له إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالميـن،،اللهم إني أنا المضطر وأنت المجيب
أستغفـر الله الذي لا إله إلا هـو الحي القيـوم وأتـوب إليه
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال

----------


## هيا1

فديتكن خواااتي حتى أنا ببدى معاكن .. شجعتوني .. الله إيسر أموري بعد وينولني اللي في بالي يا رب

----------


## Wolves_grl

*ربي يحفظكم,,,,

وينوويلكم الي في بالكم ياربي ^_^



الحمدالله اليوم خلصت من قرايت سورة البقره,,,


وربي يهل عليناا الدرب يااربي ويثبتنا ع الطااعه ياااربي ^_^




الحمدالله*

----------


## &:) ام حمد :)&

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله اليوم ببتدي ويااكم والله يوفق الجميع ويثبتنا على الايمان والطاااعه يا رب

لا له إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالميـن،،اللهم إني أنا المضطر وأنت المجيب
أستغفـر الله الذي لا إله إلا هـو الحي القيـوم وأتـوب إليه
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك الله لا اله الا انت الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ان تثبتني على موااصلت قراة سورة البقره يوميا ياذنك يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## samah200

عزيزتي ابتديت قبل يومين واليوم هو اليوم الثالث الله يساعدنا أول شي ضيق شديد بعدين يجيني خاطر اختمي القرآن أحسن وبلاها البقرة وأكملت رغم الكوابيس والحمد لله بحمد الله اليوم الصبح جاني تلفون يقولون بصحيفة اليوم يبغون مصممة وبسرعة سرت بعثت السيرة الذاتية لاني أبغى أغير لمكان أقرب حيث إني أتحرك بعد صلاة الفجر أو أصلي الفجر بالدوام وأرد صلاة العصر رغم إني مرتااااحة جدا في هذا المكان البعيد دعواتكن حيباتي بتيسير الوظيفة المناسبة بدون إختلاط.
وإن شاء الله بداوم عليها وربي يسير لكم إكمال الأربعين يوم...آمين

----------


## ام سعيد20

الحمدلله رب العالمين والله يوفقج

----------


## $ياسيه$

فديييييييييييييييييييييييييييت الي ماتنسانا من دعاها  :Smile:  زوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز

الأمور كلها طييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبه بعد قراية سورة البقرة الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

معاج على الدرب و الله يثبتنا و يرزق كل وحده الي في بالها  :Smile: 

قولوا معايه ..................
سبحان الله و بحمده .. عدد خلقه .. و رضا نفسه .. و زنة عرشه .. و مداد كلماته

----------


## خفايا الروح*

الله يوفقج ياااااارب


وانا الحمدالله اقرا سوره البقره

والله مرتاحه

ادعولي الله يرزق لي زوجا صالحا


انا متواصله

----------


## محلوة بوظبي

انا صارلي 3 ايام و انا اقراها ...


الله يااااارب يتقبل مني و منكم ... و يثبتني و يثبتكم على الطاعات ............ و يرزقنا بأحسن مما نرجوه و نتمناه في الدنيا والاخرة ....



حبيباتي ما نسيتكم من دعواتي ... كلكم بشكل عااام و خااصه اختي سااارووونه وزوووز و اللي وصاني ادعليه بشكل خاااص ........ 


ادعولي ان الله يستجيب دعااائي 



ارجوووووووكم لا تنسوني و البنات من دعوااااااااااتكم الصاااادقه .......... بليييييييز




الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه و عظيم سلطانه ...

----------


## عين التسنيم

ربي يكرمك ، و مثل ما نقول في مصر : " وضاضح أن فيك شئ لله " . و أنا أؤكد لك أنه بإذن الله تعالى لا تمضي الأربعين يوم إلا و يتقدم لك الزوج الصالح بإذن الله تعالى . وفقنا الله و إياك لما فيه الخير .

 :Ast Green: 
 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## فتوش

http://www.quranflash.com/#


بنات هالقران الالكتروني ع النت ... 

حبيت افييدكم .. 
و دعواتكم  :Smile:

----------


## sarona000

> انا صارلي 3 ايام و انا اقراها ...
> 
> 
> الله يااااارب يتقبل مني و منكم ... و يثبتني و يثبتكم على الطاعات ............ و يرزقنا بأحسن مما نرجوه و نتمناه في الدنيا والاخرة ....
> 
> 
> 
> حبيباتي ما نسيتكم من دعواتي ... كلكم بشكل عااام و خااصه اختي سااارووونه وزوووز و اللي وصاني ادعليه بشكل خاااص ........ 
> 
> ...


فديييييييتج حبيبتي
والله استانست انج ما نسيتيني فالدعاء
والملك يقولج ولك مثلها
الله يتقبل دعاااائج يارب ويحقق لج اللي فبالج ويرزقج وإيسر أمورج....آميييين يارب العالمين
وأنا ان شاء الله ما بنساج فدعائي....
طرشي لي رساله كتبي اسمج وشو تبيني أدعيلج..
والسموحه..

----------


## فتوش

اليوم بدييت  :Big Grin: 
الحمد الله خلصت اول قراءه 
و ان شاء الله بكمل ... 

ويزاج الله خير راعيه الموضوع .. كله ف ميزان حسنااتج يارب

----------


## lavander

مرحبا بنات .. انا بصراحه داخله أباكم تشجعوني أقلاا سورة البقرة يوميا .. أنا يتني فتره كل يوم أقراها وعقب وقفت فتره .. الحين أبا ارد أقراها يوميا بس هالفتره قمت أحس اني مب قادره أخلصها كامله في يوم .. مع اني فاضيه ما اداوم  :Frown: 

شجعوني بنات ^^

والله يهدينا جميعا ويوفقنا وييسر أمورنا

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم ويستجيب صالح دعواتنا ^^ آميــن

----------


## حبيته بجنون

مشكورة حبيبتي فتوش لاني كنت ادور عليه من زمان
وجعه في ميزان حسناتج يااارب

بالنسبه ليومياتي في قراة سورة البقره

اليوم صار لي اليوم الثالث على التوالي وانا اقراها والحمدلله نفسيتي مرتاااااحه وااايد واحس اني مابي اكدر بخاطري مووول والحمدلله
وربي يحقق اللي في بالي ويرزقني بالذريه الصالحه ويسخر لي زوجي وبيتي آمين يارب

وربي يرزق كل وحده فيكن وحقق مبتغاها ...آمين

----------


## BenT Flan

يعطيكم العافية ع الموضوع 

لا تنسوني من الدعاء الطيب 
شما

----------


## BenT Flan

ادعولي وياكم 

وانا بس اطهر ببدء اقرا ان شاء الله

شما

----------


## حور المجروحة

الله يثتكن ع سورة البقرة  :Smile: 

يااااااارب أموركن تتيسر و ربي يعطيكن اللي فبالكن عاجلا غير آجل  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

> هلا اختي 1zooz
> مشكورة اختي على تشجيعج لنا
> صدق والله يبالنا حد يشجعنا 
> قريت موضوعج وموضوع q8yaa 3asal تنصحونا على قراءة سورة البقرة
> انا بعد ماقريت موضوعكم امس قررت اليوم لازم اقراها
> الحمدلله اليوم بعد صلاة المغرب قريتها لين اذن العشا
> ماخذت بس ساعة وووووالللللللله اني فرحااااااانة حييييييييل مامصدقة اني قريتها وخلصتها
> بصراحة اول مرة اسويها
> انشاء الله دااااااايم بتم اقراااااااها
> ...



بارك الله فيج يا اختي واكيد بدعي لج.. طرشي لي اسمج عالخاص
ولا تنسينا في دعائج

----------


## أم آمنة

للرفع

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت قراءة سورة البقره,,,

وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي^_^


موفجات حباايبي



سبحان الله*

----------


## $ياسيه$

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة،،،ربي يوفقنا ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## mallak24

أنا اول يوم لي البارحه

----------


## cute uae

الحمد لله مستمرة،،،ربي يوفقنا ويرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## نبض الاحساس

بنضم للمجموعه أسأل الله أن يشفي الكل وايحقق رغباتكم وامانيكم

بس بخبركم تجربتي انا بديت البارحة بس صارلي فتره ملتزمه بأذكار الصباح والمساء 

والله العظيم يابنات كنت أشتكي من ظهري ويع أحسن إني بموت بموت بس الحمدالله من إلتزمت 

بالأذكار أحس خف عني بس شي ويع بسيط أسأل الله أن يشفيني 

سبحان الله أمس يوم قريت البقره حسيت بطني الله المستعان نفس الابر بس شوي واختفى 

أسأل الله الفرد الصمد اللذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أن يشفي كل البنات المبتليات بالسحر أو المس أو العين أو الحسد وايحقق كل إللي تتمنونه عاجلا غير أجل اللهم أميين

----------


## قطوه مينونه

مشكووورين ويزاكم الله الف خير وانا معاكم ان شا الله

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره


وربي يديمها علينا ياربي القراايه ولا نتوقف ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله خلصت من قرايت سورة البقره,,, ^_^

بقيااام الليل وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي ^_^


سبحان الله*

----------


## امل المستقبل

الله يبتنا وياكم على مايحب ان شاء الله

----------


## أم خويدم

هلا حبوبات اشكركم ع الموضوع الرائع 

بس ممكن سؤال؟؟

لازم نقرى صورة البقرة بالليل؟؟

----------


## Wolves_grl

*لا حبيبتي مب شرط بالليل اي وقت حبيبتي ^_^,,,

بس فييه بناات يقرؤونها مع قياام الليل عرفتي حبووبه ^_^


موفجه الغاليه ^_^




استغفر الله*

----------


## شموخ عليا

> *الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره*
> 
> 
> *وربي يديمها علينا ياربي القراايه ولا نتوقف ^_^* 
> 
> 
> 
> *سبحان الله*


 








*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## shawwagah

انا معاكم بنات 
 
مشكورات وايد ع التذكير ومشكورات أكثر ع الهمة العالية 

ربي يوفقنا اجمعين للي يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## zooz1

> أنا اول يوم لي البارحه


بارك الله فيج يا اختي وان شاءالله تكملين قرائتها دايما بلا توقف
فرحت لانج بديتي معانا..

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

حبيبتي أي وقت تقرين

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شموخ عليا








أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا





الله يفرج همج يااربي,,,

وينويلج الي في بالج يااااارب ^^



*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره المره ثانيه ^_^


وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي ^_^



والله يوفجكن يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااارب




سبحان الله*

----------


## محلوة بوظبي

السلام عليكم ....



انا خلصت 4 ايام ....


بس تدرون امس احس اني كنت مضااايجه يوم كنت اقراها ..... اعيد الايه كم من مره بس عسب استوعبها .. او ان اشك في قرايتها ان قريتها صح ..... و الله حسيت اني مليت و انا اقراها من كثر ما اعيد الايه ........................



ادعولي ان الله يثبتني في قرااايتها ..... 

و لا تنسوني من دعواتكم ان الله يدخلني الفردوس الاعلى فالجنه برحمته و رضاه علي من دون سابقه عذاب و لا مناقشه حساب انا و والدينيو اهلي و المسلمين و المسلمات ........ و ان الله يرزقني خيري الدنيا و الاخرة ...... 

و يرزقني بالزوج الصالح الطيب الحنون الودود الكريم اللي يكون قرة عيني و قلبي و اكون قرة عينه و قلبه و اكونه له احسن مما يرجو و يكون لي احسن مما ارجوو و يسخرنا لبعض عااااااااااااااااااااااجـــــــــــــلا غيييييييييييير اجــــــــــــــل ..................



بليييييييييييييييييييز لا تنسوني من دعواتكم بظهر الغيب ......... في كل مرة تختمون البقرة

----------


## Wolves_grl

*اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت و اذا سألت به اعطيت ان تجمع (محلوة بوظبي) بالزوج الصالح الذي تتمناه عاجلا غير اجل ويسر جميع امورهم واسعدهم وسخره لها ياأرحم الراحمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم يا احد يا واحد يا صمد يا الله 

اللهم آمييييييييييييييين ياربي,,,


بس حبيبتي لا تقوليين مليتي بالعكس تعوذي من الشطاان وان شاء الله امورج كلها بتنحل حبيبتي وعلييج بالاستغفاار حبوبه ^_^....


00000000000000000


الحمدالله اتممت قرااءة سورة البقره عقب صلاة الفجر وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي,,,

حباايبي لا تنسووني من دعاااء,,,

وربي يوفجكم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااارب



سبحان الله*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الله يثبتنا ع طاعته 
دعواتكن بنات الله يرزقني اللي فبالي و يسخره لي عاجلا غير آجل .. اللهم آآآمين ..

----------


## أحب الزين

الحمدلله أنا كنت أقراها قبل بس بديت وياكم ولمدة 40 يوم ودايما أشيك على الردود عشان اتشجع أكثر وأتحمس وهمتي تكون توب جزاج الله خير راعية الموضوع وكل البنات الي بدن معانا والله يثبتنا جمعيا إن شاء الله على طاعته ويرزقنا جميعا أفضل من ما نتمنى ولا تنسوني من دعائكم

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

الله يبارك فيج ان شاء الله.

----------


## sarona000

> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> 
> 
> انا خلصت 4 ايام ....
> 
> 
> بس تدرون امس احس اني كنت مضااايجه يوم كنت اقراها ..... اعيد الايه كم من مره بس عسب استوعبها .. او ان اشك في قرايتها ان قريتها صح ..... و الله حسيت اني مليت و انا اقراها من كثر ما اعيد الايه ........................
> 
> ...


آميييييييييييييييييين آمييييييييييييييين آمييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت منقراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه,,,

وربي يوفجكم ياربي وينويلكم الي في بالكم يااااااااااااااااارب


ادعولي بناات ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## مطرطعه

بنات خلو هدفكم من قرائتها رضا ربي اووووووووووولاااا والتقرب منه

مو عشان زواج او بيت اومشاكل او غيره
اضربلكم مثال وحده رايحه مناسبه وتقول انا ماجيت عشانكم انا جيت اتفرج عالناس مو هذي قمه الوقاحه ,,

فخلوا نيتكم خالصه لله عزوجل في كل شي في قراءه القران او الاستغفار ,,

لاتنسوني من خالص دعواتكم

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدالله بفضل الله رب العالميين اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^....

وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياربي,,,

وربي يوفجكم بناات وينويلكم الي في بالكم ياربي ^_^



استغفر الله*

----------


## حور المجروحة

أمس قريته نصه بس اليوم يتني الحلوة  :Frown:

----------


## mallak24

أنا البارحه قريته بعد واللي قبله بس سوي

----------


## رؤى11

منذ أن نزل الموضوع الحمد لله أقرأها أحيانا انشغل اقراها على يومين
واحيانا بصلاة الضحى
ما صار معي أي شي بس الحمد لله أصبحت أحب هذه السوره وأفتقدها جدا حتى أقراها واكيد لمل أنهيها راحه نفسيه


الحمد لله الله يثبتنا ويثبتكم

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

*سلام عليكم يا بناات
انا بعد والحمدلله بديت اقرأ سورة البقره ......
بس بغيت اعرف كيف اقدر استمر اذا يات لي الدوره؟؟ وما عندي نت في البيت؟؟
يعني اقدر البس قفازات واستمر فر القراءه ولا شوه الحل؟؟
ردو عليه بنات وبارك الله فيكن وربي يهدينا جميعا ويوفقنا وييسر أمورناز*

----------


## حور المجروحة

أنا سألت مفتي و رد عليه في حكم المالكية أنه يجوز للمرأه الحائض أن تقرأ القرآن و تمسك المصحف بالقماش ..
بس أنا بقرأها من تيلفوني نزلي القرآن ف تيلفونج .. و السموحة .

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

مشكوره يا اختي حور المجروحه وجزاج الله خيرا

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^

وربي يتقبل منا الطاعه ياااااااااااربي,,,

وربي يرزقنا بالي نتمنااه ياربي ...



الحمدالله*

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*.. انا اليوم بديت اقراها ..
قريتهااا من الساعه 5 لين 6 الا ربع
والله يوفقنا ويتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## نبع الامل

بنات ان ببدامعاكم وانشاالله يفكك الله كربتيي ويشفييني ويخليني لبيتي وعيالي انا من سبع سنوات مريضه ومايعلم بحالتي غير رب العالمين وحالتي يوم عن يوم اتزيد اتمنى من كل وحده تدعيلي دعوه في ظهر الغيب ان الله يشفييني وانا بحاول اول باول اخبركم باللي يصيير باذن الله000

----------


## الإمارات روحي

انا ببدا من باجر ان شا الله 

بس بغيت اسألكم .. 

انا طالبة في الثانوية العامة .. افيدوني الله يرضى عليكم 

انا قررت هالكورس 4 شهور كل يوم ان شا الله بقرا بس سورة البقرة ويوم الجمعه البقرة والكهف والختم القران ان شا الله بخليه حق رمضان وبحاول اختمه اكثر من مرة شووو رايكم هل قراري صائب  :Smile:  ؟!! وبغيت اسأل شو هي الآية الي اذا قريتها قبل النوم ان شا الله بقوم الفجر تلقائي ؟؟ وبس

----------


## cute uae

> بنات ان ببدامعاكم وانشاالله يفكك الله كربتيي ويشفييني ويخليني لبيتي وعيالي انا من سبع سنوات مريضه ومايعلم بحالتي غير رب العالمين وحالتي يوم عن يوم اتزيد اتمنى من كل وحده تدعيلي دعوه في ظهر الغيب ان الله يشفييني وانا بحاول اول باول اخبركم باللي يصيير باذن الله000


الله يشفيج و يفرج همج يا رب

----------


## cute uae

> انا ببدا من باجر ان شا الله 
> 
> بس بغيت اسألكم .. 
> 
> انا طالبة في الثانوية العامة .. افيدوني الله يرضى عليكم 
> 
> انا قررت هالكورس 4 شهور كل يوم ان شا الله بقرا بس سورة البقرة ويوم الجمعه البقرة والكهف والختم القران ان شا الله بخليه حق رمضان وبحاول اختمه اكثر من مرة شووو رايكم هل قراري صائب  ؟!! وبغيت اسأل شو هي الآية الي اذا قريتها قبل النوم ان شا الله بقوم الفجر تلقائي ؟؟ وبس


زين حلو ما شاء الله عليج .. و الله يثبتج

سمعت ان في آية تقرينها و تخليج تقومين الفجر بس ما اعرفها والله .. و الصراحة ما اعرف عن صحة هالمعلومة .. ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الإمارات روحي


انا ببدا من باجر ان شا الله 

بس بغيت اسألكم .. 

انا طالبة في الثانوية العامة .. افيدوني الله يرضى عليكم 

انا قررت هالكورس 4 شهور كل يوم ان شا الله بقرا بس سورة البقرة ويوم الجمعه البقرة والكهف والختم القران ان شا الله بخليه حق رمضان وبحاول اختمه اكثر من مرة شووو رايكم هل قراري صائب  ؟!! وبغيت اسأل شو هي الآية الي اذا قريتها قبل النوم ان شا الله بقوم الفجر تلقائي ؟؟ وبس 




ان شاء الله حبوبه موفجه ياربي, ^_^,,,

حبيبتي انا معااج بهااه الشي بس لييش تهمليين ختم القرآآن بالعكس رتبي يومج وصدقيني رااح يتنظم بدون ما تحسيين انتي بهااه الشي,,,


يعني قسمي وقتج لختم القرآآن +قرايت سورة البقره+الاستغفار صدقيني عقب انتي روحج رااح تحسيين انج راضيه بهاه الشي وبس ^^....


والله يوفقج الغاليه ^_^



*

----------


## هذه قصتي

وأنا بعد الحمدلله اقرأ البقره كل يوم تقريبا ومرتاحه عليها...

بس احيانا مااقدر اخلصها كلها ف اقراها على يومين... ولحمدلله مااحاتي اي شي بعد قرايتها... احس الدنيا وللي فيها من شهوات ماتهمني  :Smile: 

موفقين يابنات ولا تنسون تدعولي

----------


## نبض الاحساس

> زين حلو ما شاء الله عليج .. و الله يثبتج
> 
> سمعت ان في آية تقرينها و تخليج تقومين الفجر بس ما اعرفها والله .. و الصراحة ما اعرف عن صحة هالمعلومة .. ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج


هيه صدج بس مب آيه دعاء والله العظيم إني امجربتنه بس مو كل مره تضبط 

وهو دعاء اتقولينه قبل ما اتنامين على يمينج ويسارج (أستحلفك بالله العظيم أن توقظني مثلا الساعه الثانيه)

بس الشي الغريب اني اقوم بعدها بساعه 

دايما جيه سبحان الله 

هذا شي انا ابروحي امجربته 

للمعلومه فقط ^_^

----------


## الإمارات روحي

Wolves_grl
cute uae

اشكررررررررركن وااااايد يزاكم الله الف خير ان شا الله *

ان شا الله يوم بتمكن من قرايه سورة البقرة بسهولة بسوي هالشي بأقرب وقت ^^ 

عني قسمي وقتج لختم القرآآن +قرايت سورة البقره+الاستغفار صدقيني عقب انتي روحج رااح تحسيين انج راضيه بهاه الشي وبس ^^....

 :Ast Green:

----------


## الإمارات روحي

> هيه صدج بس مب آيه دعاء والله العظيم إني امجربتنه بس مو كل مره تضبط 
> 
> وهو دعاء اتقولينه قبل ما اتنامين على يمينج ويسارج (أستحلفك بالله العظيم أن توقظني مثلا الساعه الثانيه)
> 
> بس الشي الغريب اني اقوم بعدها بساعه 
> 
> دايما جيه سبحان الله 
> 
> هذا شي انا ابروحي امجربته 
> ...



مشكوورة ويزاج الله الف خيير ^^ اليوم ان شا الله بسوي هالشي

----------


## كلمة السر

مشكووورة الغالية وانا بديت وياكم في القراية يوميا قبل النوم
واحسها خفيفه تاخذ مني اقل من ساعة
ولي رجاء تدعوون لبناتي بالستر والصحبة الصالحة والزوج الصالح مع ان بناتي صغار لكن واااايد احاتيهن ترى اتعارفن المغريات من الفضائيات والنت فيارب تهدي بناتي للصراط المستقيم واتجنبهم رفيقات السوء آآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عيوز الفريج

> انا ببدا من باجر ان شا الله 
> 
> بس بغيت اسألكم .. 
> 
> انا طالبة في الثانوية العامة .. افيدوني الله يرضى عليكم 
> 
> انا قررت هالكورس 4 شهور كل يوم ان شا الله بقرا بس سورة البقرة ويوم الجمعه البقرة والكهف والختم القران ان شا الله بخليه حق رمضان وبحاول اختمه اكثر من مرة شووو رايكم هل قراري صائب  ؟!! وبغيت اسأل شو هي الآية الي اذا قريتها قبل النوم ان شا الله بقوم الفجر تلقائي ؟؟ وبس


*ماشاء الله عليج .. الله يوفقج يارب
واختي بعد شراتج ثانوية عامه .. وهذي يالسه عدالي 
قريتها ردج .. واتحمست والله يوفقكن يارب*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل رب العالميين اممت من قراءة سورة البقره,, ^_^


وربي يتقبل منا طاعتنا ياربي




الحمدالله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*العفو حبيبتي ^_^


والله يوفجكم ويونويلكم الي في بالكم...

اهم شي الارااده والعزييمه حباايبي موفجاات ^_^



استغفر الله*

----------


## jameela200

أنا اليوم قريتها ابقيام الليل ...ساعة 4 الفجر لين 5 والجزء الثالث قريته في الدرب وأنا ياية الدوام...
روعة عصفورين ابحجر...سورة البقرة وقيام الليل والدعاء...مرة وحدة ....والحين بواصل الإستغفار...
وربي لا يحرمنا من الجنة والهداية والثبات والإجابة بإذن الله..
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من السمعة والرياء...

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jameela200


أنا اليوم قريتها ابقيام الليل ...ساعة 4 الفجر لين 5 والجزء الثالث قريته في الدرب وأنا ياية الدوام...
روعة عصفورين ابحجر...سورة البقرة وقيام الليل والدعاء...مرة وحدة ....والحين بواصل الإستغفار...
وربي لا يحرمنا من الجنة والهداية والثبات والإجابة بإذن الله..
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من السمعة والرياء...




اللهم آميين ياربي,,,

ربي يعطييج العافيه حبووبه ^_^

انتي شراتي بس انا ما ادااوم فقلت بقراها مع ماماتي وجذه ^_^





*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله خلصت القراية و احين دور الاستغفار  :Smile:

----------


## mallak24

انا الحين بقرا شوي لأن مديري دخل الاجتماع وما عندي شي أسويه

----------


## شموخ عليا

**



*الله يثبتكن يا أغلى بنات,,,*

*الحمدلله صرت اقراءها..مرتين باليوم,,و اليوم اللي ما اقراءها أحس في شيء ناقصني,,*
*و الله بنات أحس أنها لها و حشة..*


*خواتي الغاليات...ادعن لي..*


**

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا 
*

----------


## Soud Soul

الله يوفقنا جميعا .. مبادره رائعه منج اختي .. بالتوفيق ..ولج اجر الجميع ان شالله

----------


## اييفا

الحمدلله ربي يوفقكن...ويرزق الكل ..اللي يتمناه..
وانا توي مخلصة من الاستغفار...و البقرة باجي شوي بخلصها...في صلاة الضحى..


اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك و حسن عبادتك

----------


## حور المجروحة

احين بعد ببدأ  :Smile:

----------


## شموخ عليا

**

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا 
**
*

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الله يوفجكن ياربي ^_^

وينويلكن الي في بالكم يارب ^_^


سبحان الله*

----------


## مـــايـــا

انا بعد نفس مشكلتج ... كل مايي حد يخطبني يرمسون ويخلصون ويحددون موعد الرياييل 
او احيانا الرياييل يوصلون وييون ويخلصون كل شي وعقب مايردون ... مااعرف ليش 

واحيانا انا ارفض بدون سبب  :Frown: 
الله يسهل امري ان شاء الله ويسهل امر كل البنات اللي ويانا وكل المسلمين

الله يثبتج ان شاء الله ويسهل امرج انتي وكل البنات ان شاء الله 


انا بديت بعد 3 ايام بس وقفت يوم واحد ماادري ليش ... جذي تكسلت ورديت 

مرة ثانيه الله يسهل علي بعد 

بس انا اقرا سورة البقره الصبح ومااحلم بشي في الليل 

بس الحمدالله مرتاحة ...

اممم لازم نقرا سورة البقره في الليل ولا اي وقت .؟


دعواتكم لي خواتي ...انا بعد ...

----------


## حبيبة فلان

وانا بعد وياكم ...باقيلي صفحتين 


بصراااااااااااااااحه راااااااااااااااااااااحه تغني عن كل البشررررررررررر




" اعرف ربك في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة "


استمرووووووووووا خواتي حتى لو مب مهمومات 


لانه جد راحه غيييييييييييييييييييييييير 


الانس بالله غيييييييييييييييييييييير


يارب نسالك الثبااااااااات 


=)

----------


## غاية الضوء

مـــاشالله .. ببتدي وياكم من باجر .. ^^

----------


## نبض الاحساس

> *الله يوفجكن ياربي ^_^
> 
> وينويلكن الي في بالكم يارب ^_^
> 
> 
> سبحان الله*


والله انه انتي وااااااااااااااااايد اتشجعيني

ياختيه الله يسعدج وايحقق إللي في بالج وايريحج دنيا واخره يابر يارحيم

----------


## looloo

هلا حبوبات
انا ببدا اليوم ان شاء الله
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق واني ماتكاسل وخلصها
ويارب تسهل لي اموري كلها مع ريلي واحصل على وظيفة 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## بنت الظيت

اللهم امين 

ربي ايسر امووركم اجمعين ياااارب العاالمين ^ـ^

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله امت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^


وربي يتقبل منا الطاعه ياااااااااربي,,,


ويحقق لكم ولي الي في بالنا يااااااااااااااااااارب




الحمدالله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبض الاحساس


والله انه انتي وااااااااااااااااايد اتشجعيني

ياختيه الله يسعدج وايحقق إللي في بالج وايريحج دنيا واخره يابر يارحيم



تسلميين الغاليه ^_^

آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ربي يسمع منج الغاليه ^_^


ومشكوره ع الدعوه الطيبه منج حبيبتي ^^




*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بفضل الله وحمده اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


وربي تقبل منا الطاعه وربي ينويلكم الي في بالكم ياربي,,,



سبحان الله*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله خلصت القراية ..
ربي يرزقكم بالأزواج الصالحين و يسخر اللي فبالكن و ييسر أموركن و يسعدكن  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

> اليوم بدييت 
> الحمد الله خلصت اول قراءه 
> و ان شاء الله بكمل ... 
> 
> ويزاج الله خير راعيه الموضوع .. كله ف ميزان حسنااتج يارب


بارك الله فيج
وايد فرحت لانج بديتي
ولا تنسينا في دعائج  :Smile:

----------


## حور المجروحة

الله يوفجكن يا حلوات

----------


## zooz1

> الحمدلله أنا كنت أقراها قبل بس بديت وياكم ولمدة 40 يوم ودايما أشيك على الردود عشان اتشجع أكثر وأتحمس وهمتي تكون توب جزاج الله خير راعية الموضوع وكل البنات الي بدن معانا والله يثبتنا جمعيا إن شاء الله على طاعته ويرزقنا جميعا أفضل من ما نتمنى ولا تنسوني من دعائكم



اشكر لج مرورج العطر والحمدلله ان في بنات وايد بدن معانا..
وانا متحسفة اني ما بديت من زمان وما عرفت تاثير القران وسورة البقرة في النفس.. الحمدلله اني عرفت الحين ولا تميت جاهلة..وان شاءالله ما اوقف قرائتها ابدا..

----------


## zooz1

> *سلام عليكم يا بناات
> انا بعد والحمدلله بديت اقرأ سورة البقره ......
> بس بغيت اعرف كيف اقدر استمر اذا يات لي الدوره؟؟ وما عندي نت في البيت؟؟
> يعني اقدر البس قفازات واستمر فر القراءه ولا شوه الحل؟؟
> ردو عليه بنات وبارك الله فيكن وربي يهدينا جميعا ويوفقنا وييسر أمورناز*


حبيبتي.. انا اشتريت سي دي القران (بتحصلينه في كل المكاتب الاسلامية) انا حصلته في تروفاليو اللي في المارينا مول ب10 دراهم.. خذت اللي بصوت ابوبكر الشاطري وايد احب قرائته للقران.. ويوم اتييني الحلوة اشغل السي دي واقرأ من الكمبيوتر.. لان فيه الخيار لان تشوفين السورة وتقرين منها وتسمعين ترتيله لاي اية معينة.. وايد حلو السي دي.. جربيه
بتحط صورة الغطاء في الموضوع الاساسي

----------


## المنصوريه_55

اووووووووووه يا zooz1 دعيييييتي دعوه كل البنات يتمننها
لو تقدريين تسمعيينهن كن سمعتي كل البنات يقوولن(آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين) 
كنج شاطره عرفي شو هي الدعوه الي دعييتيها والكل يتمناها ^_*
الله الله بالدعاء عند نزوول المطر مستجااااااااب الله يزيده ويعييييده عليينا

----------


## El`3ala

جزاااج اللله خير
ياليت تدعين لي اخذ الي ف بالي والله يوفقنا ويسر امورنا

----------


## بنّونه

يا عيني عليكم!  :Smile: 

الله ينوّر قلوبكم ويعطر اعماركم 
يرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون ..

الجميع هنا يغبطكم ..
ويتمنى اللحاق بركبكم ..

فاقبلوا انضمامي إليكم ..
وإن شاء الله نبدأ اليوم معكم .. :Smile: 


( تم حفظ هذه الصفحه ضمن " المفضلة" للعودة إليها يومياً )

----------


## حور المجروحة

نرحب بالكل 
شدوا الهمة يا حلوات و ربي يعطيكن ع قد نيتكن  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

السلام عليكم..
انا انقطعت كم يوم عن منتدانا الحبيب ولكن لم انقطع عن قراة سورة البقرة وان شاء الله ربي يوفقني واواظب على قرائتها بعد التجربة اللي عشتها وبعد السكون والهدوء النفسي اللي جربتهم..

قبل اذا كانت نيتي اني اتوفق وانول الشي اللي اباه واحصل الزوج الصالح والذرية.. والصحة.. والاشياء الباقية اللي تعتبر دنيوية (بس بعدني اباهن..لول)

بعد ما قريت مشاركات الاخوات اللي بدن معاي واللي كانوا من قبل باديات واللي حطن تجاربهن.. صدق من قلبي اقولها بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبالاخص الاخت الطيبة wolves_grl (الله يجزيها الجنة يارب) اكثر وحدة متحمسة واتشجع الواحد انه ما يوقف.. الله يبارك لج ويرزقج كل الخير وكل ما تتمناه نفسج..

مشاركاتكم خلتني اتشجع اكثر وتغيرت نيتي.. اذا قبل ابا شي صغير (دنيوي) فألحين اطمع للشي الاكبر.. اطمع في الجنة واطلب حسن الخاتمة (خصوصا انه كثر الموت المفاجئ في هذي الفترة)


انزين خلاص بلا فلسفة.. خبرينا شو صار معاج من جديد

مستجدات اليوم 8 – 14
تمر علي الايام بسررررررعة ولا احس فيها.. صار ما عندي وقت للرياضة.. كل وقت رايح في الدوام والبيت وحشرة اليهال خصوصا ان اختي الكبيرة عندنا هالفترة لانهم يصلحون بيتها.. فعيالها (الوحوش) يالسين عندنا وهي حامل وتعبانة (الله ييسر ولادتها ان شاءالله).. بس من يقول زووز1 تبدى شي وتتكاسل عنه (والله زين اني استعمل عنادي في شي ايجابي ونافع وما استعمله في شي غبي وسخيف... عشان يوم اقولكم اني انا عجيييبة..لول)

تبون الصراحة ما صارت اشياء مستجدة معاي بس كانت نفسيتي شوي داون لان الحلوة بعدها ما شرفت.. وانا اتعب يوم تتأخر علي واتم متضايقة لين تنزل.. المهم واظبت على قراءة سورة البقرة وتمر ايامي حلوة وهادية.. ما حلمت اي كوابيس ولا حلمت احلام مخيفة او ذات معنى شر.. والحمدلله اني ما نسيت اي من الاخوات اللي طرشوا لي اسمائهم (مب لاني حافظة الاسماء.. لا.. لاني كاتبة اسم كل وحدة وشو تتمنى... شفتوا كيف انا عجييييبة  :Smile:  )

ظربتني ضييييقة خايسة.. وكم مرة صحت في غرفتي (مب في الحمام, لاني عرفت من فترة بسيطة ان الجن يتجمع في الحمام وانتوا بكرامة ويدخل في الانسان في لحظات ضعفه.. مثل البكاء.. العصبية..الزعل..ألخ) واللي قاهرني اني ما اعرف شو سببها..
في اليوم رحت الدوام وكل شي مر حلو والحمدلله المدير اللي كان يكرهني صار يحبني ويعتمد علي في اشغال صعبة..ويثق فيني (مالت عليه.. انا ما احبه..لول)

وكنت بعدني متضايقة ورديت البيت ويلست ساكتة ومش طايقة اسمع شي بس غاصبة عمري اني اسمع سوالف امي.. وبطني مقطعني.. وايد يعورني.. قلت بشل اليهال وبنسوي رياضة في الفريج.. وكل واحد منهم لابس زنوبة سنعة..لول.. ونزلنا في الشارع وتمينا نمشي ولفينا في الفريج واسمع سوالف اليهال..لول.. صدق اليهال ما عندهم سالفة.. الاستاذ قال والابلة سوت.. وصديقي سلوم.. وصديقتي هني بيتها.. واشتريت اللعبة الفلانية.. شو هااااااااااااا..بس انطبوا.. امشوا وانتوا ساكتين.. سكتوا دقيقة بالضبط وردوا على نفس السالفة واونه الحين بينكتون.. خالو خالو..نمله دقت الباب وما دخلت ليش؟ ما اعرف ليش؟؟ ايديها محناية!!! هاهاهاهاها.. شو يخصه؟؟..لازم اضحك!!!

وردينا البيت بعد مشي ساعة.. ونزلت الحلوة.. اخييييييييرااااااااا فرجت..الحمدلله..اخيرا نزلت... وعقب عرفت ليش متضايقة وليش صحت لانها بعدها مانزلت ومتأخرة كالعااااادة.. (ترى انا من صغري والحلوة مش منتظمة معاي يعني عادي متاخرة 10 ايام او6 ايام ومرة وصلت انها متاخرة 20 يوم.. عاادي) ولهذا السبب انا مخزنة في موبايلي اليوم اللي نزلت فيه الحلوة عشان كل اشهر اشوف كم يوم قدمت او اخرت..وشو اكتشفت هالمرة.. ما بتصدقون.. الحلوة متأخرة بس يوم!!!!! هذا شي مش عادي.. سبحان الله

وقريت السورة من الكمبيوتر.. (ترى انا مجهزة عمري.. شارية سي دي للمواقف الصعبة عشان اقرى من الكمبيوتر لاني مرات اشك في النت من كثر ما اسمع بلاوي واغلاط كتابية ..الخ..فاشتريت السي دي بعشر دراهم من توفاليو في المارينا مول وهاذي صورته.. وااااايد حلو السي دي فيه 3 لغات وفيه تفسير القران والتلاوة والتجويد)

يوميات 15-19
يوم عادي وهادي والنفسية احلى بوايد والحمدلله مبتسمة.. المساء اختي يت البيت وحبستني تحت وانا ما اعرف شو السالفة ويوم خلصت.. رحت غرفتي وحصلت مفاجأة.. تلفزيون جديــــــــــــــد.. يااااا سلام هدية لي  :Smile: ... تعبت نفسيتها من تلفزيوني القديم مع اني كنت احبه وكمل عندي 9 سنوات..لووول .. شفتوا الخير اللي ياني وانا محبوسة تحت..لوول (بس باقي الريل.. لو حد يحطه في صندوق وايبه لي هدية وايد بستانس..خخخخخ) الله يرزقني الريال اللي في بالي بالحلال عاجلا غير اجل ويسخر لي اهله يارب.. ادعوا لي يابنات

طبعا انا شو اسوي.. كل يوم انظم وقتي.. واشوف شو بسوي اليوم.. اذا وراي مشاوير اخلصها.. اقرى السورة من وقت (لاني حاطة نسخة من السي دي في البيت ونسخة في الدوام...صدقتوا اني عجيبة)
وما حلمت اي شي يذكر.. بس وصلتني علوم من بعيد ان اهل الريال شو بدوا يلينون وشوي بدوا يرضون.. والله اعلم ويارب تكون الاخبار صحيحة وبصراحة انا سويت عمري عادي ومش مهتمة وااايد.. ياسلامي عليج يا زووز1 ياثقييييلة

ويتني فترة بديت اثقل في القراءة بس والله احس بالذنب.. في شي ناقص ولازم اسويه سبحان الله هذي السورة عظيمة عظيمة.. ياربي كيف انا ما كنت اعرف مدى عظم هذي السورة وكيف انا كنت جاهلة عنها وما بديتها من زمان وهي قدام عيوني وانا ما اعرف..بس الحمدلله اني عرفت وبديت وما غلبني الشيطان وانا اللي غلبته وكملت قرائها..الحمدلله .. والله يا بنات اني وايد فرحانة .. وايد مرتاحة.. شعور لا يوصف..هدوووء وسكينة ..الحمدلله اني ولدت مسلمة قي بيت مسلم ويشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله.. واذا جاء اجلي.. يارب احسن خاتمتي.. وانا ساجدة لك باكية من خشيتك .. امييين
اللي بعدها مابدت.. نصيحة لك يا اختي الفاضلة.. تعففي من سؤال الناس.. وابدي في قراءة سورة البقرة وبتشوفي كيف الله بيرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين.. فجاة بينزل الخير عليج.. فجاة بينفتح على باب من نور وامل.. والله العظيم نحن محظوظين ونحن ما ندري.. عندنا كتاب الله اللي فيه الكثير ونحن ما نعرف...

تعرفون اني استويت ما اسمع اغاني ابدا في السيارة.. وحتى قنوات الاغاني عقيتهن ورى في تلفزيوني الجديد (خلوني اخق شوي..لول) صرت ما اطيق الاغاني.. نادرا.. والله حتى نادرا ما تستوي.. سبحان الله شوفي هالشي ياني من بعد ما بديت قراءة سورة البقرة.. وهذا شي حلو اني تركت سماع الاغاني..

انا وايد طولت عليكم.. وقلت اشياء وايدة.. لا تحرموني من مشاركاتكم الطيبة لانها تشجعني على الاستمرار واذا انا غافلة عن شي معين.. مشاركاتكم هي اللي تنبهني

ملاحظة: ما نسيت اي من الاخوات اللي طرشوا لي اسمائهن على الخاص.. واللي بتبدى.. لا تؤجلي عمل اليوم الى الغد.. اليوم نحن عايشين وبكرة يمكن نكون تحت التراب وقد تكون هذي السورة سبب لدخولج الجنة..

----------


## sarona000

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله اليوم كملت شهر من قرايتها
وكل يوم أقراها مرتين
بس البارحه قريتها 3 مرات
ربي يثبتني ويثبت اليميع ياااااااااااااارب......

يااااااااااااااااارب حقق لسارونة اللي فبالها واجمعها مع زوجها عاجلا غير آجل يارب...

آميييييييييييييين

----------


## أحب الزين

حبيبتي والله أني أحبك في الله يا أختي zooz1 وأتمنى نكون ربع وأخوت أعرض صداقتي لووو  :Smile:  ولا تنسيني من دعائج وأنا خلصت اسبوع من بديت معاكم والله يثبتنا ويحقق الي في بالنا ويااااااارب إرزقني أفضل من ما أتمنى من الزوج الصالح والذرية وجميع خواتي آميييييييييين ياااارب

----------


## حبيبة فلان

يزاج الله خييييييير يا زوووووز


وربي يثببتج ..^^


وانا بعد الحمدالله لقيت راحتي بقربي من ربي 

ومستمرة ويا البقرة  :Smile: 


اختي في الله ةزوووووووووووز لاتنسيني ادعيييييييلي برضا الرحمن والراحة


اختج " حبيبة فلان"

----------


## TN VIP

الله يوفقكم يا رب ويرزقني الذرية ويرزق كل محرومة يا رب

----------


## حور المجروحة

ياااااارب يااا zozo1 تعطينا الأخبااار الحلوة اللي تخص فلان و الله يجمعكم ع خيــر ...

و ياااااااارب يجمعني أنا و اللي فبااالي عاجلا" غير آجل .. و يرزق كل البناات بالأزوااج الصااالحين ..

----------


## Sh0_0g

الله يوفقكن يابنات ويحقق لكن إلي تريدنه
انا بدأ من اليوم
اولا اتقرب من ربي العالمين
وثانيا اريد اضعف - وبعد بديت برجيم + رياضة من اول شهرفبراير
ثالثا علشان يرجع زوجي لي بسلامه من السفر
وفي نيتي ان ربي يبارك لي في ولدي ويجعله ابن بار فيني وفي ابوه يعرف ربه
اميييييييييييييين

----------


## حور المجروحة

يالحلووات رايحة لقراءة سورة البقرة ..

الله يثبتناااا ع طااعته ..

----------


## عالية الغالية

زووز 1


انا الحمدلله بديت بالقراية من فترة طويلة يمكن اكثر عن سنة 

لكن يتني فترة وقطعت 


والحينه رديت بقرايتها مرة ثانية 

والحمدلله مستمرة 


لاتنسين أهلي من صالح دعائج 

شوفي التوقيع 



اختج / أم عبدالله

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله هذا ثالث يوم لي .. 

والله يثبتنا يارب 

وينج يالزوووز .. من زمان ما شفناج ..*

----------


## حبيبة فلان

خواتي عندي سؤاااااااال


عادي اقرا بتحريك الشفايف بس ولا لازم قراءه جهريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مناكير فوشية

الله يوفقج اختي الغاليه 
و الله شجعتييني اقراا ان شاء الله الله يرزقني و ابتدي وياكم جريب
بارك الله فيكم و الله يبارك في جهودكم و يحقق كل امانيكم
دعواتكم المباركة  :Smile:

----------


## عيون الحزن

الحمدلله يوميا اقراها
صارلي20 يوم

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^

ربي يتقبل من الطاعه يااربي,,,

بناات ادعوولي الله يطمن قلي وينويلي الي في بالي يااارب


والله يوفجكم يااااربي


استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيبة فلان


خواتي عندي سؤاااااااال


عادي اقرا بتحريك الشفايف بس ولا لازم قراءه جهريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




حبيبتي انا اقراها اما بتحرييك الشفاايف او جهريه عادي اهم شي النييه طبعا انا اشغل لااب واستمع للقرآآن بنفس الوقت عرفتي حبووبه,,

اهم شي النييه الغالييه ^_^



*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله اتنهيت من قراءة سورة البقرة  :Smile: 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي و لمؤمنين و المؤمنات الأحياء منهم و الأموات ..

استغفر الله

----------


## احتاجك..

الحمد لله انا بديت معاكم في *حملة { قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا }* 
أحس براااااااااحه نفسيه ما تنوصف ....
وأحس اني متوكله ومتفائلة .... يعني احس انه بيبني خبر حلو او رزق من رب العالمين ...
وفعلا يستوي اللي احس فيه ... فالحمدلله على هذي النعمه ... 
اللهم ادم هذه النعمة علي وعلى كل الاخوات اللي دخلن معانا حملت { قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا } وجميع بنات المسلمين والمسلمات ...

وقد فتحن ايميلي وقرأت هذه القصص التي فيها فضل سورة البقرة وحبيت أضعها في هذا المنتدى حتى نشجع بعضنا البعض ...


[COLOR="Sienna"][CENTER]
القصة الاولى
في موضوعي مشكله واجهتها الي هي عدم إتظام الدورة الشهريه
الساااالفة ياطويلااات العمر
(من سنه ونص كانت الدوره الشهريه تجيني كل 13يوم ولاتجلس الا 3او 4ايام تلخبطت وش منه ماادري
مابقى مستشفى خاص مارحت له وكلام متنوع
الي يقول ارتفاع في هرمون الحليب،التهاب في بطانه الرحم
تكيسات في الرحم وعلى المبيض،انواع الامراض
مابقى علاج ماعطوني ولا منظم دورة ماكليته
ولا شي جاب نتيجة
قلت ابروح مستشفى حكومي يمكن عندهم سالفه
رحت لمستشفى الملك خالد الجامعي ونفس الشي مااستفدت
ذاك اليوم كنت محبطة واصيح
الصراحة تعبت نفسيتي

المهم تذكرت كلام صديقتي قد قالت إن الدورة ماتجيها الا كل كم شهر يعني مو منتظمة
تقول قرأت سورة(البقرة)كاملاة لمدة 7أيام
تحلف لي إنها من بعدها صارت تجيها كل شهر
انا قلت ابسوي مثلها
قرأت سوره البقرة ماتاخذ الا من نص ساعه الى ساعه بعدها انفث على نفسي
إقسم بالله العظيم في هالرمضان
إنها انتظمت علي على طول وصارت تجيني في نفس اليوم
وتنزل طبيعي الحين لي شهور على هالوضع مااتركها ولايوم لإني شفت العافية

القصة الثانيه :
{امي كان معها نزيف جلست شهر على هالوضع نفس الشي قرأت سورة البقرة سبحان الله وقف النزيف }
مع إن المستشفى عطوها علاجات بس مانفعت

القصة الثالثة :
فيه حرمه دقت على احدى الداعيات وقالت لها انا وعندي بناتي الثلاث
حياتنا متدهوره و وضعنا صعب
بناتي اللي مطلقه واللي معلقه واللي تأخرت ماتزوجت
والمشكله تجينا من كل مكان
وعايشين بـ هم وغم وضيقة صدر ماتنطاق .!

قالت لها الداعيه .. ابغاك انتي وبناتك تقرون سورة البقره كامله يوميا
لمدة وبعدها ارجعي وكلميني

وبعد فتره اتصلت الحرمه وقالت حصل شي غريب !!
اليوم كلنا استفرغنا !!
قالت الداعيه ارجعوا اقروها مره ثانيه وارجعي كلميني

وبعد فتره رجعت وكلمتها قالت اني وبناتي كلنا حلمنا بأختي !!
قالت الداعيه طيب ارجعوا واقروها وارجعوا كلموني
وبعد فتره اتصلت الحرمه وقالت ان اختي اللي حلمنا فيها
تعبانه ومايدرون وش فيها !

قالت لها ان (((اختك كانت ساحرتكم)))
واللحين انقلب سحرها عليها !!


ياكثر ياكثر من فادتهم هالسورة المباركة

القصه الرابعه :
اعرف وحده قسم بالله قدام عيوني زوجها صاد عنها ولا يناظرها لاهي ولا عيالها ودايم صاك على نفسه الباب عند التلفزيون
ومن شاروا عليها بالبقرة وهي تقراها وتدعي ربها ومتيقنه بفرج رب العالمين
هالحين قسما بالله الرجال مغير يناظر امورها ويشوف وش تحب ويزكها فلوس وهي مغير تحمد ربها

العلاج سهل
الله ينور بصايرنا ويفتح على قلوبنا

فضل سوره البقرة

(قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم(أقرأوا سورة البقرة ،فإن أخذها بركة،وتركها حسرة, ولاتستطيعها البطلة أي السحرة)

سبحان الله تأملو في الحديث قرأتها فيها بركة على الانسان
وتركها حسرة على الانسان
ومن قرأها لم يستطيع عليه السحرة

قال الرسول صلى الله علية وآله وسلم (لاتجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر،إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقراء فية سورة البقرة)منقول ...


رجاءا ادعولي بظهر الغيب ... انه الله يثبتني على الصراط المستقيم أنا وذريتي وزوجي ... وانه الله يرزقني واياكم حسن الخاتمة ..

----------


## حور المجروحة

مشكورة أختي احتاجك 
ربي يوفقج و يسعدج و يثبتج ع صراط المستقيم  :Smile:

----------


## Ms.Cherry

الله يثبتكن خوآتي ،، ويحقق لكن لي في بـآلكن [ =) ] ..~
بآنظم لـكن ، ، والله يثبتني ان شآء الله ..
وويوفقني يرزقني من حيث لا احتسب ..!

الـيوم اتممت قرآئتي الـ ثآنيه لـهآ وان شآء الله استمر
احسهآ وايد سهله عليه واقرآهآ بصوت ومتوآصله
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ..~
الله يثبتني وايآكن ان شآء الله - ادعولي بنآت [ =) ]

.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## zooz1

> *الحمدالله هذا ثالث يوم لي .. 
> 
> والله يثبتنا يارب 
> 
> وينج يالزوووز .. من زمان ما شفناج ..*


انا هني منخشة ورى الشاشة.. انتي وين؟؟ لوول
حبيبتي.. حطيت المستجدات في صفحة 45 مشاركة رقم 310

----------


## [ المندوس ]

الله يسعدكم جميعآ انشا الله آمين يا رب العالمين و نحن وياكم

----------


## حـصـه

وانا وياكــــــــن خواتي 

الحمدلله رب العالمين ها اول يوم لي 

دعواتكن لي خواتي ... الله يثبتني على طاعته

----------


## ميرا 2009

ان شاءالله انا بعد معاكم انا بديت من ثلاث ايام وقرائتها مره وحده بس وعقب مرضت الله لايوريكم الويع اللى في راسي يومين وراء بعض ريلي ايودين المستشفى واليوم ان شاءالله برد اكمل بس ابغيت اسال في وقت معين يستحب قراءة سورة البقره ولا عااادي اي وقت

----------


## عيون الحزن

الحمدلله توني خلصت من قراتها ..

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله تممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


الله يوفجكم ياربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله و الله أنكم تشجعون الواحد ع الطاعه / ربي يحفظكن و يعطيكن اللي تتمنوه و يثبتكن ع دينه  :Smile:

----------


## داليا 2

الله يوفقج ويسعدج انت وربيعتج
(اللهم اني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك .ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضائك.اسألك بكل أسم سميت به نفسك أو علمته أحدا" من خلقك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو أستأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك.أن تجعل القرأن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي)

----------


## حور المجروحة

داليا2
ربي يبعد عنج الهم و يفرجها عليج و ييسر أمورج

----------


## jameela200

زوزا...إنتي مثلي مثي مثلي...والله العظيم وانتي يالسة تكتبين ..أحس إني أنا أكتب...تدرين

أنا عنييييييييدة وإذا بغيت شي أحاول بكل الطرق أوصل له...

وسويت جدول ....

وأنا بعد أحب الرياضة...وتتأخر علي الدورة...وبعد عندي سيدين في البيت وفي الدوام....

ياربي عليج يا زوزو...وإسمي الثاني بعد يبدأ ابحرف ز....خخخخخخخخ

زوزو إنتي يمكن أنا وأنا ما أدري....

إدعي لي وياج الغالية وبدعي لج ....

----------


## zooz1

> زوزا...إنتي مثلي مثي مثلي...والله العظيم وانتي يالسة تكتبين ..أحس إني أنا أكتب...تدرين
> 
> أنا عنييييييييدة وإذا بغيت شي أحاول بكل الطرق أوصل له...
> 
> وسويت جدول ....
> 
> وأنا بعد أحب الرياضة...وتتأخر علي الدورة...وبعد عندي سيدين في البيت وفي الدوام....
> 
> ياربي عليج يا زوزو...وإسمي الثاني بعد يبدأ ابحرف ز....خخخخخخخخ
> ...



شككتيني في نفسي.. يمكن انا,,انتي!
شوفي اذا اسمج الثاني زورووو الشجاع.. عيل انتي انا.. لول
واذا دفشة مثلي.. عيل خلاص.. انتي هي اناااااااا بدون كلام...لول

----------


## Ms.Cherry

الله يثبتكن ان شآء الله ..~
اتممت قرآءتي الـ ثاآلثه ..!
الله يثبتني ويوفقني ويرزقني من حيث لاآ احتسب - اللهم آمين - !

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله توني خلصت قرايتها كامله
والله يتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره الثانيه ^_^


ربي يوفجكم ياااااااااااربي


الحمدالله*

----------


## ba6o6a

اختى زوزو ادعي لي معك الله يرزقك الجنة ان شاء الله

----------


## Wolves_grl

*بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


ربي يوفجكم ياااربي




استغفر الله*

----------


## توته صغيرونه

الله يحقق لج اللي في بالج
و يزاج الله خـــيــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## أحب الزين

ومازال الإصرار على طاعة الله مستمرة والله يثبتنا إن شاء الله ويحقق الي في بالنا

----------


## Wolves_grl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكم؟؟؟

بفضل الله وبحمده اممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^



وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياااااااااااااااااااااااااربي



سبحان الله*

----------


## أحب الزين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شحالكم؟؟؟
> 
> بفضل الله وبحمده اممت من قراءة سورة البقره للمره ثانيه ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> وربي يثبتنا ع طاعته ياااااااااااااااااااااااااربي
> ...



 فديتج والله أنتي أكثر وحده تحمسني وتشجعني الله يحقق الي في بالج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين آآميييين

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله توني خلصت قرايتها 
والله يثبتنا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراء سورة البقره ^_^


وربي يتقبل منا طاعته يااربي



ربي يوفجناا ياااربي,,,


ويرزقكم كل الي تبوونه ^_^



سبحاان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحب الزين


 فديتج والله أنتي أكثر وحده تحمسني وتشجعني الله يحقق الي في بالج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين آآميييين



فديييت ورحج الغالييه ^_^


لازم أشجع غيري والحمدالله ع كل شي حبوووبه ^_^


وربي يتقبل منا الطاعه ياااربي,,,


آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ياربي ويااج الغالييه ^_^


وشدي حيلج لو حتى ماشي حمااس حبوووبه ^^




*

----------


## zooz1

الحمدلله قبل شوي اتممت القراءة  :Smile:

----------


## Bling Bling

السلام عليكم..

انا من اول ما قريت الموضوع اصراحه اتشجعت و توني امخلصه قرايه

دعواتكن لي ان الله يجمعني ويا الشخص اللي اباه وييسر اموري

----------


## احبه ياربي

مشكورررررررة الغلا 
انا بعد اقرا سورة البقرةواداوم عليها كل يوم الحمد لله

----------


## حور المجروحة

كنت مداومة ع سورة البقرة قبل ما تنزلون الموضوع الحمدالله \ لكن قبل أيام فجاة ما أعرف شو استوى  :Frown: 
صارلي كم يوم ما قريتها مضايجة 
اقرأ النص و ما اكمل \ 
ادعولي ربي يثبتني و ييسر أموري
استغفر الله و أتوب عليه

----------


## jameela200

> شككتيني في نفسي.. يمكن انا,,انتي!
> شوفي اذا اسمج الثاني زورووو الشجاع.. عيل انتي انا.. لول
> واذا دفشة مثلي.. عيل خلاص.. انتي هي اناااااااا بدون كلام...لول


لا لا لا ....أنا رقيقة ...وااايد خخخخخخ
بنوتة ورومانسية فديتني ....

 :13 (36): 



أنا الحين صار لي 7 أيام أقرا البقرة...هو أكثر طبعا يعني يمكن 15يوم ...بس بالجدول 7 أيام....

وجهادا لطاعة الله...الله يثبتنا جميعا ويحقق أمانينا يارب في الدنيا والآخرة بإذن الله

----------


## فديتني ريماني

يزاج الله اختي وفي ميزان اعمالج وانا بسوي شراتكم بقرا سوره البقره لول

----------


## mallak24

أنا قريت اليوم الحمدالله وان شاء الله كل يوم

----------


## شمايل راك

انا ويااااااااكم بعد

----------


## دلوعة أهلي

ودي اشترك معاكم بصراحة شجعتوني ..

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## المنصوريه_55

مرحبا بنات 
اتمنى تدعولي لانيه انا شرات حوور المجرووحه
بس انا داومت هويااكن وتكيسلت وااااايد

----------


## بنت-بوظبي

حبايبي ابا اسأل كيف قراءة البقرة يعني تخلصونه في نفس اليوم ولا جدول خلال الاسبوع تخلصونه ؟؟!!

وفي سؤال ثاني فديتكم هل اقرأ سورة البقرة بنية التوفيق بالعمل او بنية الانجااب مثلا ولا ما يجوز النيية

----------


## zooz1

> حبايبي ابا اسأل كيف قراءة البقرة يعني تخلصونه في نفس اليوم ولا جدول خلال الاسبوع تخلصونه ؟؟!!
> 
> وفي سؤال ثاني فديتكم هل اقرأ سورة البقرة بنية التوفيق بالعمل او بنية الانجااب مثلا ولا ما يجوز النيية


هلا اختي..
اشكر لج مرورج الطيب على الموضوع.. نحن كل يوم نقرأ السورة.. في اي وقت يناسبج.. انا مرات اقراها الصبح.. مرات العصر.. مرات بالليل حسب جدولي.. لاني مرات اكون وايد مشغولة ومرات وايد فاضية فارتب قرايتي على جدولي اليومي.. كل يوم نقرا السورة كامله (هي تقريبا جزئين ونص) يمكن اول ايام تكون طويله عليج وثقيلة بس هذا الاحساس ايي لان الشيطان مايباج تقرينها (ترى سورة البقرة تطرد الشياطين من المنزل مدة 3 ايام).. وبعدين بتكون خفيفة عليج وايد.. القراءة كانت قبل تاخذ مني ساعة.. الحين صارت تاخذ مني 50 دقيقة تقريبا..

لا تحطين نية معينة في بالج بس بعد كل قراءة .. ادعي من قلبج للشي اللي تبينه وان شاءالله رب العالمين يستجيب.. طرشي لي اسمج عالخاص عشان ادعي لج مع الاخوات..

----------


## السوناتا

انا بديت اقراها من اسبوع تقريبا واحس براحه نفسيه واااااااااايد 
واقراها بنيه انه الله يحققلي ويعطيني اللي في بالي ويكون لي 

ادعولي بنات

----------


## عااااالية

ان شاء الله بحاول اقراها يوميا ادعوولي خواتي

----------


## حـصـه

الحمدلله اتممت قراءة سورة البقرة

دعواتكن لي خواتي باني استمر في قرايتها 

والله يرزقني الهدايه وحسن الخاتمه

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله وبحمده اتممت من قراء سورة البقره ^_^


ربي يوفجناا ياااربي,,,


ويرزقكم كل الي تبوونه ^_^



سبحاان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل رب العالمييين وبفضلكن بدييت ادااوم سورة البقره ^_^


كنت اقول طويله وما بخلصهاا واختي اتم عليها يوميين وجذه بدايتها كانت صعبه,,,


وكنت احلم بشي يخووف عقب ثلاث اياام حلمت حلمت حلووو ويوم ورا يووم عقب ما احلم بس اقوم مرتااحه,,,

بس ببع الاحيااناتيني ضيييج بس احاولاني انسى خلييه ياثر علييه وبس ^_^

ربي يوفقج زووز1 وربينويلج الي في بالج ياربي,,,


وينوويكن الي في بالكن ياااربي ^_^



سبحان الله*

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله توني قريتها كامله 
والله يتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## @عين الظبي@

السلام عليكم

خواتي انا بديت اقراها يوميا من شهررر وكان كل شي عااادي بس البااارحه تميت ادوخ كل ما اقراها ادوخ والله اني دخت 3 مرااااااات ...

ما اعرف شو السبب ..؟؟

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

بنات انا اقراها بس مش مداومه بس وااااايد اقرا الواقعه والدخان قبل لا ارقد ويس بعد صلاة المغرب

خلااااااص سجلوني معاكم من القارئات وبدون انقطاع ان شاء الله

ومع الاستغفار يابنات لا تقطعون الاستغفار 

لاني ولله الحمد مداووومه ومن ساعتها الخير ماينقطع عني ابدا وماصرت محتاجه لحد 
وخلاص عقلي وقلبي حتى تبرمجوا على الاستغفار 

الله يثبتنا ويثبتكم ويااااااااااااي امين 

والله حلو انه انشجع بعض على طاعة الله ان شاءالله يجمعنا عند حوض الكوثر اميييييييييييييين

----------


## cute uae

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي انا بديت اقراها يوميا من شهررر وكان كل شي عااادي بس البااارحه تميت ادوخ كل ما اقراها ادوخ والله اني دخت 3 مرااااااات ...
> 
> ما اعرف شو السبب ..؟؟


أستمري و موووول لا توقفين

و الله يثبتج يا رب

----------


## اللندنيه

ان شاء الله بداوم عليهاااا

----------


## حـصـه

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## قطوه_دلوعه

أنا الحمدالله بفضل الله وتشجيع المنتدى استويت من قارئات سورة البقرة الحمدالله 

واقراااها كل يوم من بعد صلاة العشا ومن عقبها ارقد

وما شاااء الله حاااااااااااااسه برااااحه عجيبه

وصح اني بكمل اسبوعين تقريبا للحين بس والله احس رزقي تغير للأحسن

واحاااول بعد اكثر من الاستغفاار


وتعرفوووون بنات.... احس هالشي زااد الطمع في قلبي (طمع في الأجر).... احس اني ابا ازييد من الصلوات والاشياء الزينه ابا اجر اكثر 



الله يثبتناا يارب


ومشكوووووووووووووره يا رااعية الموضوووع

أنا فعلا أحبج في الله وكلكم بعد


اختكم
قطوه دلوووعه

----------


## حور المجروحة

ربي يثبتكن  :Smile:

----------


## jameela200

> أنا الحمدالله بفضل الله وتشجيع المنتدى استويت من قارئات سورة البقرة الحمدالله 
> 
> واقراااها كل يوم من بعد صلاة العشا ومن عقبها ارقد
> 
> وما شاااء الله حاااااااااااااسه برااااحه عجيبه
> 
> وصح اني بكمل اسبوعين تقريبا للحين بس والله احس رزقي تغير للأحسن
> 
> واحاااول بعد اكثر من الاستغفاار
> ...


بارك الله فيج إختي

والله حتى أنا أحس بهالشعور...كنت بس حاطة في بالي أقرى سورة البقرة+الإستغفار+أذكار الصباح والمساء....طبعا مع الفروض والسنن...الحين لا ...أريد أسوي جدول ثاني...أضمن فيه إني كل يوم أخلص جزء...وأتأكد إني بنيت لي بيت في الجنة ...وحصلت على الكنوز...
أحس وايد أشياء تحسنت في حياتي...
صار لي 8 أيام أقرى مع الجدول طبعا...بس أنا اموصلة أكثر....
كنت أموووت على التسوق...الحين صار لي فترة ما طبيت السوق...
وما أسمع الأغاني أو أشوف تلفزيون...واخاف من إني أشوف شي حرام...
وما أحش مثل أول...وما يهمني إلي تكلم علي....أحس إني الحين قريييبة من ربي...
وربي يثبتنا كلنا...وأنا متأكدة من إن كل بنت تقرا السورة بتقول نفس كلامي....

----------


## zooz1

> *الحمدالله بفضل رب العالمييين وبفضلكن بدييت ادااوم سورة البقره ^_^
> 
> 
> كنت اقول طويله وما بخلصهاا واختي اتم عليها يوميين وجذه بدايتها كانت صعبه,,,
> 
> 
> وكنت احلم بشي يخووف عقب ثلاث اياام حلمت حلمت حلووو ويوم ورا يووم عقب ما احلم بس اقوم مرتااحه,,,
> 
> بس ببع الاحيااناتيني ضيييج بس احاولاني انسى خلييه ياثر علييه وبس ^_^
> ...


الله يرزقج الجنة يارب.. ياريتني مثلج اقراها مرتين في اليوم

----------


## انشودة حب

انا قرأتها اليوم ماخذت عندي غير ساااااااااعه وإن شاء الله أستمر عليها .. لكن حسيت برااااااااااااااااحه نفسيه أول مره احسها .. وإني هاااااادئه ومتحكمة في انفعالاتي وشعوري .. وهذا أهم شيء طبعا .. والحمدلله ..


بالتوفيق للجـــــــــــــميع

----------


## الدانه 2009

الحمدلله على كل شي والله يفرجها علينا يارب ويرزق كل وحده كل خير يارب

----------


## jameela200

باقي لي آخر جزء بقراه في السيارة

----------


## عالية الغالية

الحمدلله 

قريت 21 صفحة في 8 ركعات من صلاة الضحى 


والباقي قريته وخلصته قبل الأذان 



والله ييسر اموري 

لأني صدق مضايجة وحاسة بخنقة 


بس واثقة ان ربي بيرزقني 


( ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى )

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله باجيلي نصه بقرأه فالبريك  :Smile:

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله بفضل الله خلصت من قراءة سورة البقره ^_^


ورربي يرحمنا برحمته ياربي



استغفر الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zooz1


الله يرزقج الجنة يارب.. ياريتني مثلج اقراها مرتين في اليوم



آمييين ياربي..


ان شاء الله ياربي ^_^




*

----------


## mallak24

حتى أنا خلصت قرايه

----------


## zooz1

انا في الدوام وفاضية... بقراها قبل لا ينط علي المدير..لول
بحط الكاونتر عشان احسب في كم دقيقة بخلصها

سي يوووووو

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله توني خلصت من قرايتها 
والله يتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## jameela200

أنا اليوم بيكون اليوم العاشر حسب الجدول اللي أمشي عليه....يعني أنا امداومة عليها أكثر...

وأمس باليل حلمت حلم يخرع...وكل اشوي أنقز من الشبرية...ويدتي الله يحفظها راقدة وياي في الحجرة 

حست فيني...وكنت عرقانة على الآخر...شغلت المكيف على رقم 10وما اتلحفت صدق كنت حراااانة ويدتي يبست من البرد ....

كلما أغمض اعيوني ايني هالحلم....وكأن حد يقول لي لا اتوقفين....ويوم أفتح اعيوني أقول بوقف خايفة وايد...وأغمض مرة ثانية يقول لي....

أميييييييييييه ......


بس أنا ما بوقف لو شو ما صاااااار....


واصلوا بنات وياي......




اللهم ثبتنا على طاعتك....

----------


## حور المجروحة

ربي يحفظكن  :Smile:

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمد الله خلصت من قراية سورة البقرة  :Smile: 
ربي يثبتنا ع صراط المستقيم ..

----------


## mallak24

أنا اليوم قريت نصها والحين بعد بكمل قرايه لأن مديري في اجتماع والحمدالله البارحه قريتها مرتين وانا من بديت اقراها قمت سبحان الله أنش الساعه 5 لأن حاطه في بالي اني أقوم أصلي قيام الليل بس سبحان الله الشيطان شاطر أرد ارقد مره ثانيه بس ان شاء الله اليوم ما بيقدر علي لأن خلاص مصخها معاي وانا بكون أقوى منه

والله يتقبل منا ومنكم ان شاء الله

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله خلصت قرايتها عقب المغرب 
والله يتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## حور المجروحة

الله يتقبل مناا صالح الأعمـــــــ  :Smile:  ـــــــال

----------


## Te amo

مرحبــا [ ZoOz ]..~*

مـاشاء الله عليــج الله يعطيــج الصحــه والعافيــه...
والله يثبتــــج على الطـاعـات و العبــادات 
ويــرزقــج الراحــه والسعــاده ويحققـلج أمنيــاتج...

إن شــاء الله 






وبــإذن الله 











بس إنتــي قــولــي (( آميين)) قبــل ..














































((بــاجر)) هـله الــي فـي بـالج يخطبــونج لـــه إن شـاء الله .. 
الله يرزقج الـزوج الصـالح الي يسعـدج ويريّحــج ويستــر عليــج عـاجـلاً غيــر آجـلا ..

=)

----------


## 3so0ola

الحمدلله للحين مستمرة والله يثبتني ويثبت الكل ...^_^

----------


## شيطونــه

ما شاء الله عليييييج  :Smile:  الله يزيدج من فضله يارب .. حمستيني اني اشارك وياكم ..  :Smile: 

كنت دووم اقول بقراها .. لكن ماداوم ع القرايه .. 

الله يلعنك يا ابلييس .. 

بس الحين حمستوني والله  :Smile:  .. انا بشارك وياكم بعد ..

----------


## أحب الزين

الحمدلله الهمه مستمره معاكم يا خواتي وقولو أمييييييييين 
" يارب يا أكرم الاكرمين يا أرحم الراحمين يا أجود الأجودين إرزق كل البنات الي بادين معانا حملة قرأة سورة البقرة يوميا الزوج الصالح عاجل غير آجل يارب ويسر أمورنا جميعا اللهم أنت الغني ونحن الفقراء أنت القوي ونحن الضعفاء اللهم نحن المضطرين إليك وأنت المجيب يسر أمورنا وإقضي حوائجنا اللهم لا تحوجنا إلى أحد إلا إليك ياارب أسبغ علينا من كرمك يااارب نسألك فرج قريبا فأنت أعلم بحالنا ويسر أمور كل خواتي " آميييييييييييين بإذن الله ونحن محسنين الظن بالله انه الفرج قريب والسعادة قادمة لكل البنات إن شاء الله

----------


## dream-land

الله يثبتكم يارب العالمين، ويرزق كل وحدة مننا الزوج الصالح الذي تقر به عينها،وتسعد به دنيا وأخرة،، وأنا بإذن الله ببدأ وياكم المشوار، 

بخبركم عن تجربتي وإلي كنت مقصرة فيها بعض الشيء للاسف 


من شهور (تقريبا ع شهر 8/2007) قريت سورة البقرة ونفذت الخطة لكن ماكنت ملتزمة ألتزام كلي في ايام الدورة قصرت فيها وما قريت وفي بعض الايام ابليس قص علي وتكاسلت فيها، لكن رحمت الله أوسع الحمدلله الله رزقني الوظيفة ^ـ^، لكن نفسيتي تعبانه وايد فيها،وبدوا الخطاب يدقون الباب بعد سنين طويلة من السكون المخيف من باب لا يطرق^ـ^، لكن بعده النصيب ما ية

واليوم قريت موضوعج حبيبتي زوزو، الله يوفقج يارب شجعتيني اقرا، عسى ربي يفرج عني الضيق والهم في الوظيفة ويرزقني الانسان الصالح الكريم الحبيب،،،
بنات ضروري تحطون النية لكل عمل تسونه،،، في بنات يقرون من دون ما يعقودون النية،، حطوا النية وتوكلوا على الله، والكل مأجور، والاجر والثواب عند رب العالمين ما يضيع،، 
يارب العالمين يارب يارب الله يوفقني واياكم ويفرج عنا ويرزقنا حلاله ويبعد عنا الشيطان

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله أنا مستمرة في القراءة

حلمت ببنت شعرها طويل وشكل ويهها مب واضح واتقولي وقفي احسن لج ترا عايشة ما بتخليج وكنت في الحلم خايفة واول ما قمت من النوم حسيت براحة عجيبة وسمعت آذان الظهر،،،

ربي يفرج همي ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح ويفرح امي يا رب

----------


## Wolves_grl

*اسمحولي بنات امس ما دخلت كنت مشغوله يعلني فداكن,,,

الحمدالله امس قريت سورة البقره مرتيين,,

واليوم الصبح مره وببدا فيها الظهر ان شاء الله للمره الثاانيه ,,


الله يوفجكم


سبحان الله*

----------


## zooz1

> مرحبــا [ ZoOz ]..~*
> 
> مـاشاء الله عليــج الله يعطيــج الصحــه والعافيــه...
> والله يثبتــــج على الطـاعـات و العبــادات 
> ويــرزقــج الراحــه والسعــاده ويحققـلج أمنيــاتج...
> 
> إن شــاء الله 
> 
> 
> ...


حبيبتي والله..
فديتج وا يد استانست

آمـــــــــــــــــــين...

(لول ما صدقت)

هذي احلى دعوة لي من احلى عضوة  :Smile: 
بارك الله فيج والله يتقبل طاعاتج وعباداتج ودعواتج واولهم دعوتج لي (خخخخ)
والله يرزق كل البنات اللي بدأن في قراءة سورة البقرة معاي الازواج الصالحين.. عاجلا غير اجل يا ررررررررب..

انا مخلصة كل شغلي بسير اتوضى وبستغل الوقت في قراءة سورة البقرة لين يأذن..وأصلي الظهر

----------


## (بنت القبايل)

_موضوع جميل وحبيت اني اشارك فيه

انا كانت فيه مشاكل بيني وبين ريلي من داومت على الاستغفار انقلبت حياتي 

اربع وعشرين درجه من بعد ما كنت اظن انه ما يحبني اصبح يموت فيني

اما تجربتي مع صورة البقرة

انا فيه اشياء اتظيع مني وما احصلها شو ما قلبت البيت فوق حدر 

وسبحان الله من بعد سورة البقرة حصلت الاشاء الي كانت ظايعه عني

لا وفي اماكن كنت امدورة فيها سبحان الله كيف ما ادري

والسموحه خواتي طولت عليكم تقبلوا مروري_

----------


## صعب المنال2004

ان شالله انا ببدا فيها والله يحقق اللي فبالي ويوفقني ويرزقني بنات ادعولي معاكم

----------


## uae13122



----------


## حـصـه

الـحـمـدلله خلصت قرايت سورة البقرة

يارب ثبتنا على طاعتك وارزقني وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين

دعواتكم لي

----------


## حـصـه

> *اسمحولي بنات امس ما دخلت كنت مشغوله يعلني فداكن,,,
> 
> الحمدالله امس قريت سورة البقره مرتيين,,
> 
> واليوم الصبح مره وببدا فيها الظهر ان شاء الله للمره الثاانيه ,,
> 
> 
> الله يوفجكم
> 
> ...





ما شاء الله عليج ياختي 

الله يثبتج على طاعته ويطيب خاطرج ويرزقج كل الي تتمنينه

دعواتج لي ^_^

----------


## عيون الحزن

الحمدلله خلصت قرات سوره البقره ..

الله يحقق اللى في بالي وبالك كل وحده

----------


## أحب الزين

وبعدنا مستمرين في طاعة الله أحلى شي يوم الكل يدعون حق بعض ترا الدعوة بالغيب مستجابه
وياارب ثبتنا على طاعتك ويااارب إستجب دعوتي وحقق الي في بالي ياارب أنك لا ترد أحد ورجائي فيك لا يخيب عاجل غير آجل ويسر أموري كلها وياارب وفق كل خواتي وإرزقني واياهم الزوج الصالح عاجل غير آجل يا بنات كل وحده تدخل سواء من المشاركين معانا حملة قرأة سورة البقرة أو الي يتابعون الموضوع ما يطلعون إلا بدعوة للجميع وأنا كل ما بدخل عشان أشيك على الردود بدعي للجميع وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## أحب الزين

> الله يثبتكم يارب العالمين، ويرزق كل وحدة مننا الزوج الصالح الذي تقر به عينها،وتسعد به دنيا وأخرة،، وأنا بإذن الله ببدأ وياكم المشوار، 
> 
> بخبركم عن تجربتي وإلي كنت مقصرة فيها بعض الشيء للاسف 
> 
> 
> من شهور (تقريبا ع شهر 8/2007) قريت سورة البقرة ونفذت الخطة لكن ماكنت ملتزمة ألتزام كلي في ايام الدورة قصرت فيها وما قريت وفي بعض الايام ابليس قص علي وتكاسلت فيها، لكن رحمت الله أوسع الحمدلله الله رزقني الوظيفة ^ـ^، لكن نفسيتي تعبانه وايد فيها،وبدوا الخطاب يدقون الباب بعد سنين طويلة من السكون المخيف من باب لا يطرق^ـ^، لكن بعده النصيب ما ية
> 
> واليوم قريت موضوعج حبيبتي زوزو، الله يوفقج يارب شجعتيني اقرا، عسى ربي يفرج عني الضيق والهم في الوظيفة ويرزقني الانسان الصالح الكريم الحبيب،،،
> بنات ضروري تحطون النية لكل عمل تسونه،،، في بنات يقرون من دون ما يعقودون النية،، حطوا النية وتوكلوا على الله، والكل مأجور، والاجر والثواب عند رب العالمين ما يضيع،، 
> يارب العالمين يارب يارب الله يوفقني واياكم ويفرج عنا ويرزقنا حلاله ويبعد عنا الشيطان



شدتني العبارة الي كاتبه فيها { وبدأ الخطاب يدقون الباب بعد سنين طويلة من السكون المخيف من باب لا يطرق } إن شاء الله الابواب كلها بتنفتحلج وبيج الخير تفائلي والله يسر أمورج ويرزقج بوظيفه ترتاحين فيها ويرزقج الزوج الصالح وأنا معاج وكل خواتي آميييييين لا تنسينا من الدعاء

----------


## jameela200

اليوم 12يوم لي أقرى

ربي يثبتنا....

----------


## عالية الغالية

قريتها البارحة مرتين 

مرة بعد صلاة العشاء 

ومرة في صلاة القيام 



والله يرزق كل وحدة باللي تتمناه 


انا امنيتي ان الله يفرجها على أهلي من اوسع ابوابه 


ويرزقني الوظيفة والبيت

----------


## cute uae

> أنا اليوم بيكون اليوم العاشر حسب الجدول اللي أمشي عليه....يعني أنا امداومة عليها أكثر...
> 
> وأمس باليل حلمت حلم يخرع...وكل اشوي أنقز من الشبرية...ويدتي الله يحفظها راقدة وياي في الحجرة 
> 
> حست فيني...وكنت عرقانة على الآخر...شغلت المكيف على رقم 10وما اتلحفت صدق كنت حراااانة ويدتي يبست من البرد ....
> 
> كلما أغمض اعيوني ايني هالحلم....وكأن حد يقول لي لا اتوقفين....ويوم أفتح اعيوني أقول بوقف خايفة وايد...وأغمض مرة ثانية يقول لي....
> 
> أميييييييييييه ......
> ...


استمري و موووووول لا توقفين

صار لي نفس الشي .. تميت أحلم احلام غريبة و مرة حلمت بحرمة تضربني على ظهري و تقولي وقفي قراية .. الله يثبتنا يا رب

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة بالقرااءة

----------


## أحب الزين

الحمدلله الهمه عاليه وتوب وكله بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بنات إدعولي الله يسر أموري لا تنسوني من الدعاء تراني هالايام ضايجة شوي أنا حلمت من فترة أنه قطوة تلحقني وكنت أركض ودخلت صالة بيتنا وشفت ثلاث فئران لونها أسود واقفه على دريشة الصاله تطالعني وقمت زايغة بس أنا مستمرة في القراءة وما في شي بيوقفني بإذن الله وثقه بالله أنه بيحفظني من كل سوء لانه سورة البقر تطرد الجن والحسد والسحر والله يحفظني ويحفظ كل البنات من كل عين حاسده وكل سحر آمييين

----------


## jameela200

قريتها...والحين بس مستمعة....

----------


## cute uae

> الحمدلله الهمه عاليه وتوب وكله بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بنات إدعولي الله يسر أموري لا تنسوني من الدعاء تراني هالايام ضايجة شوي أنا حلمت من فترة أنه قطوة تلحقني وكنت أركض ودخلت صالة بيتنا وشفت ثلاث فئران لونها أسود واقفه على دريشة الصاله تطالعني وقمت زايغة بس أنا مستمرة في القراءة وما في شي بيوقفني بإذن الله وثقه بالله أنه بيحفظني من كل سوء لانه سورة البقر تطرد الجن والحسد والسحر والله يحفظني ويحفظ كل البنات من كل عين حاسده وكل سحر آمييين


الله يعينج و يفرج همي و همج يا رب ..

----------


## أحب الزين

> الله يعينج و يفرج همي و همج يا رب ..


آمييييييين وياج إن شاء الله وشكرا على الدعوة الحلوه

----------


## الزنجبيل

> الحمدلله الهمه عاليه وتوب وكله بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بنات إدعولي الله يسر أموري لا تنسوني من الدعاء تراني هالايام ضايجة شوي أنا حلمت من فترة أنه قطوة تلحقني وكنت أركض ودخلت صالة بيتنا وشفت ثلاث فئران لونها أسود واقفه على دريشة الصاله تطالعني وقمت زايغة بس أنا مستمرة في القراءة وما في شي بيوقفني بإذن الله وثقه بالله أنه بيحفظني من كل سوء لانه سورة البقر تطرد الجن والحسد والسحر والله يحفظني ويحفظ كل البنات من كل عين حاسده وكل سحر آمييين




افا عليك جان ضربتيهم بخيزرانة والقطوة تفلتي عليها خخخخخخخخ

امزح معاك الله يثبتك وينصرك والله اني مب احلام الا وساوس تموت وانة للحين لين اقراها تجيني هالوساوس بس ما علي منها اقول اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم واقرا ء مرة ثانية وهي الاحلام بتتغير وبتصير رؤى حلوة يخبرك فيها الله بالحلول بدون لاتعبين روحك تجيك لحد عندك لمشاكل او اشياء كنت تبين تعدلينها سبحان الله هذة مكافئة من عنده لاننا قاعدين نجاهد عشان نغلب الشيطان وانة من قريت السورة والاشياء الحلوة تصير لي وحدة ورى الثانية
والحمد لله

----------


## حـصـه

الـحمـدلله خلصت قرايت سورة البقرة


الله يثبتنا على طاعته


دعواتكم لي يا خواتي بالزوج الصالح الي يفرح قلب امي وابوي


اليوم الميعه وساعه استجابه .. لا تنسوني من دعواتكم

----------


## مناها رضاربها

جزاكى الله خيرا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وانا بقرائها بس مومواظبه 
من اليوم ان شاء الله بواظب واكتبلكم اللى بحسه وبحلمه
وان شاء الله نعين بعضنا على طاعه ربنا

----------


## شيطونــه

و انا مستمره وياكم باذن الله و مابخلي ابليس يخرب عليه .. 

الحمد لله من بديت اقرا .. احس نفسيتي تغيرت .. و استويت اقوى عن قبل .. 

قبل كنت دووم ساكته و ماكول حقي .. بس الحين الحمد لله .. اناقش و ماتم ساكته .. 

الله يزيدنا من فضله يااااااارب و يرزق كل وحده على قد نيتها ياااااااااااااارب  :Smile: 

انتـــــــو حبايبــــــــي واللــــــــــــــه .. 

يالله بسير اكملها و ان شاء الله اليوم انش حق صلاة القياام ..

----------


## شموخ عليا

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## cute uae

مستمرة بالقراءة .. و الأحلام المزعجة بعد مستمرة .. و الله يثبتني يا رب

----------


## أحب الزين

> افا عليك جان ضربتيهم بخيزرانة والقطوة تفلتي عليها خخخخخخخخ
> 
> امزح معاك الله يثبتك وينصرك والله اني مب احلام الا وساوس تموت وانة للحين لين اقراها تجيني هالوساوس بس ما علي منها اقول اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم واقرا ء مرة ثانية وهي الاحلام بتتغير وبتصير رؤى حلوة يخبرك فيها الله بالحلول بدون لاتعبين روحك تجيك لحد عندك لمشاكل او اشياء كنت تبين تعدلينها سبحان الله هذة مكافئة من عنده لاننا قاعدين نجاهد عشان نغلب الشيطان وانة من قريت السورة والاشياء الحلوة تصير لي وحدة ورى الثانية
> والحمد لله


والله ضحكتيني  :Wink:  شكرا على مرورج الحلو ولا تنسيني من دعائج فديتج

----------


## أحب الزين

> مستمرة بالقراءة .. و الأحلام المزعجة بعد مستمرة .. و الله يثبتني يا رب


يوم الواحد مستمر بالقراءه والاحلام المزعجة مستمرة هذادليل أنه مفعول هاي السورة العظيمة قوي إستمري فديتج والله يسر أمورج

----------


## شيطونــه

بنات بخبركم شو استوا لي اليوم .. 
البارحه فليل قبل لا ارقد قريت السوره كلها .. و عندي شي في حياتي مهم لي .. 
كنت اتحسب الشي بيكون مصدر سعاده لي .. فعقب ما خلصت القرايه صليت ركعتين .. 
و دعيت بدعاء الاستخاره .. 

و سبحاااااااان الله يا بنات طلعت البلاوي والله .. يعني انا من نفسي خلااص هونت .. 
و الحينه انا مابغي هالشي لو شوو فيه من خير و سعاده .. 

الحمد لله يارب .. دووم ادعي ان الله ينور لي دربي .. و سبحاان الله شوفو شو استوا ..

----------


## lollypop.84

انا اقراها صار لي اسبووووووع
لا احلام ولا شي

والحمدلله كل شي تمام

بس امس ياني كابوس صغنون

اني راقده
وحرمه تمسكني من ويهي وتتلاعب بويهي 

وعقب شوي قامت تمشي فالهوى 

ما ادري
خفت وتميت اقراعلى عمري ورقدت

بس ملاحظه شي

من بديت اقرا السوورة
قمت ارقد وايد
يعني تستوي الساعه 8 ابدا انود
اقاوم لين 10 وعقب خلاااااااااص
وانش من الساعه 7 الصبح ^^

ومستمرييييييييييين

----------


## شموخ عليا

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي
ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## فتفوته2005

يت فترة قريت فيها البقرة كل يوم بس عقب تكاسلت عنها إن شاء الله برجع اقراها كل يوم والله ييسر امورنا آمين

----------


## cute uae

> يوم الواحد مستمر بالقراءه والاحلام المزعجة مستمرة هذادليل أنه مفعول هاي السورة العظيمة قوي إستمري فديتج والله يسر أمورج


أدري ان مفعول السورة عظييييييييم عشان جي مستمرة ان شاء الله

أنا بديت أقراها من تاريخ 10\10\2007

----------


## عالية الغالية

الحمدلله قريتها البارحة في صلاة القيام 



واليوم قريتها بعد صلاة العصر 

والله ييسر اموري وامور اهلي

----------


## Wolves_grl

*أسمحولي بناات اني ما ادخل ^_^..

بس الحمدالله بعدني ع قراءة سورة البقره ^^

الحمدالله كل يوم اقراها واليوم عقب صلاة العشا بخلصها باجي لي صفحتيين قلت بقراها وبرقد ^_^...

وان شاء الله كل يوم بتشوفوني موجوده عندكم ياربي...


وربي يرزقكم بالي تتمنوووه يااااااااااااربيي


ادعولي بنااات...



سبحان الله*

----------


## Wolves_grl

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حـصـه


ما شاء الله عليج ياختي 

الله يثبتج على طاعته ويطيب خاطرج ويرزقج كل الي تتمنينه

دعواتج لي ^_^




آميييييييييييييييييييين ياربي ربي يسمع منج الغاليه ^_^؟؟؟


الله يوفقج حبيبتي ^^



*

----------


## حووواااوووه

يالسه اسمعها 

الله يرزقنا من نعيمه
ادعولي ^_^

يارب اتوظف وتهدي سري واتزوج  :Smile:

----------


## jameela200

قريتها توني من ساعة 4 قبل الفجر...يعني القيام...وباقي لي الجزء الأخير...
وربي يثبتنا إن شاء الله ....ويرزقنا ما نتمنى في الدنيا والآخرة...
ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير...
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم..أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله كنت اقرأها مرتين و أنا فالحرم  :Smile:

----------


## mallak24

كنت أقراها من 08/02/09 بس البارحه ما قريتها وحلمت حلم يخوف والله اني نشيت من رقادي من الخوف والحين مضايقه اني ماقريتها البارحه بس ان شاء الله من اليوم خلاص ما بوقف القرايه

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .

الحمدلله قريتها 













( ربي اني مسني الضر وأنت ارحم الراحمين )

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*الحمدالله توني خلصت قرايتها 

والله يتقبل منا يارب*

----------


## فديتني

الحمدلله خلصت قرات سوره البقره ..

الله يحقق اللى في بالي وبال كل وحده

يارب اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بونبون

أنا بديت أقرى سورة البقرة من شهر تقريبا
...والحمدالله مرتاحة جدااااااااااا

----------


## صوت المحب

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير...
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم..أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه انك لا تخلف الميعاد اجمع (صوت المحب)بالانسان اللي تتمناه و اجعله من نصيبها و وفقهم لبعض
اللهم ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصلحين 

آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين


آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين

آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييينآآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## غلا_دبي

الحمدلله انا صار لي اسبوعين وانا اقراها .. 

الحمدلله حاسه براحه فضيعه الله يثبتنا وياكم على طاعته

----------


## شموخ عليا

> ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير...
> لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم..أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
> 
> 
> اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه انك لا تخلف الميعاد اجمع ( شموخ)بالانسان اللي تتمناه و اجعله من نصيبها و وفقهم لبعض
> اللهم ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصلحين 
> 
> آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين آآآميييييييييييييييييييين
> ...

----------


## اسومه الدلوعه

انا صارلي عشرين اليوم والحمداللع مرتاحة


وادعوولي االله ايسر اموري

----------


## حورية الامارات

انا اقرا سورة البقرة وله الحمد بس مايخص الاحلام وشو يصير انا اللهم احس بالراحة والحمدله

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبحاااااان الله هالموضوع ياه بوقته والله ما شاء الله عليج اختي زوز الموضوع رائع رائع جدا وياه بوقته الحمدلله  :Smile:  لاني اليوم بادية أقرى سورة البقره ^_^

بس بسألكم اذا يت الدوره شو نسوي .. انا ما أريد انقطع عنها اريد اكمل 40 يوم متواصل بدون ما انقطع وما اريد اقرى من النت راسي يعورني فعادي نقرى من تفسير القران ؟؟

وان شاء الله راح اشارككم تجربتي مع قراءة سورة البقره وما شاء الله اختي الاحلام الي حلمتيها وايد طيبه وصج سورة البقرة معجزة سبحان الله  :Smile: 

انا حاليا أمور بضغوط نفسيه والله ومن هالشهور والدورة بدت تتأخر معاي قبل كانت منتظمه بس ان شاء الله الله بيسر الامور واشوف نتايج سورة البقره الطيبه ان شاء الله  :Smile: 

والله يعيينا ويعيينكم ويثبتنا على طاعته اميين يارب

----------


## المنصوريه_55

الله يوفقكم ويتمم علييكم وناستكم
اتمنى ماتقطعون قرايتها بعد ما اتخلصون الاربعين يوم  :Smile:

----------


## Wolves_grl

*الحمدالله اتممت من قراءت سورة البقره امس واليوم والحمدالله ^_^


وان شاء الله المره ثانيه ع صلاة العصر ياربي,,,


ادعولي بنااات والله احس بضيييج وربي يحقق الي في بالي ^_^



الله يوفجكن ياربي ^^



سبحان الله*

----------


## السويديه*

بنات جاويوني أقراها كامله بيوم واحد ولا عادي 5 صفحات باليوم

----------


## الغفليه

الحمد الله سوره البقره مفعولها قوي مع استغفار شرط النيه خواتي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> بنات جاويوني أقراها كامله بيوم واحد ولا عادي 5 صفحات باليوم


امممم مادري اختي بس سورة البقرة سبحان الله اذا قريتيها ما راح تقدرين توقفينها راح تكملينها لين اخرها اذا قريتيها بتمعن 

انا احس تقرينها كامله بيوم واحد احسن وعشان تتمعنين في آيات ومعاني السورة كامله يوم واحد

ما تاخذ منج الا ساعه وحده بس في اليوم  :Smile: 

بالنسبه لي يوم اقراها كامله احس براحه اكبر 



انزين بنات بسألكم نقرى سورة البقره أي وقت ولا في وقت معين احسن نقراها فيه ؟؟ الله يخليكم ردوو بسرعه 

لاني اقراها بعد صلاة العشا .. مب لازم وقت معين عادي صح؟

----------


## يارب فرج همي

ان شالله من اليوم ببدأ وانا خاطري في قيام الليل بذات الغلا انا اصلا كنت اقراها لدرجه وللله الحمد استويت اقراها من 4 لي 5 مرات في اليوم بس يتني الدوره وكنت ادور في النت القران ألكتروني ويزاج الله خير انج حطيتيه ... ان شالله اول ما اقراها اليوم بكتب ألكم والله يجعلنا نقراها طوووووووووووووووول العمر

----------


## بستكية

[[COLOR="Blue"]B]مشكوره أختي 

جزاك الله خيرا ويرزقج ولد الحلال يقدر يصونج و يحافظ عليج يارب بس لا تنسين أتبشرينا بخطبتج أن شاء الله 

لا تزعلين لا أنتي ولا أربيعتج رب العالمين ما ينسى عبده يمكن تأخير موضوع الزواج خير لكم 
[COLOR="Red"](عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا فهو خير لكم )[/COLOR]
الله يرزقكم الزوج الصالح ويرزقني الدريه الصالحه أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يين[/COLOR[/B]]

----------


## المتفائلة بالجنان

جزاكم الله كل خير
سوف أشارككم بهذه الحملة

----------


## jameela200

بسير أقرا الجزء الثاني والثالث بعد صلاة العشاء بإذن الله

يارب لا تحرمني من الأجابة

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك...واغنيني بفضلك عمن سواك
اللهم ...ضاقت علي الدنيا بما رحبت فلي لي سواك...ففرج همي وغمي
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## المتفائلة بالجنان

ان شاء الله اليوم ببدأ القراءة

----------


## BntZayed

:55 (7): .,. :55 (8): .,. :55 (7): 


موفقــــــــــات إنـ شــاءالله

.,.


اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .


.,.

 :55 (7): .,. :55 (8): .,. :55 (7): 


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

 :55 (7): .,. :55 (8): .,. :55 (7):

----------


## عيوز الفريج

*.. الحمدالله اليوم قريتها .. 
والله يتقبل منا ان شاء الله*

----------


## شموخ عليا

*الحمدلله مستمرة في القراءة* 




بنات ادعولي ربي يفرج همي وينولني مرادي وينصرني جد تعبت وامر بضيقة مايعلمها الا الله 
اللهم يامجيب دعاء المضطرين وياغياث المستغيثين أجب دعائي ودعائهم لي

----------


## يارب فرج همي

انا بديت القراءة من البارحه وان شالله استمر عليها بشكل متواصل طول الدهر مادمت حيه

----------


## 3so0ola

للحين مستمرة وان شالله ربي يثبتني ويثبت كل اللي مستمرة عليه..ويستجيب دعواتكم ياحلوات^_^

----------


## حور المجروحة

خلصت جزء و نص عقب فالبريك بكمل ربي يثبتنا  :Smile: 
لا تحرموني من دعواتكم الطيبه

----------


## غصن ريحان

الحمد لله كل يوم اقراها باستمرار والحمدلله أحس أني أخلصها بسرعة :Sobhan:

----------


## jameela200

أمس ما قريت  :Frown: 
قريت بس الجزء الأول والنص الأول من الجزء الثاني....حرام :Frown: 
إن شاء الله اليوم بقراها كلها

----------


## موزاني 22

ان شاء الله ابدا وياكم

----------


## *القطريه*

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي العزيزات

الله يجعل كل حرف قريتوووه في

ميزان اعمالكم الصالحه اللهم آمييييين

عندي سـؤال لوتكرمتوا جاوبوا عليه بصرااااااحه

اشوف اغلب اللي يقرون سورة البقره

نيتهم لتحقيق شي في بالهم مثل ان الله

يرزقها بالزوج (عاجلا غير عاجل)

وكأن سورة البقره متخصصه في تحقيق هالطلب

استغفر الله العظيم ,,, 

ليش الوحده اللي تقرأ سورة البقره

ماتكون نيتها مضاعفة الحسنات,, وحفظها مع التكرار

لانها مع سورة ال عمران تأتيان كانها ظله تظل من حفظها يوم القيامه

وكذلك اتكون النيه بقصد تحصين نفسها وبيتها من الشر والسحر

مجرد رأي اتمنى محد يفهمني خطـأ ,,,

( مشاركه معكم عن بعد في القراءة يوميا)

----------


## حـصـه

الـحـمـدلله مستمره في قرايت سورة البقره


اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادك

دعواتكم لي خواتي ... الله يثبتني على طاعته .. ويرزقنا الهدايه .. وحسن الخاتمه .. والشهاده عند الممات

----------


## صابني حبه

حتى أنـآ أبى أكون ويآكم..كنت من فترة أقرآهـآ بس للأسف قطعتهآ :Frown: 

لني استويت مآروم أنش لقيآم الليل من بدت الدوآمآت فآلجـآمعة وأحس جدولي متلخبط..

أنزين شو أحسن أقرآهـآ فقيآم الليل ولآ أقسمهآ ع َ طول اليوم وعقب كل فرض أقرآلي شووي؟

----------


## انشودة حب

> انزين بنات بسألكم نقرى سورة البقره أي وقت ولا في وقت معين احسن نقراها فيه ؟؟ الله يخليكم ردوو بسرعه 
> 
> لاني اقراها بعد صلاة العشا .. مب لازم وقت معين عادي صح؟


* عااااادي إختي تقرينها أي وقت .. ليس لديها وقت معين أو ساعة معينه .. أهم شي تقرينها كلها مع النية الخالصه لوجه الله .. والله يحقق لج إللي في بالج إن شاء الله ..

----------


## بسمة فجر

يزاج الله خير اختي 
و أنصح الكل يقرون سورة البقرة و بعد بحفظها 
و فعلا بدون مبالغة أحلى ايام حياتي كانت يوم كنت احفظ سورة البقرة و بعد ايام المراجعة 
شعور راااااااائع لا يوصف 
جربو بنفسكم و بتلاحظون الفرق في حياتكم

----------


## ام عبدالله...

> السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خواتي العزيزات
> 
> الله يجعل كل حرف قريتوووه في
> 
> ميزان اعمالكم الصالحه اللهم آمييييين
> 
> عندي سـؤال لوتكرمتوا جاوبوا عليه بصرااااااحه
> ...



ابدعتي

----------


## يارب فرج همي

الحمدالله اليوم ثاني يوم اقراها ... 

غناتي .. ادعي لي الله يخليج يفرج همي .. ويبعد عني كل من اراد بي سوء

----------


## zyna

الحمد الله كملت شهر وأنا مداومة ع قراية سورة البقرة ...ومستحيل أرقد فيوم وأنا مب قاريتنها ...وفعلا أحس براحة نفسية ويارب يستجيب دعائي وأحصل وظيفة زينة أرتاح فيها وينجحون عيالي فدراستهم ويجعلهم ربي من الصالحين ..وان شالله ربي يوفقنا يميع وييسر أمورنا

----------


## يمدحون الطاآف

ana ma qedart akamel

yatny 7emaah sed7atny 3 days blfrash

bas en shallah baqrahaa

ed3ely sis

----------


## السوناتا

انا مداومه وياكم على صورة البقره والاستغفار 

وان شاء الله يحقق اللي في بالي ويرزقني الزوج الصالح وكل البنات يارب امين

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمدالله أتممت قراءة سورة البقرة  :Smile:

----------


## pink 7

جزااااج الله خير ...

الله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## حـصـه

الـحـمـد لله خلصت من قرايت سوره البقرة


اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ،،


دعواتكن لي يا خواتي

----------


## أحب الزين

الله يسرأموركم جمعيا إن شاء الله عندي إستفسار أنا أقرأ يوميا السورة عقب صلاه الفجر جزء أقراه قرأئه جهرية والجزء في الدوام أقرآه قرائه صامته ويوم أرد البيت اكون تعبانه وعقب صلاه المغرب أقرأ الباقي بعد قرآئه صامته بس أكون مركزه لاني أحس نفسي واايد مرهقة يوم أرد من الدوام فعادي وإلا أفضل القرآه الجهرية وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## دانتيل

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## !baby_face!

اناااا من قريت الموضوع بديت اقرآآآ سورة البقره ..~

والحمد الله احس براحة كبيررره شرات ما قلتي اختي


ويزاج الله خير ع هالتشجييع ^_^

:
:

بس حبيت اسأل انا كل يوم بعد صلاة العشااا اقعد واقرى جزء واحد من سورة البقره

يعني خلاال اربع ايآم اتمم قرآيتهااا بالكآآمل

فهل انتم تقسموون الاجزاء شراتي ولا تقرون السورة بأكملهآآآ ..؟!

----------


## jameela200

> السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خواتي العزيزات
> 
> الله يجعل كل حرف قريتوووه في
> 
> ميزان اعمالكم الصالحه اللهم آمييييين
> 
> عندي سـؤال لوتكرمتوا جاوبوا عليه بصرااااااحه
> ...



تدرين الغالية....
لو اتلاحظين كل البنات اللي يداومن على سورة البقرة أول شي يكون همهم الدنيا...
شوي شوي...يروح همهم للآخرة ....
وهذا شعوري وياهم بعد...
وربي يثبتنا....

بس اليوم ما قريييييت للأسف

----------


## cute uae

> تدرين الغالية....
> لو اتلاحظين كل البنات اللي يداومن على سورة البقرة أول شي يكون همهم الدنيا...
> شوي شوي...يروح همهم للآخرة ....
> وهذا شعوري وياهم بعد...
> وربي يثبتنا....
> 
> بس اليوم ما قريييييت للأسف


كنت اقراها عشان الله يفك السحر أو العين اللي فيني .. بس الحين استويت اقراها عشان الحسنات و لأن بركة و تركها حسرة مثل ما قال نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## fantk_z3ab

انا االحمدالله باديه اقرا البقره .. 

ويارب اسير الحج والعمره والله يستر عليه ويبعد عنا الهم والحزن ويغفرلنا ويرزقنا الزوج الصالح المصلح ^_^

----------


## برستيـج

ماشالله اكثر الردود تشرح الصدر 

بس ردي انا يمكن غير !!!

انا اقرا سورة البقره بس ما احس بالاحساس اللي الخوات يرمسن عنه من شرح الصدر والراحه .. احس عادي الامور عاديه ... 

بس يمكن ربي يصرف عني شي انا ماعرفه او يرزقني شي وانا مب منتبهه .... ما اعرف!!!!!

----------


## شموخ عليا

**

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي*
*ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## حـصـه

الـحـمـدلله خلصت قرايت سورة البقرة

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

يارب ارزقنا الهدايه ... وحسن الخاتمه .. والشهادة عند الممات 

اللهم آمـيـن

----------


## حور المجروحة

باجيلي شوي عقب بكمله بعد صلاة العصر  :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

يوميات اليوم 20-29
خذت اجازة يزمين من الدوام عشان اطلع اليهال شوي.. (اوني الخاله الطيبة)
وسويت بلان لهم.. قلت يوم الاربعاء بودي اموي الجمعية عشان تاخذ اغراض البيت.. وبقص على اليهال اونها حديقة..يلا سيروا لعبوا..لول بس اللي صار ان امي راحت مع اختي العودة يشترون اغراض حق بيتها.. واختي الثانية بتطلع مع ريلها.. وانا سووني البيبي سيتر!!!! (ربيتهم ونسيتهم... والله اهلي مستغليني استغلال سيئ)

ومن خطة الجمعية الى جليسة الاطفال.. اقصد الوحوش

وتعالي يازووز1 ومرة ثانية سمعي سوالف اليهال المملة وسمعي نكتهم اللي انا يوم كنت ياهل اقول نكت احلى..لول.. اونه خالو خالو (انزين ليش مرتين خالو!!.. قولها مرة) بقولج نكتة.. مرة انا وابوي رحنا الحديقة واشترا لي حلاوة وسوينا مادري شو وركبنا السيارة...وبعدين مادري وين رحنا هاهاها... 

ايه وين النكته؟؟ هاي قصة مش نكته!! لو تنطب وايد احسن

اكتشفت ان تربية اليهال صعبة..! شربي النونو حليب ورقديها..واربعي ورى اليهال عشان يحلون الواجب وعشيهم وسمعي سوالفهم ولعبي معاهم..هذا جزء بسيط من الاشياء الثانية.. عشان جي الجنة تحت اقدام الامهات.. الله يعطيهن العافية

المهم يلسنا نحل الواجب.. اتصدقون اتطورت المدارس عن ايامنا..صاروا يطلعون الواجب من الانترنت.. مب مثل ايامنا.. من الكتاب نفسه لول.. اول مرة اعرف هالشي.. بنت اختي يت تسألني منو من العلماء العرب سووا اختراعات افادت الناس؟!
هاه!!! انا ما اذكر البارحة شو متعشية.. تبيني اتذكر منو المخترعين وشو اختراعاتهم... يلا نسوي بحث في جوجل الله يطول بعمره.. وطلعنا الاسماء والاختراعات.. والله كشخة اتذكرت اشياء مال ايام المدارس 

يلا دور الولد.. سير هات كتبك وحل الواجب.. ما عندي واجب.. عن الكذب.. وبظرابة ياب الكتب وطلع في واجب انجليزي مخشوش!
ما عليه يا مسود الويه بتحله وريلك فوق راسك.......

خالو كيف ريلي فوق راسي.....

ما اعرف هذا مثل صيني يالبغام!!..(وصدق الولد السالفة...لول)

والله فديت البنات مؤدبات ويسمعن الكلام مش مثل الاولاد حشرة ومشاكل... بظرابة لين حل الواجب
و اول ما خلص..سألني تعرفين تيولين؟؟ ..
هاه.. ليش رقاصة قالوا لك!! .. 
طاع هذي ..يولة..يووووولة...

يلا روني انت.. 
انزين انا بروح اييب عصى وبراويج... اوكي

وشوي الا هو داخل بشو؟؟؟؟ .. اداة مميزة لليولة... جديدة في الميدان ولا يعرفها الكثير..
العصى مالت المخمة!!! اللي نخم الوسخ في البيت... ياب عصاتها وبيووول!! ههههههه
وبدت اليولة .. وصارت المنافسة بينه وبين اخته.. منو بيفوز باللقب لين جائني اتصال من امهم.. رقدوا اليهال؟؟
لا بعدهم..
.شووووووه!!! الساعة 9:45

انا بعد ما يا في بالي ان الوقت متاخر عليهم!! يلا قوموا.. يلا وقت الرقاد.. لا نحن نخاف نرقد بروحنا.. وسرت يلست مثل الحارس لين يرقدون.. وطبعا بظرابة وتهديد ووعيد رقدوا.. افف.. رقدوا هذول من صوب ونشت النونو من الصوب الثاني.. ويلا سكتيها ولعبيها وشربيها حليب.. وسوت كاكا.. طبعا انا ممكن اسوي كل شي الا اني اغسل كاكا.. نووو واي
واول ما يت امها.. عقيت عليها بنتها عليها ورحت ارقد

ثاني يوم خذت نقاهة من البيت (تعبت.. كنت جليسة اطفال كم ساعة.. لازم ارفه عن عمري شوي) طلعت مع ربيعاتي واستانسنا وسولفنا وضحكنا... 

ثالث يوم اللي هو يوم الجمعة.. قلنا يلا بنروح القرية العالمية وطلعنا جيش..ورحنا للقرية.. نصيحة محد يروح القرية مع اليهال.. لانهم حشرة وما يخلون الواحد يتشرى على راحته
بغيت امر على وايد قرى وما لحقت..بس الحمدلله استانست فيها

وردينا البيت وحطيت راسي ولا حسيت بالدنيا
حتى ما اتذكر شو حلمت.. شكلي ما حلمت شي من التعب..

ملاحظة: لاني خذت اجازة وكنت مسوية خطط طلعات وروحات وييات.. كنت ابدا قراءة سورة البقرة على الظهر.. مرات الضحى ومرات اول ما انش.. يعني لازم اطلع ساعة فراغ واقفل باب غرفتي واقرى السورة عشان ما انشغل وتروح علي

ياتني علوم من بعيد ان اهل الريال مرة ثانية ماطلوا (ابا اصفعهم..لول).. وهذا الشي ضايقني وايد وحسسني بالنقص.. سألت عمري..انا شو ناقصني؟ وبديت افكر بسلبية.. بس بعدين رديت استغفر ربي اقول يارب انت اعلم بما في نفسي.. اللهم ارزقني الخير حيث ما كان.. اللهم انك رحيم فارحمني ويسر امور زواجي من هالانسان ويسر امور زواجه مني
طبعا هذا كله كان في نفسي وما اتكلمت فيه جدام اي احد لا اهل ولا صديقة ولا اخت.. وحتى يوم طروا السالفة سويت عمري عادي وانا من داخلي متغصصة.. فكرت قد ما اقدر بالمنطق وقلت ترى كل شي قسمة ونصيب.. واذا لي نصيب باخذه بس بعد.. ما بفقد الامل ان ربي حاط لي الخير واكيد قرب وقت هالخير

اختي العودة ربت (عقبال البنات اللي ما حملن لين الحين.. الله يرزقهن الذرية الصالحة اللي تكون لهن قرة عين..يارب).. ويوم رحت ازورها في المستشفى قالت لي دعيت لج وايد (الله يستجيب)

----------


## zooz1

يوميات ال30-40
لاني كنت متضايقة.. قمت اطبخ اطلع ضيقتي بشي مفيد وايجابي ابرك من الشي السلبي ترى في النهاية بيرد علي.. جان اسوي هاك الخمير اللي نصه تحول مناقيش..لول.. بس كلوه..حتى امي تسألني كيف سويتي المناقيش.. لول (مسكينة ما تدري انه المفروض يكون خمير...لول)

حصلت كورس وطلعت اسبوع.. ارتحت من الدوام وهمه وابتعدت عن الكل.. كنت متضايقة من سالفة المماطل.. بس رتبت وقتي بحيث اني اروح الكورس وارد.. اصلي.. اقرأ سورة البقرة.. اشل عمري واطلع اخلص مشاويري واسوي شوبينج حق البيبي ولاختي.. وشريت لامي هدية حلوة عشان تستانس.. (والله فديتني فنااااانة  :Smile:  )

الحمدلله مر الاسبوع على خير وهدت نفسيتي وحسيت ان ما شي يسوى الزعل.. وفكرت وايد.. جلبت الموضوع من كل صوب عشان هالانسان.. انا صح اني اتمناه لي بالحلال وكزوج وليس صديق او عشيق.. انا نفسي اسمى واجود من هالشي والحمدلله والشكر.. بعد هذا لا يعني اني اعلق نفسي بامال واحلام قد تتحقق وقد لا تتحقق.. قلت انا بكون عادية واذا حد غيره دق الباب.. ما بقول لا حتى لو انا ميتة عليه.. بس عصفور في الايد ولا عشرة على الشجرة. وانا مش ناقصني شي الحمدلله (يارب لك الحمد على النعم اللي عطيتني اياها سواءا شفتها وعرفتها او ما عرفتها)
الكورس مر بهدوء وما خليت شي وا اشتريته لليهال ولأهلي..

ومرة ثانية ياتني هفة طبخ.. قلت بسوي حركة جديدة بالخمير.. جهزت عجينة الخمير (وحدة من بنات المنتدى الله يجزيها الخير.. عطتني المقادير) وزدت عليها سموكدت بيبروني مفروم smoked pepperoni - وجبنة شدر sharp cheddar cheese - مبشور وخليتها تتخمر.. وطلعت يممممممم (الله يجزيها الخير اللي خذت المقادير منها..) خمير بالببروني والجينة يم يم

ثاني يوم سويت كب كيك الجزر.. ضبطت معاي مية بالمية.. وايد استانست والنفسية صارت احسن الحمدلله.. وتابعت قراءة سورة البقرة..

وحلمت اني حامل وولدت!! وحملت مرة ثانية وولدت!! انا اللي اعرفه ان الحامل في الحلم هي حامل هم والله اعلم..!

ثاني يوم حلمت ان بنت اختي سوت كاكا على ايدي (يعي) وركضت عند المغسلة عشان اغسل ايدي بس ما اذكر بعدها شو صار

تعرفون شو العلوم اللي وصلتني؟؟ ان اهله سألوا عني.. والحمدلله وصلتهم أخبار طيبة عني (وجــــــــــان استانس).. الحين فيني فضووووول اني اعرف شو استوى بس ماسكة عمري حيل.. ثقيييييلة يازووز1.. يا خبر اليوم بفلوس.. بكرة يكون ببلاش.. معقولة اتيسرت؟؟؟
معقولة في مجال انهم يوافقون؟؟ دعواتكم يا بنات

اليوم اخر يوم.. كملت 40 يوم وانا اقرأ سورة البقرة.. الحمدلله في خلال ال40 يوم وايد اشياء صارت.. معظمها كانت حلوة بس الشي الاكبر هو الراحة النفسية اللي حسيت بها.. هذي عندي تسوى كل شي.. الحمدلله مرتاحة وايد وهادية اعصابي بعد ما قريت هذي السورة العظيمة..اتيسرت اموري وايد في كل شي..حتى اذا اطلع مكان زحمة احصل باركنج بسرعة..ممكن يكون هذا بسيط بس يسوي فرق بالنسبة لي..

الحمدلله يارب على نعمة الاسلام

انا محظوظة اني عرفت قدر هذه السورة.. كنت مخططة ان اقرأ السورة ل40 يوم بس الحين خلاص ما بوقف باذن الله.. بتم اقراها كل يوم بعد ماحسيت بالفرق قبل وبعد..وبتم ادعي وادعي لانه في النهاية بيرجع لي..

اخواتي خذيها نصيحة من اخت غريبة.. ما اعرفج ولا تعرفيني.. ما اعرف شو همج ولا اعرف شو في خاطرج ولا اعرف شو كربتج او شو امنيتج..بس اذا تبين راحة البال والسكينة.. ابدي قراءة سورة البقرة.. مافي شي يسوى راحة البال

طويلة.. هيه طويلة اول كم يوم بس بعدين من كثر الاعادة تحسينها اقصر واقصر واقصر.. بتتعودين وبتصير جزء من حياتج مثل الصلاة.. اذا ما صليتي تحسين في شي ناقص او في شي غلط.. 
جربي القراءة لمدة اسبوع بس.. ساعة كل يوم.. ترانا نقضي اكثر من ساعتين ونحن نحش ونغتاب وانم على الناس.. وكم ساعة انطالع تلفزيون وافلام وام بي سي ومسلسلات..ألخ

نروم نقضي ساعة نقرأ فيها هذه السورة العظيمة واول ما نخلص نرفع ايدنا للسماء وندعي لبعض..

الحمدلله انا مانسيت اي وحدة من الاخوات اللي طرشن لي اساميهن.. اخر دفعة اسامي ياتني عالخاص كانوا الاخوات: منال..نوال..فاخرة.. شيخة..عايشة.. نيرمين..مروة

الله يحقق لكل وحدة مرادها واللي ما عرسن ان شاء الله اييها ولد الحلال اللي يصونها عاجلا غير اجل واللي ما حملت بعدها..الله يرزقها الذرية الصالحة اللي تكون قرة عين لها عاجلا غير اجل ويرفع كربة كل مكروب ويسر امور كل مهموم

اشكر كل الاخوات اللي دخلوا موضوعي وشجعوني لو بكلمة وحدة ودعوا لي عن ظهر الغيب.. الله يجيهن الجنة يارب

انزين بس خلاص..سويتيها فيلم هندي حشى.. جلبي ويهج
انزين... مع السلامة

----------


## برستيـج

هههههههه حليلج يازوزو ... ذكرتيني بايام البيي سيتر مع عيال اخوي ... 

عاد غمضتني بنت اختج يوم سوت كاكا .. كم خليتيها وهي بوصخها حسبي الله ع ابليسج .. ليكون نقعتيها!!!!

الله ايسر عليج امور العرس ان شالله وتكونين من نصيبه وهو من نصيبج باذن الله

----------


## أحلى غراام

الله يوفقج يا zooz1


وتكونين من نصيبه ويكون من نصيبج



وانشالله يارب تتيسر امور زواجج وتفرحيييين

----------


## شموخ عليا

**



*الله يوفقج يا zooz1


وتكونين من نصيبه ويكون من نصيبج



وان شاء لله يارب تتيسر امور زواجج وتفرحيييين*


*الله يكتب لج الخير وين ما يكون الغالية* 

*لا تنسي أختج من الدعاء بظهر الغيب*
*(ابيج تدعي لي بعد كل قراءة لسورة البقرة و بعد كل صلاة فريضة)*



**

*أخياتي اسألكن الدعاء لي*
*ربى يفرج همى ويقضى لى حاجتى عاجلا وليس اجلا*

----------


## jameela200

كل يوم أتريا على نار قصصج يا زوزوا جني أشوف مسلسل أريد له نهاية حلللللوة ...وأنا متوقعة هالشي...

أنا عن نفسي قلت لج حلمت بالرسول عليه الصلاو والسلام يبشرني...
وكل يومين أو ثلاث أحلم حد يطري إسم محمد...ما أعرف شو التفسير...بس أحس 
ابراحة عظيييمة محد يصورها الحمدالله...واليوم حلمت إني أصعد الدري(الدرج) وأقول سبحان الله 
على كل درجة...

وربي لا يحرمني ولا يحرم كل بنت تتمنى الستر والأسرة من الزوج الصاااالح الطيب الحنون الودود...
على فكرة أنا ما قريت يوم الجمعة والسبت وهذا شي امضايقني واااايد خربت جدولي... :Frown: 
بس إن شاء الله ما بوقف خلاص...جهاااااد في سبيل الله...بإذن الله ....

----------


## حور المجروحة

ربي يرزقكن أجمعين  :Smile:

----------


## صعب المنال2004

الله يكتب لج الخير وين ما يكون الغالية 

لا تنسي أختج من الدعاء بظهر الغيب
(ابيج تدعي لي بعد كل قراءة لسورة البقرة و بعد كل صلاة فريضة
ان ربي يرزقني الذرية الصالحة واحمل يارررررررررررررررررررررررب

----------


## 3so0ola

الله فرحتيني يا زوووووووووز مبروووووك حبيبتي وان شالله ربي يتمم لج على خير ويرزقج باللي في بالج حبيبتي...^____________________^

----------


## zooz1

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سبحاااااان الله هالموضوع ياه بوقته والله ما شاء الله عليج اختي زوز الموضوع رائع رائع جدا وياه بوقته الحمدلله  لاني اليوم بادية أقرى سورة البقره ^_^
> 
> بس بسألكم اذا يت الدوره شو نسوي .. انا ما أريد انقطع عنها اريد اكمل 40 يوم متواصل بدون ما انقطع وما اريد اقرى من النت راسي يعورني فعادي نقرى من تفسير القران ؟؟
> 
> وان شاء الله راح اشارككم تجربتي مع قراءة سورة البقره وما شاء الله اختي الاحلام الي حلمتيها وايد طيبه وصج سورة البقرة معجزة سبحان الله 
> 
> انا حاليا أمور بضغوط نفسيه والله ومن هالشهور والدورة بدت تتأخر معاي قبل كانت منتظمه بس ان شاء الله الله بيسر الامور واشوف نتايج سورة البقره الطيبه ان شاء الله 
> ...


اشكر لج مرورج العطر.. وان شاء الله بتحسين براحة نفسية بعد ما تقرين هذي السورة العظيمة
الدورة اتاخرت عليج من الضغوطات النفسية اللي انتي تمرين فيها (الله يفرج همج ان شاءالله)

نحن نتريا تجربتج مع سورة البقرة..  :Smile:

----------


## رومايل

اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه انك لا تخلف الميعاد اجمع (zozo1)بالانسان اللي تتمناه و اجعله من نصيبها و وفقهم لبعض
اللهم ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصلحين

----------


## رومايل

حبيبتي زوزو 1 ربي يوفقج ويسعدج ويطمن قلبج

قريت يومياتج حلوة مثلج

----------


## ورود الثلج

مسا الخير 

حتى انا بديت اقرا سورة البقرة من اسبوع تقريبا بنية الزواج وانه الله يرزقني ببالزوج الصالح لطيب 

وانا احس براحة نفسية وااااااااايد بس ادعولي دخيلكم واستغفر طول اليوم 

ع فكرة انا قريت من قبل بعد 40 يوم وكنت مرتاحه وايد 

والحين بقرا بعد بنية الزواج والستر يا رب اللهم ارزقني وارزق كل بنات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## ورود الثلج

> هلا الغالية 
> 
> انا ابغي ابدا وياج بس ابا حد يشجعني 
> 
> ما اعرف كيف اقسم القراءة في اليوم 
> 
> ياليت تساعديني


عادي وسها وااااااااااااايد اول يومين تحسين صعب وانه السورة طويلة وعقب يصير شي عااااااااادي وسهل 

انا اقسم كل 100 ايه في فتره وعقب ارتاح واخلص اموي وارد اقرا 100 ايه وهكذا وقبل لا ارقد اختمها وادعي واستغفر 

انتي قسميها حسب ظروفج

والله يوفقج ويوفقك الكل يارب

----------


## zooz1

المشكلة ان بعده ما صار شي..
وهذا انا يالسة اتريا الفرج..
وايماني بالله كبير انها تنفرج علي.. وينكتب لي نصيب مع هالانسان عاجلا غير اجل..

ودعواتكم يا بنات..
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## حور المجروحة

> المشكلة ان بعده ما صار شي..
> وهذا انا يالسة اتريا الفرج..
> وايماني بالله كبير انها تنفرج علي.. وينكتب لي نصيب مع هالانسان عاجلا غير اجل..
> 
> ودعواتكم يا بنات..
> جزاكم الله خير


سيم يو 

بس الله يفرجها علينا عاجلا غير 
آجل ...

ربج كريم ال زوز 1

----------


## حور المجروحة

الحمد أتممت من قراءة سورة البقرة ..

اللهم آتنا فالدنيا حسنة و فالآخرة حسنة وقنا من عذاب النار ...

----------


## موزاني 22

بالتوووووووفيق وانا بعد باديه من يومين....

----------


## zooz1

حلمت اني اكل كب كيك بالتوت ومرة بالتوت الاسود blackberry

شو ممكن يكون تفسيره؟

----------


## سلامة2009

انا بعد حابة أبدأ... المشكلة اني مرات اقراها .. و مرات اقطعها ... 

ساعدووني عشان استمر على قرايتها .. والله نفسيتي زفت .. 
و ادعوو لي الله يحقق اللي في بالي و ييسر لي أمووري مع زووجي ..

----------


## لليل الانين

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## jameela200

باقي لي الجزء الثالث وبخلصها...

----------


## السوناتا

وانا معاكم بنات احين صارلي اسبوعين تقريبا وبكمل ان شاء الله وادعولي الله يرزقني الريال الصالح والذريه الصالحه ادعولي حبيباتي

----------


## السوناتا

وانا معاكم بنات احين صارلي اسبوعين تقريبا وبكمل ان شاء الله وادعولي الله يرزقني الريال الصالح والذريه الصالحه ادعولي حبيباتي

----------


## zooz1

> سيم يو 
> 
> بس الله يفرجها علينا عاجلا غير 
> آجل ...
> 
> ربج كريم ال زوز 1


ان شاء الله سوف تفرج
ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## wowis

شكرا يا أخت زووز1

----------


## mermaid78

السلام عليج اختي زوزو انا فديتج صارلي اقرا البقره من اسبوعين
قبل ماشووف موضوعج وكنت مستثقله الموضوع بس اقاوم والحين يوم قريت موضوعج
ورودود الخوات الطيبه شجعتوني والله انا من قريت للحين بس حسيت براحه نفسيه الحمدلله 
وانا كنت اقراها لأني عرفت انه مسوين لي سحر من اكثر من شخص انا واهلي وللأسف من ناس
قريبين منا بس مانقدر واجهم لأن في بيوت بتخترب اذا واجهناهم وبينظلمون فيه الصغار وتوكلنا على
الله وعرفنا ان سورة البقره هيه العلاج طبعا ابوي دوم يشغل القران بالغرفه عنده وخواتي واخواني
كأنه ماهمهم الموضوع بس انا قلت لأزم احصن واعالج نفسي مع اني نصحتهم بس محد سمع لي الله يهديهم
المهم من يومين حلمت حلم احسه زين حلمت اني سرت العمره انا واختي بس لما وصلنا هناك شفت الكعبه واااااااااايد صغيره والاسواق حولها مثل اسواااااق زمان للعملم انا ولا مره رحت العمره الله يرزقني يارب
وبصراحه بديت القرايه لأكثر من شي اني اتعالج واتزوج ويتعالجون اهلي

مابطول عليج اختي زوزو بس ضيفيني للأسامي اللي عندج مع انه وحده من الخوات اسمها نفس اسمي

اتمنى الله يوفقج بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه والرزق الكريم ويسخر قلوب ذوي الشخص لج وقلوب الناس كلها آمين يارب

----------


## شجووون11

شي حلووو صراحة

----------


## حلاااااااايم

الله يوفقكن بنات وانشالله تستجاب ادعيتكم واللي مب مخطوبه تنخـــــــــــــــطب وتعرس 
وأنا اسمي حليمه أنا مخطوبه بس ادعولي يكون ريال صالح
وحبيت اسألكن لازم اربعين يوم يعني مايستوي أقل

----------


## حلاااااااايم

بناااااااات ردوو علي لازم اربعين يوم مايستوي أقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alshamisi_ad

أنا وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## حور المجروحة

حبيبتي أنتي اقري و ربي ييسر أمرج  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمد 2004

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج باذن الله 

وابصراحة شجعتيني

----------


## احلام يارا

شكرا ع المعلومه ويزاج الله الف خير . والله يسلهج امورج وامورى بعد .......... اللهم آمييييييييييين

----------


## احبه موت

> الله يوفقكن بنات وانشالله تستجاب ادعيتكم واللي مب مخطوبه تنخـــــــــــــــطب وتعرس 
> وأنا اسمي حليمه أنا مخطوبه بس ادعولي يكون ريال صالح
> وحبيت اسألكن لازم اربعين يوم يعني مايستوي أقل


يارب يكووون زوووج صااااااااااالح لج يارب اختي حليمه
ربي يسعدكم وويوفقكم  :Sha2:

----------


## zooz1

> [[COLOR="Blue"]B]مشكوره أختي 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا ويرزقج ولد الحلال يقدر يصونج و يحافظ عليج يارب بس لا تنسين أتبشرينا بخطبتج أن شاء الله 
> 
> لا تزعلين لا أنتي ولا أربيعتج رب العالمين ما ينسى عبده يمكن تأخير موضوع الزواج خير لكم 
> [COLOR="Red"](عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا فهو خير لكم )[/COLOR]
> الله يرزقكم الزوج الصالح ويرزقني الدريه الصالحه أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يين[/COLOR[/B]]



امين الله يسمع منج والحمدلله على كل حال
والله يرزقج الذرية لصالحة عاجلا غير اجل يارب

----------


## zooz1

> اناااا من قريت الموضوع بديت اقرآآآ سورة البقره ..~
> 
> والحمد الله احس براحة كبيررره شرات ما قلتي اختي
> 
> 
> ويزاج الله خير ع هالتشجييع ^_^
> 
> :
> :
> ...


نحن نقراها كلها في يوم واحد.. وثاني يوم نبدأ من اول وجديد.. كل يوم تقرين السورة كلها.. تاخذ منج بس ساعة

----------


## zooz1

> ماشالله اكثر الردود تشرح الصدر 
> 
> بس ردي انا يمكن غير !!!
> 
> انا اقرا سورة البقره بس ما احس بالاحساس اللي الخوات يرمسن عنه من شرح الصدر والراحه .. احس عادي الامور عاديه ... 
> 
> بس يمكن ربي يصرف عني شي انا ماعرفه او يرزقني شي وانا مب منتبهه .... ما اعرف!!!!!



لا تشوفي انج ما تحسين بشي.. شوفي الخير اللي انتي فيه والنعم اللي الله عطاج اياهن.. مثل الصحة..العقل..ألجمال..الدين..الزواج..الذرية
الله بزيدج من خيره.. ترى مب كل حد عنده اللي عندج (اللهم لا حسد) وانا اولهم

اذا صار موقف حلو ترى هذا اكيد صار ليبب.. واذا الله حفظج من الشر ايضا لسبب..
كملي قراية وشوي شوي بتحسين بشعور الراحة

----------


## بطة هانم

مشكوووووووره خيتو على هالموضوع 

أنا حبيت اخبركم تجربتي في قرأت سورة البقرة صدق انه هالسورة واايد عظيمه 
كنت قبل وااايد تعباانه ومب متوفقه لا في شغل وحتى يوم اي حد يتقدملي ما يصير نصيب 
وقررت اقرء سورة البقرة كل يوم اقوم الساعه 4 الصبح اصلي ركعتين وعقب اقرء سورة البقرة وعقب ما اخلصها كامل اقعد ادعي ربي انه ايسر امور وامور كل خواتي المسلمات اتم قاعده الين ما يأذن الفير اصلي الفير وعقب اقعد شوي اقرء سورة يس استمريت 3 اسابيع والله يا بنات انه الاسبوع الي طاف يوم الاحد حرمة رمست امي انها يبون يخطبوني يت يوم الاثنين تشوفني ويوم الخميس يا الريال يشوفني والحمدلله ربي يسرلي اموري والاسبوع الياي انشاء الله بملج والريال الكل يمدحه انه زين ويشتغل عند عمي 

سبحان الله والله هذا كل بفضل ربي وسورة البقرة ارجووكم ادعولي انه ربي يتمملي ملجتي على خير 
وان شاء الله ربي يسهل على وعليكن ياااربي 

ولا تنسونا بدعاااااااااااااائكم

----------


## ميرة دبي

يزاج اللهـ خيــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## فديتني

> مشكوووووووره خيتو على هالموضوع 
> 
> أنا حبيت اخبركم تجربتي في قرأت سورة البقرة صدق انه هالسورة واايد عظيمه 
> كنت قبل وااايد تعباانه ومب متوفقه لا في شغل وحتى يوم اي حد يتقدملي ما يصير نصيب 
> وقررت اقرء سورة البقرة كل يوم اقوم الساعه 4 الصبح اصلي ركعتين وعقب اقرء سورة البقرة وعقب ما اخلصها كامل اقعد ادعي ربي انه ايسر امور وامور كل خواتي المسلمات اتم قاعده الين ما يأذن الفير اصلي الفير وعقب اقعد شوي اقرء سورة يس استمريت 3 اسابيع والله يا بنات انه الاسبوع الي طاف يوم الاحد حرمة رمست امي انها يبون يخطبوني يت يوم الاثنين تشوفني ويوم الخميس يا الريال يشوفني والحمدلله ربي يسرلي اموري والاسبوع الياي انشاء الله بملج والريال الكل يمدحه انه زين ويشتغل عند عمي 
> 
> سبحان الله والله هذا كل بفضل ربي وسورة البقرة ارجووكم ادعولي انه ربي يتمملي ملجتي على خير 
> وان شاء الله ربي يسهل على وعليكن ياااربي 
> 
> ولا تنسونا بدعاااااااااااااائكم


ماشاااااااااااااااااااااااء الله تبارك الرحمن ربي يتمم ملجج ع خير ويسعدكم ويوفقكم ان شاءالله

وعقبااااااااااااااااااااال كل البنوتاااااااااااااااااات هني يارب يارب يعطي كل بنت عقد نيتهاا ان شاءالله

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## دانتيـــلا

الله يوفق كل داعي ويرزق كل محتاج وينولكن مرادكن يا رب

----------


## رومايل

الحمد لله مستمرة في القراءة وربي يوفقنا ويرزقنا

----------


## !عاشقه الجنه!

*شكراا لج ختيه زوزو على تشجيعج لخوتناا وتحفيزهن على قرااة البقره لماا فيها من فواايد وراحه نفسيه كبيره وانا كل ماسمعهاا احس برااحه نفسيه مايعلم بهاا الا الله سبحانه وانصحكن يابناات تقرنها وتسمعنهاا بصوت القارئ احمد االعجمي صراحه صووت عذب والله ترتاحين لسماع صوته الله يجزاه خير والله اني من صرت اسمعها بصووته صرت كل يوم مارقد الا وانا حاطه السماعه باذنى وارقد على صوته ومشالله على البااقين من القراء كلهم اصواتهم ماعليهاا كلاام ....وانا ان شالله ببداا ويااكن فى قراتها ....وان شالله بقولكن عن تجربتى ^^...*

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...o&audioid=8466

----------


## مناير2008

الله يقدرنا ونحافظ على القراءه 
ملاحظه نقراء حتى نتقرب من الرحمان حتى نكسب رضاه واذا كسبنا رضاه كسبنا رحمته وتوفيقه وجنته ..الخ 
مو الواحد يقرا واذا حصل على اللي يبي وقف ونسى الرجوا انكم تفهموني

----------


## fantk_z3ab

الحمدالله بعدني اقرا ومستمر ... 

والله يرزقنا الخير كله يارب ^___^

----------


## (روف العيون)

تسلمين الغالية

ولا تنسوون فضل الصلاة على النبي

اللهم صلي وسلم عليه

----------


## عذاري88

اختي الفاضله سؤل فضيلة الشيخ محمد العويد عن حكم قراءت سورة البقره بنية الزواج او تيسير الامور فكان جوابه الاتي :

بالنسبة لسورة البقرة وما فيها من آيات عظيمة فقد ثبت فيها فضائل ، ولكن الذي انتشر في المنتديات كما ذكرتي هو تعلق بشيء لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، *لذا فقراءتها بنية الزواج بدعة...*
ولاشك أن نشر مثل تلك الفضائل دون تثبت من أهل العلم محرم لأنه من القول على الله بلا علم ، وما ثبت في فضلها وفضل بعض آياتها ما يلي ، وهو على سبيل الاختصار :
الذي ثبت في فضل سورة البقرة ما يلي :



1- أنها بركة ولا تستطيع الشياطين البقاء في مكان تقرأ فيه :
عن أبي أمامة قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين البقرة وسورة آل عمران فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة " . رواه مسلم .
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " . رواه مسلم




2- أن فيها أعظم آية في القرآن وهي آية الكرسي :
عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
قال فضرب في صدري وقال : " والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر " . رواه مسلم .
وآية الكرسي سبب للحفظ من الشيطان لمن قرأها :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان فأتاني آت فجعل يحثو من الطعام فأخذته فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إني محتاج وعلي دين وعيال ولي حاجة شديدة فخليت عنه فأصبحت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
يا أبا هريرة ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قال قلت يا رسول الله شكا حاجة شديدة وعيالا فرحمته فخليت سبيله
قال أما إنه قد كذبك وسيعود فعرفت أنه سيعود لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه سيعود فرصدته فجاء يحثو الطعام وذكر الحديث إلى أن قال فأخذته يعني في الثالثة فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا آخر ثلاث مرات تزعم أنك لا تعود ثم تعود . قال دعني أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بها
قلت ما هن قال إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم حتى تختم الآية فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح فخليت سبيله فأصبحت فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قلت : قال ما هي قلت قال لي إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وقال لن يزال يا رسول الله زعم أنه يعلمني كلمات ينفعني الله بها فخليت سبيله عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح وكانوا أحرص شيء على الخير فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب تعلم من تخاطب منذ ثلاث ليال يا أبا هريرة قال لا قال ذاك الشيطان
رواه البخاري



3- أن في سورة البقرة آخر آيتين وهما سبب للحفظ لمن قرأهما :
عن أبي مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الآيتان من آخر سورة البقرة من قرأ بهما في ليلة كفتاه . 
متفق عليه .



4- أن اسم الله الأعظم في سورة البقرة :
عن أسماء بنت يزيد رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين : ( وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم ) وفاتحة ( آل عمران ) : ( الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وابن ماجه وهو صحيح .


فينبغي التنبه لهذه الفضائل ونشرها فهي ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم


والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد

----------


## Sos01234

اختي اسمحيلي اقولج ان الله ذكر ان القرءان شفيع لنا يوم القيامه، بس ما في دليل لا من القرءان ولا السنه ان سورة البقره لها شي في تحقيق الاماني، بس الرقيه مذكوره في السنه وتقدرين تقرين ايات الرقيه الشرعيه على نفسج، اما تقرين سورة البقره بانتظام لسبب ما، ما يجوز هالشي بدعه اختي.
انا سألت من قبل احد المشايخ عن هالشي وقال لي بدعه، مافي سوره معينه من القرءان تفيد او تضر..
والسموحه منج.

----------

